#ubuntustudio 2010-06-21
<rvchila> good morning
<Kentrel> Anyone getting slow midi response even with a real time kernel?
<ubydoobydo> i want good performance and compatability with my nvidia 5500 would a studio version be idle for this?
<ubydoobydo> ideal
<holstein> ubydoobydo: hey
<holstein> you can expect the same performance with ubuntu and ubuntu studio with the nvidia 5500
<holstein> Kentrel: you mean... when you press a key on the keyboard, it takes a noticable amount of time to hear the sound?
<holstein> are you using JACK?
<Kentrel> yes, and no
<Kentrel> Jack won't work
<holstein> i would suggest trouble shooting that
<holstein> JACK is what you need
<Kentrel> why do i need jack?
<holstein> well
<holstein> for one, latency
<Kentrel> Jack mutes the audio for all my other apps. Jack opens about 15 million windows. Jack crashes all the time.
<holstein> fair enough
<Kentrel> With timidity I can have it playing in the background and play along to sounds. The latency is fine when I boot
<Kentrel> but over time it "degrades" and slows down
<holstein> JACK also provides me with 2.2 ms latency
<Kentrel> So I have to reboot to fix it
<ubydoobydo> ty
<holstein> ubydoobydo: if you have an older machine
<holstein> and your looking for something lighter
<holstein> try xubuntu
<holstein> or lubuntu
<ubydoobydo> but you guys don't support xubuntu?
<holstein> you mean #ubuntustudio ?
<holstein> not really
<holstein> unless you wanted to run studio apps
<ubydoobydo> ha
<ubydoobydo> thats kinda a great idea
<ubydoobydo> some media is extreamly ram intensive..codec cpu..
<ubydoobydo> lol has anyone made a soundcard made to compute codec?
<wifig> would studio support wifi-n?
<holstein> hey wifig
<holstein> if you get an ubuntu live CD and boot it
<holstein> OR
<holstein> if your already running ubuntu (or kubuntu or xubuntu)
<holstein> your not going to get any additional device support from the ubuntustudio packages
<wifig> i've burned lucid? ubuntu 10 i'm about to reset and install on a good hd..
<holstein> 10.04
<wifig> yea
<holstein> 10.04 = lucid = ubuntu released in 2010 (10) in april (.04)
<_pg_> its always so quiet in ere
<jussi> well it would hep if you talked...
<_pg_> jussi: why dont you talk!
<zus> hi there
<zus> This error could be caused by required additional software wich are missig or not installed
<zus> furthermore there couldbe a conflict between software packages wich are not allowed to be installed at the same time
<zus> in the details only "gnochm" is written.  -thats all
<zus> um, sorry wrong channel.....(thats twice this happened)
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-22
<zus> how do i add myself to the audio group again?
<ScottL> use can 'User and Groups' menu item under System -> Administration
<ScottL> zus, ^^^
<zus> ScottL, thanks i caught thank as i got booted,....only what do i do from there?...
<ScottL> zus, click on Manage Groups
<ScottL> find the audio group, highlight it, click on properties, then find your name and tick it on
<ScottL> zus, you may be asked for root password at some point (you should)
<zus> ScottL,  video as well?
<ScottL> zus, if you are not using firewire audio interface I don't think you need it, you may not even need it anymore for firewire but i'm not sure
<ScottL> zus, and be careful, i would not just click or install things because you can, each on becomes a potential security risk at some point
<zus> thank you...
<ScottL> you are welcome :)
<r0zz>  Hi somebody can help me? I need to remove the lyrics of a song, There is a program in linux?
<r0zz> i tried with audacity but the song is not ok
<ubufool> woot 10.04 installed..so if i d/l studio software? i would be "less" supported?
<astraljava> ubufool: We'll try to provide the same support regardless of the install, it's all about the apps anyway.
<ubufool> kk
<ubufool> so i can have a normal install? and d/l aps that are media/ or digital content creation.. and be supported if things get buggy an stuff?
<astraljava> ubufool: Yeah sure.
<astraljava> !vanilla|ubufool
<ubottu> ubufool: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<ubufool> soo..a real-time kernal...will use much more swap file right?
<astraljava> No idea.
<ubufool> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libcsound64-5.2_1%3a5.10.1~dfsg1-3ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):  failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/libcsound64.so.5.2': No space left on device E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) A package failed to install.  Trying to recover: dpkg: failed to write status record about `libfftw3-3' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left o
<ubufool> do  i need to get more space?
<ubufool> trying to get ubuntustudio
<ubufool> oooh
<ubufool> well that did't resize the partition -.-
<astraljava> Yeh, ran out of space.
<myst_> Know some place for download giga libraries for free?
<Rober> Hi all! :D
<Rober> How're you?! :)
<Toletum91zgz> Hi there
<Toletum91zgz> Anyone from Spain? ;)
<Toletum91zgz> Only a question. Anyone have Guitar Rig or Kore 2 Player running under Ubuntu Studio? ;)
 * holstein has an maudio transit
 * Toletum91zgz has an Guitar Rig 3 Kontrol, Kore 2 and Guitar Link Ucg-102 from Behringer and want to use aaaall this hard under linux :)
<holstein> pretty sure the beringer is supported
<holstein> download a live CD
<holstein> and run lspci
<holstein> OR lsusb
<holstein> and check
<Toletum91zgz> It's detected like Bus 003 Device 002: ID 08bb:2902 Texas Instruments Japan
<Toletum91zgz> I will google it :)
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what is that ^^
<holstein> my firewire card shows up texas instruments
<Toletum91zgz> Ummm, well, i think it's my firewire card now that you say it ;)
<Toletum91zgz> So, GuitarLink is connected and isn't shown at Lsusb ;)
<holstein> still not a deal breaker
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457334
<Toletum91zgz> Thanks! :D
<Toletum91zgz> I'll go to download Ubuntu Studio here, at the super-connection of internet in Spain... (Welcome, France servers xDDD)
<holstein> Toletum91zgz: you can just add whatever you want to your current ubuntu system
<holstein> !vanille | Toletum91zgz
<holstein> !vanilla | Toletum91zgz
<ubottu> Toletum91zgz: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Toletum91zgz> I know, but i want to install from zero to clean aaaaall my data ;)
<Toletum91zgz> Thanks anyway :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-23
<Rober__> Hi all! :)
<rvchila> good afternoon
<rvchila> hi zus, did you finally install your ubuntustudio ?
<zus> yes i did - )
<zus> rvchila,  im trying to work a few things out.
<rvchila> something about ?
<zus> well when i installed gnome-do  , now my magnifier isnt working,....and a few other things like gpg not hitting  when updateing
<rvchila> ah
<rvchila> problems with repos
<zus> aye
<zus> is ubuntu sudio gnome dependant? is there a KDE theme for it?
<vlada> zus, not that I know of
<vlada> although there are nice dark color schemes for oxygen. It's what I use at least
<zus> vlada,  gnome is begingin to get on my nerve since switching, nothing has been going right for me...
<vlada> zus, :) hear you loud and clear :)
<zus> ironically enough,... im affraid what is troubleing me will also be affecting kubuntu.
<vlada> It's working quite good though (at least for product that looks like coming from early 90's)
<vlada> zus, you can always add ppa repositories and bring your kde on
<zus> im getting gpg and security well, http://pastebin.com/YxCTTLUj
<vlada> zus, it's beyond me :(
<zus> aye.
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-24
<_pg_> does anyone here use ubuntu studio for anything other than audio?
<_pg_> like graphics or video
<_pg_> or web
<holstein> i know they do
<holstein> i think the audio guys tend to be in here more often though
<_pg_> im trying to find out if there is any advantqage over a vanilla ubuntu plus the apps installed after
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its the same end result
<_pg_> then what eh hem is the point lol
<holstein> the vanilla on is for normal folks
<holstein> desktop folks
<_pg_> or anyone not doing audio=
<holstein> and the studio version is for us
<holstein> so we dont have to install all the extra packages
<holstein> they just come on it
<holstein> and its an official distro
<holstein> with a nice theme and all that
<holstein> but, you end up with the same thing
<_pg_> holstein: i guess. it just seems like 90% for audio and 10% for everything else
<holstein> its getting better
<holstein> BUT for a while, thats about how it was
<_pg_> how so?
<holstein> for all opensource software available
<holstein> multi-media wise
<holstein> about %10 video and graphics
 * zus likes it, and is still downloading his favorite programs that werent included with ubuntustudio nor lucid...
<holstein> zus: you can suggest ont he mailing list i would think
<zus> would have been nice if the threw kdenlive in there,...mailing list
<holstein> sometimes they just dont get included if they are not stable
<holstein> zus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<zus> you should have sseen my applications list when i first tried ubuntu...
<holstein> the mailing list info is there somewhere
<holstein> cant hurt to ask :)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> bbl
 * holstein gotta run to the store before it closes :)
<zus> i had just about 3 of everything trying what i liked  and whathaveyou....the vanilla cut 80% of that in half the hunting for thins that is,..
<zus> thins= things or should have been..
<holstein> we have a channel for audio
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> it would be nice to find those kind of channels for video and graphics
<holstein> eh
<holstein> _pg_ is gone anyways
<zus> holstein,  i have heard some  sample demos from lmms, i find it a bit too how can i put it "computer-y" not bad though maybe with equipment i can get more natural sound...least i got this far
<holstein> zus: try and get [lsd] talking about gear
<holstein> over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> he does VERY nice musical sounding things with sequencers and MIDI
<holstein> all in FOSS
<zus> what is lsd? and im in the chan now
<Lalitha> Hi. How do i install ubuntustudio on my ubuntu lucid lynx with all tools and plugins ?
<Lalitha> P.S : I am an absolute beginner.
<holstein> hey Lalitha
<holstein> what are you running now?
<Lalitha> holstein, Hi
<Lalitha> holstein, ubuntu lucid lynx 10.04
<holstein> OK
<holstein> you can add whatever you want to your current lucid install
<Lalitha> holstein, i just want to record a music that is played in a site.
<holstein> read this
<holstein> !vanilla | Lalitha
<ubottu> Lalitha: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> Lalitha: you dont have to get all of that though
<Lalitha> holstein, but i don't have vanilla. I have lucid lynx
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats what that refers to
<holstein> just plain old vanilla ubuntu )
<holstein> :)
<Lalitha> holstein, Ok. Thanks.
<holstein> not ubuntusutio or kubuntu
<Lalitha> holstein, ok.
<holstein> Lalitha: your wanting to record the audio from a site?
<Lalitha> Lalitha, yes.
<holstein> you might want to just try audacity
<holstein> theres really nothing in ubuntustudio that will make that easier
<Lalitha> Lalitha, to record the audio played by firefox 3.6's plugin.
<Lalitha> holstein,  to record the audio played by firefox 3.6's plugin.
<holstein> we have a pretty heavy sound server called JACK
<holstein> and right now
<holstein> that suspends pulse audio
<holstein> that will not allow FF audio to be recorded
<holstein> yet*
<holstein> i would suggest trying audactiy
<Lalitha> holstein, ok. Does audocity record from firefox?
<holstein> or just gnome sound recorder
<Lalitha> holstein, thanks for helping me
<holstein> its going to be an issue of routing
<holstein> and that all depends on your hardware really
<holstein> and how ubuntu interfaces with it
<holstein> i would fire up 'sound preferences'
<Lalitha> holstein, i installed audacity.
<holstein> and look at the switches
<holstein> and sliders
<Lalitha> holstein, sound preferences is in system > admin > ?
<holstein> you can get to it from 'soudn recorder' too
<Lalitha> holstein, in sound preferences icon in task bar ?
<holstein> sure
<Lalitha> holstein, hardware is : internal audio 1out/1in analog stereo duplex
<holstein> yup
<Lalitha> input is "internal audio analog stereo"
<Lalitha> output is ^
<holstein> your going to have to figure out how to get the output of your sound card to the input of audacity
<holstein> or sound recorder
<Lalitha> holstein,  How ?
<holstein> this is the way to go
<holstein> ubuntustudio is really not for this kind of thing
<holstein> not that you shouldnt check it out :)
<holstein> Lalitha: im not sure
<Lalitha> holstein, I must go to #ubuntu ?
<holstein> you'll have to google around for your specific hardware i think
<holstein> Lalitha: try #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> thats usually a little slower paced
<Lalitha> I asked both in ubuntu and in beginners channels
<Lalitha> holstein, Is there a simple app that just records output in one click ?
<holstein> not from the web like that
<holstein> it could be a copy-right violation
<holstein> but, sound recorder will do it
<holstein> you just have to figuer out how to get whats coming from your speakers to go to your input
 * holstein has never tried
<holstein> i just create :)
<zus> with audacity i tried to record what was being  played through the sound card for captureing streaming music, (like lastfm) but i didnt understand the tutorial enough and it wasnt working for me, how ever  you could  use a cable that plugs into your headphone and then plug the other end into the mic, and have audacity record that,....didnt have a cable for that either so i cant confirm. but i imagine it should work
<holstein> good call zus
<holstein> that would work
<holstein> should be a software solution though
 * zus nods
<zus> it just used gnomes default sound recorder through the mic,
<holstein> i wanted to grab an idea real quick earlier
<holstein> and i used the gnome sound recorder to make an ogg
<zus> i got to learn how to cut up an mp3 and move the sections around,
<holstein> audactiy is probaly the easiest way
<holstein> ardour does all that too though
<holstein> can be overkill for editing a little stereo file though
<zus> lol its a movie trailer,...
<ubufool> how do i update from 10.4 to ubuntustudio?
<zus> ubufool,  from ubuntu 10.04?
<ubufool> yes
<zus> you can use synaptic package manager and install the ubuntustudio packages,
<zus> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<zus> ubufool,  i just did it myself... :)
<ubufool> yea i tried yesterday, but ran out of space and completely messed up the previous install.. i had to re-install ubuntu just to do anything..
<ubufool> i feel this is a bug.. it should have attempted to use swap to resume function..not crap out on me...
<ubufool> maybe a furter version will think ahead about running out of hd space and ask to incorporat other partitions or free up sapce =c
<zus> it seemed to me it just added extra applications and themes and what not, i still retained my lucid items,... but then thats why its vanilla, plain old ubuntu withnothing else....
<ubufool> it installs a real-time kernal and many other multimedia geared apps and modifications..adds 2gb+ to the kernal, includeing media apps
<ubufool> theres probably more i haven't found out about it yet xD
<zus> yeah ya should have seen my ubuntu when i first began,... i had like every music player just to try em all out,  i wish i'd  known about ubuntustudio before..
<ubufool> yea me too...plain ubuntu can be slow..it chooses what to handle first etc.. runs stuff in bg... conserves swap ...not exactly performance oriented
<ubufool> i wonder if it even uses all cores available..
<zus> not too sure, ive been on karmic for 4 months and kubuntu for2 and now this,...its still new to me..
<ubufool> same..been around since ubu 8.04 used xubuntu...but still learning how to unlock things and check things..
<ubufool> linux comands are very new to me...
<ubufool> the caps thing has messed me up numerous times
<ubufool> and i've  chmod-x my /home directory once xD it will denied access to everything and pretty much locks whatever isnt already open
<zus> i dont mess with the cli  much.
<ubufool> thankfully some leet ubuntu geek gave me a command to run in console to fix it lol
<ubufool> only updated to 10.4 cause it is said that it is more secure?
<zus> it is a very good comminity i tell you that
<zus> in my opinion, everyone one will say that,..
<zus> 10-10 will be more secure than 10.04,....
<zus> what got fixed or is new that wasnt around  6 months ago or can be implemented in older releases..?
<ubufool> that and my 8.04 machine made an un authorised ping to my windows pc during a dos attack...i have yet to upgrade that machine tho..it's an old cleron 800mhz.. hp on a cognac board.. so i'm not sure if it will run 10.4
<zus> how ever,.. i wouldnt take security lightly either
<ubufool> nope never have...i'm thinking about takeing some ethical hacker courses to better protect myself and friends
<ubufool> obviously whatever i knew is no longer good enough..
<ubufool> the newst exploits and "storm" use linux to attack xp =c
<ubufool> i found out later the "storm" is more then just a ddos attack...
<zus> i dont use windows anymore, really
<ubufool> lol.. i only used it for gameing
<zus> and i have to say i've been quite lucky in my run with windows.-
<ubufool> i thought the attacks originated from KOS but it first breached IE...
<ubufool> which is needed to load the game, and you can't close IE until after the game loads...
<ubufool> lol i disconnected the nic, physically.. and it install PPPOE
<ubufool> XD
<zus> lol ie has always been a magnet for trouble hasnt it
<ubufool> after that i powered down the router...and called my isp...and they said yea,buddy ...who'd you piss off?
<zus> soon as i heard about FF i used it outta curiosity
<ubufool> it wasnt just me...media outlets were also attacked the same way.. glen beck's website was shut down via "storm"  poweroutages...w/e the hell "storm" is... it's not good and very very lethal..
<ubufool> it seemed to of found vulnerabilites in syn packets.. to initiate attacks before IE failed..
<ubufool> i'm told ubuntu is protected from these kinds of attacks in many ways xD
<zus> hmm?
<zus> when this all occur?
<ubufool> um, maybe 4 days ago..thurs-friday last week...i'd been shut down everyday that week...eventually i could no longer install anti-v or fw's in xp...
<ubufool> so i deleted all permissions in the registry xD and locked myself out..hehe now i need a new xp cd...
<ubufool> but if my favorite games get ported well...i'll stay with ubuntu xD
<ubufool> combat arms is one of my favorite f2p mmo games
<zus> yeah wow is the only game i played,...
<ubufool> xD
<ubufool> metin2 is pretty good too..kinda like wow
<ubufool> free
<ubufool> xD
<zus> id like to try a fps on linux..
<ubufool> i'm trying to find ways to get game time in wow
<zus> for ubuntu?
<ubufool> tremulous is worth checking out
<ubufool> it is both windows and lnux
<ubufool> i love that hehe
<ubufool> a bit of a leraning curve but very addictive i think
<zus> are these in the repositories?
<ubufool> yes, but the new beta version, which is not required to play.. is available on the website...and needs to be installed manually
<ubufool> most people still play 1.1
<ubufool> it is very much a work in progres non-the less.. but is very playable...sometimes huge relentless battles xD
<zus> i'd like a good online offline game,,, should see if neverwinternights is able to work
<ubufool> lol, thats a paid to play too isnt it?
<zus> i dont know  i only played it offline,....but now that wifi is more popular,...
<ubufool> i've been focusing on free to play for the past year...and promoting the good ones
<ubufool> lol
<zus> runes of magic,....with wine,...i was actually gonna download it  but i never got to it
<ubufool> wifi n is good enough for gaming...anything less is pointless
<ubufool> hmm
<ubufool> grr
<zus> most ppl still have g cards from what i understand  n slows down to the lowest speed ,...other than the extra range n gets you i wouldnt go for it just yet.
<ubufool> anyone know anything about re-installing an onboard nic?
<ubufool> g card won't go above 54mbps...most do not have dual-band /dual channel....and often don't keep 100% signal strengths
<ubufool> this is what lags out
<ubufool> most online games will not be playable
<ubufool> wifi-n has speeds up to 10gigbytes...are designed for hd media...and constant signal...
<zus> lol usb here im at 54% signal i dont know the speed  though,...
<ubufool> wifi-n is more then just range dude
<zus> we've got a n router but everone's laptop has g cards and my pc has the usb key.
<ubufool> i tried to play all kinds of games with wifi-g..even at 100% signal and very low distortion... i was warping everywhere...popping up on people..and it was horrible...
<ubufool> that should be good enough there
<zus> lol untill we update the boxes the n router is a bit  of a waste.
<ubufool> the router should keep a great signal and bandwidth...
<ubufool> naw naw.. it'll actually be able to help regardless wifi-n is backward compatable.. and much better equiped to handle media..even if the adapter end is wifi-b/g
<ubufool> it'll actully be able to work on both b and g over the wifi-g adapters... improveing everything...
<ubufool> which is probably why you can game with your wifi xd
<ubufool> i've been able to load multiple wifi-g cards in ubuntu and have them wrk as well..
<zus> hmmm, prolly so. didnt think of it that way..
<zus> brb
<ubufool> kk
<zus> ubufool,  i had no idea just how late it is...
<ubufool> yea man...
<ubufool> i'm sopposed to beup at 6am lol
<zus> i hate the internets sometimes, they rob you of so much...
<ubufool> lol, it's your pernal responsibility not the internet or game makers lol
<ubufool> or me xD
<zus> not me but i do have a lot to do, and im not an early kinda guy
<ubufool> me neither...
<ubufool> i'ma go to sleep now tho
<zus> aint no ones fault
<ubufool> peaces tttyl
<zus> one minute it's 5pm next dinner then email nextthing you know  the alarm is going off and you  coffee makers goes on,...
<zus> im outta here too, laters  all
<ubufool> how do i check and make sure ubuntu studio is properly installed and configured?
<ubufool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu < i installed from this
<ubufool> and followed all steps
<ubufool> k i'm back ^^^
<AutoStatic> ubufool: what is it you'd like to do with Ubuntu Studio?
<ubufool> anything possible xD digital content creation..video, 3d models, animation, sound editing, video editing
<ubufool> game level design..structureal design, schematics...
<ubufool> video must have cpu priorities...
<ubufool> last i checked before ubuntustudio install it had a set latency of 255 =c
<AutoStatic> 255 seconds, hours, milliseconds? ;)
<AutoStatic> And how did you check?
<ubufool> probably nanoseconds...using a program called tweakd?
<ubufool> this is how the os scheduals cpu priority of it's devices...
<AutoStatic> tweakd? never heard of it
<ubufool> in windows i would make video devices 1..nic's 2 audio 3 / 4 most other devices are automatic and variable
<AutoStatic> That's possible with Ubuntu too
<ubufool> i haven't been able to save it yet tho...probably needs to be run as root to do so
<AutoStatic> Save what? What needs to be run as root?
<AutoStatic> Can't find no reference at all on tweakd
<AutoStatic> What is it that you're trying to achieve?
<ubufool> what is ubuntu studio control?
<AutoStatic> It's a tool to set some basic settings
<AutoStatic> Like raw access to Firewire devices
<ubufool> aww digital vibrance glitched...
<AutoStatic> ?
<ubufool> yup..it consistantly glitches...
<AutoStatic> What glitches?
<ubufool> i can't adjust my digital vibrance in nvidia xconfig setting gui... it's glitches and closes
<ubufool> ^nvidia xserver settings^
<ubufool> nvidia 5500 fx
<AutoStatic> That's something completely different
<AutoStatic> I know close to nothing about configuring nvidia GPU's
<AutoStatic> So I'm sorry, can't help you with that
<ubufool> just letting people know xD
<ubufool> i'll repeat it later xd
<ubufool> and you'll need to use synaptic to get tweaked
<ubufool> oh crap..it's not there?
<ubufool> one downside to updateing to ubu10...we lost 3rd party downloads....
<ubufool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu <<>> do i need to restart after i do this?
<ubufool> hey this is niice
<ubufool> still can't adjust digital vibrance tho
<ubufool> it crashes
<ubufool> what would enableing nice do in ubuntu studio controls?
<Blank__> i think that allows you to change process priorities...?
 * Blank__ doesn't really know
<AutoStatic> Nice doesn't really do much
<AutoStatic> That's why it's uncommented by default
<AutoStatic> sorry, commented out
<AutoStatic> http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/2010-March/067902.html
<AutoStatic> And
<AutoStatic> http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/2010-March/067904.html
<AutoStatic> so for audio one should stick to using rtprio
<AutoStatic> not sure about video
<AutoStatic> Guess the same adaggio applies, also because rtprio is the strongest method of the two
<ubufool8> this already with linux or do i need to d/l it?
<AutoStatic> nice you mean?
<ubufool8> rtprio...pci latency timeings??
<AutoStatic> you don't need an actual rtprio program
<AutoStatic> it does exist somewhere,
<AutoStatic> but you don't need it
<AutoStatic> rtprio is part of the kernel scheduler
<ubufool8> it's sooo nice having a gui to do it tho.. i had one named tweakd...
<AutoStatic> You probably mean Ubuntu Tweak?
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-25
<zus> hello
<zus> good evening
<zus> in system>user & group> when adding myself to the audio group the pop up window where i tic my name,  the field under group name: is blank do i name is audio or leave it blank (only tic my name and hit ok?)
<zus> nvm im sorted.
<tucemiux> click on "Manage Groups"
<zus> yeah, i figured it out,  thanks
<tucemiux> no problem
<zus> ive got a question for the video people,...im trying to copy an .avi from a hard drive thats failing i get an "error splicing file:input/output error"   when i copies, i can watch the movie/tv show (has happened with a few of them) but if i forward or rewind the film looks like water swishing on a broken display. is there a fix? one file i was able to keep trying till it copied fine, but it dont work  all the time...
<tucemiux> but how is that related to video?  That is an ubuntu related question, you should ask in #ubuntu
<zus> ill try there.
<Peaches491> hello all
<Peaches491> anyone willing to help this amateur?
<holstein> hey Peaches491
<holstein> whats up?
<Peaches491> i'm looking to install the gdm from the hardy release in my new 10.04 install
<Peaches491> any ideas?
<holstein> Peaches491: you checked gnome look?
<Peaches491> i looked, but no cigar
<Peaches491> is there a way i can pull it from the iso?
<holstein> probably
<holstein> you been to #ubuntu-beginners ??
<holstein> i know its loud in #ubuntu
 * jussi doenst thhink you can without lots of grief
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> we got plymouth since then right?
<holstein> does that matter?
<jussi> its a whole new thing....
<jussi> the whole boot sequencing changed iirc
<holstein> yeah...
<holstein> Peaches491: you might have to embrace the new :)
<Peaches491> oh well
<Peaches491> thanks for trying guys
<Peaches491> its almost 3 AM
<Peaches491> so im gonna hit the sack
<Peaches491> thanks again! im sure i'll be back
<holstein> later
<holstein> :)
<arand> I've got midi_kbd+jack+qsynth+soundfont setup for playing, but I'm looking for a way to transpose the midi somewhere alound the route, is there something able to do this easily (I've looked but not found anything)..
<AutoStatic> arand: qmidiroute
<arand> AutoStatic: Thanks! Exactly what I was after.
<AutoStatic> arand: you're welcome :)
<pablo100> hi
<AutoStatic> Hello
<pablo100> Hi Auto! How's life
<pablo100> is someone testing maverick?
<pablo100> anyone*
<AutoStatic> pablo100: life's good!
<AutoStatic> and you?
<AutoStatic> I'm not such a testing kind of person
<pablo100> :) I am pablo from linuxmusicians, I am glad you are fine
<AutoStatic> so no, I'm not testing Maverick
<AutoStatic> Ah, and Pablo_F
<AutoStatic> right?
<pablo100> yes
<AutoStatic> :)
<Jef91> does Ubuntu Studio include a real time kernel by default?
<holstein> Jef91: hello
<holstein> it doesnt right now
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you should try the generic one
<holstein> ive heard good things about the generic one working great
<holstein> and sudo apt-get install linux-rt gets you the RT kernel
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jef91> thanks
<holstein> ^^ if you need to figure out how to select the RT kernel by default at boot :)
<edakiri> What is a convenient tool for setting pixels/meter in PNGs?
<Jef91> what is difference between the real time vs low latency kernel for audio work?
<holstein> Jef91: priority pretty much
<holstein> alot of what we need about the RT kernel is making its way into the generic one though
<holstein> edakiri: im just barely capable in GIMP ;)
<holstein> Jef91: have you tried the generic kernel ?
<holstein> and found it to be insufficient?
<holstein> we need low latency for some audio tasks
<holstein> like live effects processing
<holstein> real-time
<holstein> using a project like http://rakarrack.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> if it takes a noticable amount of time for your hardware to process the audio data
<holstein> and spit it back out
<holstein> there will be lag
<holstein> getting lower latency helps the effected sound happen when you strum the guitar for example
<holstein> DOAH
<edakiri> any recommendations of WWW sites for graphics manipulation that might tell how to set pixels/meter in PNGs?
<databridge> hey guys i need help with ubuntu studio
<tucemiux> databridge, whats the question
<databridge> i have a sound card from creative audigy 2 zs which was working fine on ubuntu studio 8.10, i was using a mic through line-in and real time effects with jack - then suddenly it stops working and i don`t figured out why, so i decided to install the latest version but it also dont works there, i can record on line in but cannot playback or using effects on it
<databridge> with the onboard sound i have sound but also no effects
<holstein> databridge: can you test the hardware?
<holstein> maybe an ubuntu 8.04 live CD
<holstein> and/or another distro's live CD
<databridge> hardware is ok
<databridge> it must be some kind of software problem
<databridge> with windows everything is fine
<holstein> OH
<holstein> OK, i agree
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> your still on 8.10?
<holstein> ...i see
<databridge> no 10.04
<holstein> you upgraded to lucid
<databridge> i installed new
<holstein> i think it would be worth looking at an 8.04 or 9.10 live CD
<holstein> and noting what kernel is supporting the card
<holstein> you can run uname -a in the terminal
<holstein> then, i would check
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and see if the card shows up
<databridge> hm
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and
<holstein> arecord -l
<databridge> when i google it then i see a lot of people having problem with the audigy zs
<holstein> support could have been pulled from the kernel for some reason
<databridge> ok so i test a live cd i have different versions here
<holstein> if it were me, i would probably bite the bullet, and get a more pro card
<holstein> an maudio delta 1010lt or something
<databridge> i`m not so pro :)
<holstein> but, i bet you can figure it out
<holstein> i think its going to be in the kernel
<databridge> the audigy zs is not bad i got it for 20€
<holstein> but, im not sure
<holstein> should be 2 ;)
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i was looking with someone
<holstein> and we were finding used maudio PCI cards
<holstein> the 4 channel one
<holstein> for 30US
<holstein> pretty similar price, but way more functionality
<databridge> i hope i get my card working
<holstein> i think you can
<databridge> i just want to make musik and not go to deep into the system :D
<holstein> i hear you
<holstein> couuld be worse though
<holstein> you could be trying to find a windows driver
<holstein> at least you know the device worked with some kernel
<holstein> thats what i think happened
<databridge> i move on see ya
<databridge> thank you for help
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-26
<gbillings> will ubuntustudio run well with an integrated ATI graphics card 2gb ram 1.6ghz processor and 250gb hd?
<zus> what program do i run to hook up an M-audio midi controller my buddy is using ubuntu 9.10
<holstein> hey zus
<holstein> what controller?
<zus> hostein hey bud
<holstein> :)
<zus> it was an M-audio
<holstein> USB?
<zus> was just talking about ya
<zus> i believe so it's my buddy's midi controller he wanted to record something and was on a friends mac
<zus> but he rools ubuntu 9.10
<holstein> it might just plug and play
<holstein> you can plug it in
<holstein> and run lsusb
<holstein> and if it shows up, you can go from there
<zus> he is the only ubuntu user in my town, that i know of..
<holstein> i use a package called madfuload
<zus> but he dont care about anything else about the "opensourceness"
<holstein> for an maudio transit USB device
<holstein> if it doesnt just show up automagically
<holstein> i would try that package
<holstein> and then go from there
<zus> ty
<tucemiux> must be a really really small town 0_o
<holstein> the local LUG here is just blowing up really
<holstein> we probably average 12 at the meetings
<holstein> we had about 18 linux users though at one of the meetings
<tucemiux> greetings holstein
<holstein> hey tucemiux :)
<zus> yeah i want a lug but id have to start it and well one other person who isnt interested aint gonna work
<tucemiux> that must've been a record
<holstein> i helped a couple guys in hte LUG get JACK running in ubuntustudio
<holstein>                          the* ^^
<holstein> im going to see if i can figure out how to use the projector there
<holstein> with my portable rig
<holstein> and do a presentation
<zus> i tried to open frebirth notthing happened and then zynaddsubfx wasnt making any sound,... so what began as looking for tutorials resulted in watching videos on billy sheehan play bass. with steeve vai
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> you got JACK running right?
<holstein> zynadd is funky
<holstein> theres a new one, yoshimi
<holstein> a fork of it
<holstein> but, i still havent gotten it to build ;P
<zus> i dont know if jack is running right
<zus> i had it open too and nothing came out
<tucemiux> so it's Idiots Dont Play Loud Music At Lakes?
<holstein> tucemiux: yup :)
<holstein> ionian dorian phrygian lydian mixolydian aeolian locrian
<holstein> but the names dont matter much really
<tucemiux> I got the ionian, which one do you suggest I shoot for next?
<holstein> dorian
<tucemiux> dorian it is!
<holstein> and mixolydian are both used alot
<holstein> mixolydian probably a little more often than major
<holstein> zus: we should troubleshoot your JACK set up sometime
<zus> splendid holstein
<holstein> having that running solid can really simplify things
<holstein> some of the software is set up to depend on JACK
<holstein> and either wont work, or wont start without JACK running
<holstein> im not sure, but freebirth could be one of those
<zus> hmm. that would be a problem hehe
<zus> if we do it tonight, gimme a few minuites  i have to finish up some work...
<holstein> we'll get it sometime for sure
<holstein> i might crash here in a bit
<tucemiux> is it normal for the dorian mode to give you deja vu memories?
<holstein> hmmm...
<holstein> sure, why not
<zus> tucemiux,  what are you guys talking about? scales?
<holstein> in a good way?
<holstein> yup
<tucemiux> zus, yes
<tucemiux> im just looking at the numbers and i think ive seen that pattern before, just never practiced it
<holstein> its handy
<holstein> dorian
<holstein> minor scale with a flat 7
<tucemiux> i still havent covered that yet, first ill learn the basics and practice it, then start figuring out what a 7 is
<holstein> say we're in C
<holstein> the key of C
<tucemiux> i got lost somewhere
<holstein> we use roman numerals to talk about the chords
<tucemiux> can you translate it into spanish?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i'll go slower though
<holstein> and try to be more clear
<zus> all i know of scales are th pattern for cmajor is the  same patern  for all the major notes
<tucemiux> yeah we can continue next week, i got my day's lesson already
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> tucemiux: :)
<tucemiux> zus, do you play an instrument?
<holstein> zus: its really the same shapes on the string instruments
<holstein> like bass
<zus> i play bass and guitar, but only began teaching myself music theory  3 months ago
<holstein> you want to transpose
<holstein> you just move up a frett
<holstein> fret*
<holstein> it gets more complex on a piano
<holstein> well, different
<holstein> arguably more complex
<zus> by teahcing myself music theory i mean going beyond playiong my favorite songs and jamming with friends, i want to know  what (for example) the band leader means when he shouts "play till the 5" in the middle of a progression
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you know what 'the five' means?
<zus> tucemiux,  what do you play?
<tucemiux> zus, once you know the scales and their modes it gives you a very good arsenal to work with
<tucemiux> zus, im learning guitar
<zus> holstein,  i belive that means play to the fitfth in a I IV V prograssion
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> the five would be the V chord
<holstein> LIKE
<holstein> in the key of C
<holstein> the V is G7
<zus> f
<zus> g7
<holstein> its a little confusing
<holstein> because of the 2 number systems going on
<zus> oops  was i missing a finger?
<holstein> we use roman numerals for the chords
<holstein> and numbers for the scale degrees
<holstein> and you would say 'five chord'
<holstein> and would probably say 'the fifth'
<holstein> if you want to talk about the 5th note of the scale
<holstein> FOR EXAMPLE
<holstein> in C
<zus> the 7 means its the 7th tone of the scale so one would know where on the fret board to look for and not hit the "E" on the 3rd fret?
<holstein> F is the 4th
<holstein> if you go up the the 'five chord
<holstein> to G7
<holstein> C is the 4th then
<holstein> zus: pretty much
<holstein> in C
<holstein> B is the 7th
<holstein> and Bb is the 'flat 7th'
<holstein> we call chords with a flat 7th 'dominant 7th' too
<holstein> its al just terms though
<holstein> all*
<holstein> no big deal
<holstein> just take them in when you can as you go
<zus> i spent all day teaching my self wild word by cat stevens, the song was looped 8 hours of "oh baby its a wild world" which is in c
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> I V IV
<tucemiux> holstein, you still havent told me how long you believe i should practice scales? 30 minutes? 45 minutes?
<holstein> i like that tune
<holstein> tucemiux: just keep it fun
<holstein> you dont want to get burned out
<zus> if i may suggest,
<holstein> and i suggest to students to spend an equal amount of time making music
<tucemiux> holstein, im not getting any younger
<holstein> not just ramming scales
<holstein> if you play scales for 10 minutes
<holstein> play a tune for 10 minutes
<holstein> too
<holstein> in time
<holstein> without stopping
<holstein> just like your performing it
<tucemiux> holstein, i notice that when I practice scales I can play better, my ear improves as well
<holstein> its good practice
<tucemiux> so a song that i practiced and practiced and practiced and somehow it didnt  sound right?  Then I practiced my scales then went back and tried the song again, all of a sudden the sound sounded more proper, more in time, crispier
<zus> tucemiux,  play as long as ya can but not till your fatigued it does more damage when your fingers cant move...
<tucemiux> zus, i cant get to that point, i usually fall asleep before I feel any pain
<holstein> thats great zus
<holstein> oops
<holstein> tucemiux: ^^
<holstein> thats the way it should be
<holstein> your practice time helping your performances
<zus> lol more drills and practice the less bloodshed in the war
<tucemiux> what I really enjoy is practicing my scales and then when little nephew comes around and he starts singing a little tune of his own  i look up for the tab and can play along with him, im going to record him the next time he comes and visit
<holstein> nice
<zus> i get board on scales though, to be honest
<zus> i need to learn them though
<zus> apparently i can get a grove but my rhythm suffers...i dont get playing with a click track, i feel its a distraction ( i dont know how to play with one lol) but if i had a great drummer i fall in to the pocket
<holstein> if you can keep it interesting somehow
<holstein> scale practice
<holstein> get a funk groove going in hydrogen or something
<holstein> and play scales along with it in syncopated rhythyms
<holstein> or something to keep it fresh
<tucemiux> well good night, time to hit the sack
<zus> yeah i was messing with hydrogen,
<zus>  i like drums its a  un - investigated curiosity. i have no rhythm lol i'd be lost behind a kit, though i should be much more in tune with drums than i am now.
<zus> nighters holstein
<c7p> hello all
<c7p> Where can I find the conexant fusion  878a tv card drivers ?
<databridge> hey guys
<databridge> i want to connect tuxguitar with zynasubbfx - it works but only the first instrument is played
<rlameiro> i never used tux guitar
<rlameiro> i dont know how to help you
<databridge> do you know something else?
<rlameiro> what is tuxguitar suposed to do?
<databridge> its a guitar tab software with midi output
<rlameiro> so, you want to play sounds from the tab in zynaddsub? is it?
<databridge> true
<databridge> just want to hear how it sounds
<rlameiro> ok, why do you want to use zynadsub? any special reason?
<rlameiro> ahh, ok
<rlameiro> well, zynaddsub is a synthetizer
<rlameiro> you have some sound patch already there, so you may choose them from the instrument button
<rlameiro> but, when you say the first instrument are you refering to the tablature?
<rlameiro> because if you need more then one sound at a time, you need to setup the synth to receive each instrument on each midi channel
<rlameiro> else the synth will never guess wich instrument to play
<rlameiro> i do not now if zynaddsub supports multichannel
<databridge> i also don`t know
<databridge> but maybe i need so select the channels i didnt do thast
<rlameiro> well, usually they go to channel 0 or 1 by default
<databridge> i have not too much knowledge of midi
<databridge> i got it working with fluidsynth now
<rlameiro> if you start another and connect it to tuxguitar, you need to change the second zynaddsub to match another channel, so it could play another voice
<rlameiro> yea, fluidsynth does that
<rlameiro> i was going to recommend you that
<databridge> can i send the instruments to my keyboard so that it does the playback?
<rlameiro> but if you want to play zynaddsub, i dont know another way
<databridge> its a very old one from 1990
<rlameiro> is it midi?
<databridge> yes
<rlameiro> does it have some GM logo
<databridge> its from general music
<rlameiro> no, general midi
<databridge> cd-1
<databridge> yes its also general midi
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> it should play
<rlameiro> but, i dont know if it will use the correct sounds, but it should play4
<databridge> i connect it with jack but there comes no sound
<rlameiro> at least with piano sound
<databridge> hm
<rlameiro> well, make sure all you cables are well connected
<databridge> i can play on my keyboard through zynasubbfx
<databridge> that works fine
<rlameiro> so, it works
<rlameiro> you need to connect tuxguitar midi out, to your keyboard midi in and it should work
<databridge> i did that but maybe the keyboard has its midi in disables i don`t know i also have no manual for it
<databridge> its too old :D
<databridge> i got it from my old school 10 years ago
<rlameiro> well, maybe you should check in with channels is tuxguitar sending out midi info
<rlameiro> and then send the info to channel 0
<databridge> ok i try
<rlameiro> if you have problems hang on this channel
<rlameiro> someone wil eventualy answer and help you
<databridge> yes thx
<rlameiro> i am sure that here are people better suited to answer midi questions than me
<rlameiro> well, i need to go now
<rlameiro> cya and good luck
<databridge> :)
<Mahjongg> hello, I am looking for an application to manually decode conversations in an audio. I am specifically looking for the future to play the audio faster and slower than normal. Would you recommend me any application that can do this?
<Mahjongg> what's that feature called that enables playing the voice slower or faster?
<Mahjongg> is it the pitch
<Mahjongg> any voice recorder applications that can do faster/slower play that you may suggest?
<holstein> hey Mahjongg
<Mahjongg> hey
<holstein> one of the easiest i could suggest is using audacity
<Mahjongg> holstein, audacity speed adjustment is not the easiest
<Mahjongg> I am looking for a knob to slide for speed
<holstein> do you use JACK?
<Mahjongg> no, I have default ubuntu installation
<Mahjongg> lucid
<holstein> in my opinion, audacity is the easiest way for you
<Mahjongg> is this not something trivial, I am surprised that noone ever needed this feature
<holstein> the other ways require learning other software to get to the pitch correction tools
<Mahjongg> holstein, I am absolutely looking for the easiest way, this is for my mom
<holstein> yup
<holstein> audacity
<Mahjongg> in audacity you change speed through the effects, am I correct
<holstein> if i remember correctly
<holstein> you import the file you want to look at
<holstein> and you can select the area you want to effect
 * holstein looking
<Mahjongg> thank you
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> under effects
<holstein> theres change pitch
<holstein> and change speed too
<holstein> and a preview button
<holstein> there are plenty of other tools really
<holstein> some real time processing options
<holstein> but nothing i feel like i could even explain the functionality of to my mother ;)
<holstein> Mahjongg: let us know if it doesnt work out, and we'll try something else
<Mahjongg> holstein, all right thank you for your help but I think audacity will not cut it
<Mahjongg> when I cahnge the speed it resamples the source
<Mahjongg> I do not think it is usable for decoding conversations
<Mahjongg> holstein, could you let me know what real time processing options are there
<Mahjongg> It is ok if they allow only raw data
<Mahjongg> I can convert
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Mahjongg: what do you mean my 'resamples the source' ?
<Mahjongg> the change in speed is not instant
<Mahjongg> it processes the source file
<holstein> yeah, you'd have to apply it to the track
<Mahjongg> and only then you hear it, she will need to constantly change the speed she is working on the file
<holstein> hmmm
<Mahjongg> I really need a know that she can keep her hands on
<Mahjongg> a knob...
<holstein> you going to be around for a bit?
<holstein> i'll look around
<Mahjongg> yes
<Mahjongg> thank you very much, I really appreciate it
<holstein> JACK and the other pro-atudio tools are just not an option in my opinion
<holstein>                        ^^ audio*
<Mahjongg> I would certainly not prefer since they would scre her
<Mahjongg> scare...
<holstein> Mahjongg: SO
<holstein> just to be clear
<holstein> she doesnt need to really save the file correct?
<Mahjongg> no
<holstein> cool
<Mahjongg> just play
<holstein> Mahjongg: do you have VLC installed?
<Mahjongg> yes
<Mahjongg> does it do that?
<holstein> check it out and see
<holstein> its speed control
<Mahjongg> yep, I am checking
<holstein> you can get to it from the playback menu
<holstein> OR
<holstein> the 1.00x
<holstein> you click on that and you get a slider
<Mahjongg> holstein, cool, thanks so much I should have tried VLC the first place, it is such a cool project
<holstein> yeah, i like VLC
<holstein> Mahjongg: you think that'll do it?
<holstein> if not, a player plugin is probably the way to go
<Mahjongg> it'll certainly do iy
<Mahjongg> it...
<holstein> :)
<Mahjongg> actually, exactly what I was looking for
<holstein> and that should be mom-friendly too :)
<Mahjongg> I couldn't come up with the correct keywords for searching
<Mahjongg> speed I searched pitch I searched but both are very broad keywords
<holstein> i actually saw an xmms plugin in my first search
<holstein> and that made me think to check VLC
<Mahjongg> cool, thanks again
<holstein> :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-27
<zveroboy> just installed ubuntustudio 10.04 and during installation I opted not to configure network since I wasn't connected, and now I can't find a way to configure it
<zveroboy> Could anyone drop a hint please
<zveroboy> thanks
<Fezzler> Software drum vs drum machines?  Pluses and minuses?
<databridge> Hey guys the ubuntu studio is completly shit its totally useless - whats the problem to make it right? maybe linux is only a server system but not usable for multimedia: my audigy card isnt fully supported - audacity crashes all the time - jack is making dirty noises - sometimes i can record with effect mostly it doesn`t work - i cannot even use 3 inputs the same time then everything crashes - i tried different versions now and soundcards -
<databridge>  my cpu is an amd dual core 3800+ but it even seems to be to slow - sorry this shit is absolutly useless so please stop this project it makes no sense because its based on linux and ubuntu which is also more shit than other distros sorry
<__nando_> hello
<__nando_> does somebody use TASCAM US122L?
<Blank__> interesting...
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-20
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all .. any Wacom Touch & Pen users in here? I've got one; works great, just want to shut the touch part off so it'll stop thinking I'm using my touch and pen at the same time ..
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-21
<blue379> hi
<blue379> I have recently got a machine that I want to put ubuntustudio on, and this will be my first attempt, but I've read lots on it, and I have two (hopefully simple) questions that I have not found yet
<blue379> the first, when I went to download, it looks like there is ONLY the alternate distribution DVD image available (on all versions);  is that the one we are supposed to use, or is there somewhere else I should download?
<blue379> 2nd:  any idea if vmware running the old windows XP will be ok, and allow usb devices to work inside the vm?
 * blue379 serves coffee, juice, etc while he waits, and offers thanx in advance :)
<pietro10> Hi. I installed Ubuntu Studio by installing ubuntustudio-desktop from within Ubuntu 11.04, and now Firefox will not let me drag images to the Desktop. What's going on?
<holstein> hey pietro10
<holstein> pietro10: im assuming what you really wanted was the studio applications
<holstein> not the studio 'look and feel'
<holstein> i would give a read to
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> and just open synaptic or whatever and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> i didnt realize you could drag images to the desktop
<pietro10> yeah; I was intending on trying it out (and planning to move to US 11.10); I originally got Linux to test my music programs there as well as on windows/mac
<pietro10> eh
<holstein> i know the way i do it is right-click and save-as on the desktop
<holstein> that'll work*
<pietro10> so if I remove ubuntustudio-desktop I should go back to the old configuration?
<holstein> OR, you can just go back to the normal ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> pietro10: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> ^^ look at the output
<pietro10> oh ok
<holstein> see if ubuntustudio-desktop is going to be removed
<holstein> *make sure it is
<holstein> pietro10: we will be in XFCE on 11.10
<pietro10> yeah
<pietro10> (which is why I said I was going to wait for 11.10)
<pietro10> meh
<pietro10> anyway the apt-get line tells me already installed
<pietro10> should I just remove ubuntustudio-desktop?
<holstein> pietro10: when you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, you should see ubuntustudio-desktop being offered as removed
<holstein> if not, let me know
<holstein> if you want, go grab the xubuntu alpha for 11.10, and add the studio meta-packages :)
<pietro10> no it's quitting, saying "ubuntu-desktop already latest version"
<holstein> OH
<holstein> pietro10: you can probabaly just log out and choose it in the session manager then
<pietro10> ok
<pietro10> eh, that didn't come up as an option so I just removed ubuntustudio-desktop and now it works
<pietro10> thanks anyway
<blue977> hi
<holstein> blue977: o/
<blue977> I finally saved enough to build a machine for ubuntustudio; and I read lots, (this is my first attempt) but I got two questions I could not find answers to
<blue977> first, when I went to get the dvd .iso - all I see is alternate distributions, (same for every version), is there somewhere else I should be lookin?
<blue977> second, any idea if I can use vmware to run a windows XP with usb devices on the inside?
 * blue977 serves coffee, juice, etc to everyone
<holstein> blue977: we only have the one installer right now
<holstein> the bigger than a CD sized alternate installer
<holstein> check out..
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> if you want, you can install normal ubuntu from the normal live desktop CD
<holstein> *i suggest checking out *some* live distro first
<blue977> ok; I just though I was missing something and didn't want to download the wrong one
<holstein> nah, thats it :)
<holstein> Vbox doesnt care where the guest OS's hard drive is
<holstein> you might though
<holstein> if the USB performances it not up to speed
<blue977> is vbox like vmware? for vm's?
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah, VMware *should* be the same
<blue977> I was going to put ubuntu inside windows cause I had that, but windows wont let usb work inside vm's
<holstein> AFAIK, virtual box doesnt care
<holstein> even on windows
<holstein> but, i havent been in windows in a while
<blue977> kewl :)
<holstein> and i never wanted a guest on a USB drive
<holstein> blue977: you dont want ubuntustudio virtualized anyways
<holstein> i mean, you can
<holstein> but you wont be able to use 'the goods'
<holstein> really depends on what you are doing
<blue977> oh
<blue977> for starters I got to learn everything first
<holstein> well, it wont take you long to learn that
<holstein> assuming you are wanting to use JACK, and do audio production
<holstein> if you are doing graphics, you might get away with it
<holstein> you could do video editing too probably
<holstein> just brutally slow
<holstein> you want to do it the other way anyways
<holstein> you want windows virtualized
<blue977> this is going to be the first machine I got for me and I'm so excited
<holstein> you can save 'snaptshots' of guest OS's
<holstein> unless you use windows more like an appliance, and dont get online with it
<blue977> been saving up since november; I got the cheapest intel quad, 4 gb mem, a new motherboard, an old nvidia pcie 256 video card, and a dvd-rw, and a 500 gb western digital caviar blue
<blue977> and there is space for 4 more gb of ran too
<blue977> and a FREE 22" old vga monitor cause someone got a flat one and he didnt want this one
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i got a dual core finally
<holstein> got it for recovering some data
<holstein> that and a laptop of similar specs
<blue977> mine is a desktop
<blue977> old case but I got a new power supply with red green yellow and blue lights
<blue977> and the fan has blue lights
<holstein> right... i got a decent desktop machine and a laptop for that job
<blue977> why is the video slow?
<blue977> will it be too slow to record a vcr to make it for a dvd and edit out the commercials?
<holstein> what video?
<holstein> depends on the capture card i guess
<holstein> what capture rig did you get?
<blue977> you said the video editing was brutally slow
<holstein> i said it *would* be
<holstein> in VM or Vbox
<blue977> oh
<holstein> rendering would be slower than necessary
<blue977> but if ubuntu is the main os then its ok
<holstein> ok?
<holstein> i mean, its not magic
<holstein> you can still break things ;)
<holstein> i personally dont do media editing in general in virtual machines
<holstein> im sure its do-able though
<blue977> I will try to put it on as the main os and make windows inside
<holstein> what graphics card did you go with?
<holstein> O I C
<holstein> nvidia
<holstein> i got a dual head nvidia recently
<holstein> at the charity shop
<holstein> works pretty well
<blue977> its a nvidia 256 mb pci-e with 2 ports so I can have use a old vga monitor for the 2nd one too - lots of those free
<blue977> I think it is 6400 or 6800 or something like that
<blue977> not a good idea to turn on the light to see, cause my mom is not asleep
<blue977> I really want to try to make a full length animated video with awesome music too, and make a zillion dollars cause that would be really amazing
<holstein> hey, it could happen :)
<blue977> on 500 gb drive if I keep 100 gb for the vm for windows, should I make the rest in one partition or split it for programs and data separate?
<holstein> whatever you want
<holstein> i just do buntu in one big partition
<holstein> but, the seperate /home is usually considered more 'pro'
<blue977> ok
<blue977> I'm so excited :)
<blue977> thanx so much!  I am going to download that now, and as soon as exams are over I will get busy on it
<holstein> cool
<holstein> blue977: welcome to the channel :)
<blue977> :)
<blue977> I'm going to bed before I get my butt kicked; thanks again
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-22
<socratesxd> uh?
<socratesxd> what is this?
<socratesxd> Ubuntu Studio?
<socratesxd> is that an application?
<socratesxd> ah, no, it's a ubuntu derivative
<holstein> socratesxd: ubuntustudio = ubuntu pretty much
<holstein> what are you looking for? audio production? video?
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-23
<larsselavy> hey! I have an usb fast track but how do i have to configure jack and ardour to recognize it?
<AutoStatic> larsselavy: you have to adjust JACK settings only
<AutoStatic> Are you a bit familiar with the terminal?
<larsselavy> a bit AutoStatic
<larsselavy> i'm setting the input and output devices but i can't hear nor record anything
<AutoStatic> Could you post the output of the terminal command cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<larsselavy> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<larsselavy>                       HDA Intel at 0xf7ff8000 irq 22
<larsselavy>  1 [Track          ]: USB-Audio - Fast Track
<larsselavy>                       M-Audio Fast Track at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.4, full speed
<larsselavy> AutoStatic,
<AutoStatic> Ah, it's called Track
<AutoStatic> So in QjackCtl you can refer to it as 'hw:Track'
<AutoStatic> Instead of hw:0 or hw:1
<AutoStatic> But there was something about this device regarding the hw designation...
<larsselavy> yeah we choose a lot of combinations, as hw:1, hw:1.0 one time as input one time as output but we can't succeed
<AutoStatic> Is it a fast Track or a Fast Track Pro?
<larsselavy> first one
<AutoStatic> Ah
<AutoStatic> The just using hw:Track should do
<AutoStatic> Then
<AutoStatic> Just enter that in the 'Interface' field of the QJAackCtl Setup window
<AutoStatic> You can type in that field
<larsselavy> we can't reach that field, now it's in "grey"
<larsselavy> AutoStatic,
<larsselavy> (but we could reach it before, i don't know exactly what changed
<larsselavy> )
<AutoStatic> It'greyed out?
<larsselavy> yeah
<AutoStatic> Set Driver to ALSA
<AutoStatic> Now itś  not
<AutoStatic> larsselavy: Is it working?
<larsselavy> AutoStatic, i'm sorry, an friend helped me on irc and i couldn't do both stuff you told me
<larsselavy> so now it's working but i still don't know exactly how...
<larsselavy> wa did a lot of things but the settings seemed to me the same that the first time I tried...
<AutoStatic> Is JACK running now?
<larsselavy> AutoStatic, yes
<AutoStatic> larsselavy: what does ps -aux | grep jackd output?
<larsselavy> grep: output: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<larsselavy> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<holstein> ps -aux | grep jackd output
<holstein> without the "?"... that was for you :)
<larsselavy> yeah i know
<larsselavy> ...
<larsselavy> larsselavy@Lillith:~$ ps -aux | grep jackd output
<larsselavy> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<larsselavy> grep: output: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<larsselavy> larsselavy@Lillith:~$
<holstein> how about ps aux | grep jackd output
<larsselavy> larsselavy@Lillith:~$ ps aux | grep jackd output
<larsselavy> grep: output: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<larsselavy> larsselavy@Lillith:~$
<larsselavy> it's in french
<larsselavy> it means no such file or directory
<holstein> we'll have to wait on AutoStatic to reiterate, but i get output from ps aux | grep jackd
<AutoStatic> larsselavy: I gotta go home :(
<AutoStatic> larsselavy: #linuxmao ou #tangostudio ;)
<holstein> yeah... and #opensourcemusicians :)
<holstein> AutoStatic: o/
<AutoStatic> Back for a while ;)
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-24
<Fishers> they think im connecting from proxy in #ubuntu
<Fishers> arg
<holstein> they?
<holstein> Fishers: whats up?
<Fishers> im on comcast an they think im on a proxy'
<Fishers> lol
<holstein> is that a problem?
<Fishers> anyhow, i read out to enable desktop cube with unity an it broke my unity
<Fishers> i tried restore commands, reinstalled unity no luck
<holstein> ubuntustudio doesnt use unity
<Fishers> gnome 2 or 3?
<holstein> i usually suggest *not* using compiz when doing multimedia anyways
<holstein> we have gnome 2 right now
<Fishers> o
<holstein> then, next cycle go to XFCE
<Fishers> i see
<holstein> AFAIK, you cant do much customization yet with unity
<Fishers> whats the freenode oper help chan
<holstein>  #freenode ??
<Fishers> with comfity you can actually
<Fishers> o ty
<holstein> what im suggesting is
<holstein> if you wait a cycle of 2
<holstein> you'll be able to do it
<holstein> without hacking
<holstein> stable
<holstein> and easy
<Fishers> yea it will be backported or whatever
<holstein> i mean, why spend a lot of time tweaking unity to look like gnome 2
<holstein> when gnome 2 is still around
<Fishers> i dont
<Fishers> also, i still can run gnome-panel with unity
<holstein> sure, and again.. why?
<holstein> why not just run gnome?
<Fishers> could with ubuntu classic mode login
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats gnome*
<holstein> gnome2 pretty much
<Fishers> but i got the best of both
<Fishers> but really i think gnom 3 is comming for 11.10
<holstein> you dont have to think
<Fishers> is?
<holstein> gnome2 is out, and gnome3 is replacing it
<holstein> unity will still be default though
<Fishers> will be able to login with either unity or gnome3
<holstein> Fishers: unity will be default
<holstein> you can always install gnome3
<Fishers> y
<holstein> and select at login
<Fishers> 3 breaks unity, but in the  next release it wont prob
<holstein> yeah, its not going to be probably
<holstein> they'll sort all that out
<holstein> gnome3 will be in the repos
<holstein> gnome2 is gone
<Fishers> y
<Fishers> am not
<Fishers> wrong chan
<Fouko> hello
<AutoStatic> Hello Fouko
<Fouko> i work today with Adobe Production Suite, is it possible to have the same thing with UbuntuStudio ?
<Fouko> my favorit apps are Premiere pro and after effects
<AutoStatic> No, not possible
<Fouko> but there are apps like Premiere Pro and After effects on UbuntuStudio ?
<AutoStatic> No
<AutoStatic> Well, there are alternatives
<AutoStatic> But they don't compare well to the Adobe stuff
<AutoStatic> Software like kdenlive, Blender
<Fouko> cinelerra ?
<AutoStatic> Maybe, from what I've heard it is quite buggy
<AutoStatic> And it is has a learning curve that is somewaht steeper than Premiere
<Fouko> GIMP, Blender, Inkscape are really good apps
<AutoStatic> But I'm no NLE/vide FX expert ;)
<AutoStatic> Yes they are
<AutoStatic> But those are all no NLE's like Premiere
<Fouko> but there is not alternative for premiere or after effects
<AutoStatic> There are alternatives but they're simply not up to par with premiere or After Effects
<AutoStatic> You could take a look at kdenlive, atm I think it is the superior NLE
<Fouko> is there node base compositing apps like NUKE ?
<AutoStatic> Wouldn't know, never heard of it. Maybe someone else could tell. Don't think so.
<AutoStatic> Video editing on Linux is a bit behind
<Fouko> yes for audio or graph every things are here
<Fouko> but for video ...
<AutoStatic> It's simply a huge task, writing, coding and maintaining video software
<Fouko> people do this for Blender and it's a really good apps
<Fouko> in some way better than others
<AutoStatic> Blender has a unique community/business model
<Fouko> ok I'll come later
 * saidinesh5 waves at holstein.....
<holstein> saidinesh5: o/ :)
<s_p_or_t_o> so, would everyone recommend studio on a lappy used for about 50% studio and 50% general use or should i stick with vanilla?
<holstein> s_p_or_t_o: it literally doesnt matter
<holstein> what i dont suggest is feeling like you *need* to dual boot
<holstein> OR, reinstalling to aquire ubuntustudio
<holstein> with laptops, i usually do vanilla with -generic kernel
<holstein> sometimes i do a type of dual-booting with different kernels as needed
<orngjce223> I'm running the lowlatency kernel on an Aspire One and get about four and a half hours of battery, it's pretty good
<holstein> i also like to see a live CD running on the hardware before installing
<holstein> yeah, the -lowlatency is a nice compromise
<s_p_or_t_o> i have vanilla 10.10 on it now so i was planning a clean install either way, i'm trying to figure out what tho lol. it has most of the apps pieced together and i like the though of the studio kernel ^_^
 * s_p_or_t_o looks at website for low lat kernel
<holstein> s_p_or_t_o: there is no studio kernel
<holstein> i say, by the time 12.04 releases, we wont need a different kernel
<holstein> IF you need lower latency, or have xruns, then i suggest you try -lowlatency
<holstein> THEN, if that doesnt work as expected, try -realtime
<holstein> i actually have one USB device that performs signifacantly better with the -generic kernel
<holstein> hopefully, we will have the -lowlatency kernel as the default kernel in ubuntustudio 11.10
<holstein> BUT, assuming we *do* get that pushed into the default repos, it will be as easy as sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<s_p_or_t_o> that would be sweet
<holstein> well what would be sweet is just to have one kernel
<holstein> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel for example **
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-25
<SektorXI> I have a list of problems with 10.10 x64 unfortunately.
<SektorXI> For starters, authentication is extremely off, the sound recorder won't record after I hit the record button, etc.
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-26
<gotik_> is there any kind of rack mount for an m-audio keyboard (oxygen 49)?
<holstein> gotik_: i wouldnt think so
<holstein> its not a module
<holstein> maybe you can rig something up on one of those rack drawers
<holstein> assuming the keyboard is small enough to fit in a rack
<holstein> i think its going to be too wide
<gotik_> sorry, i mean a drum rack holder or something for a drum rack
<holstein> gotik_: you can probably get a snare stand to grab it
<gotik_> hm, that’s a good idea
<holstein> one of the ones that has the threaded adjustable situation
<gotik_> what do you mean with ‚threaded edjustable‘?
<holstein> gotik_: some snare stands just fold out
<holstein> the cheaper ones
<holstein> some of them have a threaded hand tightenable nut
<holstein> that moves 3 arms to grip the snare
<holstein> you can get ones that are smaller
<holstein> OR that get smaller
<holstein> i routinely see them used to grip tom toms rather than mounting them on the bass drum
<gotik_> ah, now i know what you mean
<gotik_> i will try this
<holstein> http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/MAatoD3XobZR20b88YnXqihLLaokbKsxt6tijvWl87ippjpaOCRSry-JswB0yOJooWtXNkHMUHAL3j2NINqXY-0wgGevpLi-G63ABdpxftCGc5OcpFbiR3bM3gD7XFlkChGnKTl82YP6qxldqsgs_3avyDt0fz4fDeeNhbs1E4ZCIK0Lzw
<holstein> ^^ looks like that
<gotik_> yeah, thanks
<gotik_> why m-audio doesn’t offer a clamp or something?
<holstein> well, theres just keyboard stands
<holstein> you just sit them on there
<holstein> thats what folks do with keybaords
<holstein> mostly*
<gotik_> there’s no space for the legs ^_^
<gotik_> i thougt of mounting it with an arm
<gotik_> this, but a little stronger http://www.ikea.com/de/de/images/products/tertial-arbeitsleuchte__40088_PE079702_S4.jpg
<holstein> you can clamp a snare stand on anywhere though
<gotik_> that’s true
<holstein> if you are going on a drum rack
<holstein> and that lamp style situation is usually not good for thing you expect to be rigid
<holstein> you're not hitting it with a stick, but still
<holstein> gotik_: you might want to look at those drum synth pads
<holstein> see if the mounts for those are adustable
<holstein> adjustable
<holstein> peronally, i think the snare stand is a win, because its not going to be specialized
<holstein> any of that specialized gear you get is going to be expensice
<gotik_> yes, really a good idea
<holstein> expensive*
<gotik_> thank you
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-18
<wip> hi everyone, i just tested 12.04 live cd and it is normal that when i start jack i see pulseaudio bridge but no sound come out of it (from audacius)
<ailo> wip: You'll need to make pulseaudio use jack as the output from the pulseaudio mixer
<ailo> You can open the mixer from the volume control applet
<wip> ailo: from the release note: Pulse Audio <-> JACK bridging enabled by default
<ailo> wip: It is enabled
<wip> ailo: ok i see
<ailo> But in order for pulseaudio to send audio to jack, you need to set it to do so
<wip> ailo: if i want to always use jack is it possible to make it permanent?
<ailo> wip: It is, but there's no gui setting that let's you do that
<ailo> You'll need a script
<ailo> Haven't tried to do that myself, but I assume you need to: 1. start jack, 2. set pulseaudio to use jack sink/source
<wip> ailo: thanks, will come back when it's installed on my computer
<ailo> I don't recommend using the bridge at really low latencies
<ailo> But otherwise it works pretty well
<wip> ailo: my last question is: the kernel is preempt and lowlatency (nice!) is there any problem using it with nvidia-current?
<ailo> No problems
<wip> excellent!
<ailo> It's basically the same as -generic, only it performs about the same as a realtime kernel
<Patou> hi
<Patou> does anyone can help me pls?
<Patou> i search some hardware advice for a new computer
<Patou> i don't know which type of cpu or motherboard i have to buy
<ailo> Patou: I don't think you should have any problems with most hardware
<ailo> Are you going to use it to make music?
<ailo> My last computer was very cheap. About 300$ in parts
<ailo> I think you should be able to get something 64 bits, above 4 cores, above 4GB memory for not much more today
<Patou> okay
<Patou> it's for a home studio
<Patou> something little
<Patou> just with friends to record some reggae music )
<Patou> =)*
<ailo> Don't think you need much. The audio device is the most important
<Patou> yeah i think so
<Patou> i think about an amd cpu
<Patou> it's cheaper than intel
<ailo> Patou: I heard once that one may be better than the other, depending on the price range
<ailo> Don't know myself. I just get something not too expensive, but still powerful enough to do everything I need it for
<ailo> Graphic cards take care of graphics, so you don't really need a lot of cpu power
<ailo> RAM is cheap
<Patou> yep
<Patou> motherboard depends on cpu
<wip> Patou: as far as the soundcard do you have something already?
<Patou> no i start a new computer
<Patou> i will maybe have a very old computer
<wip> do you want an external soundcard or internal?
<Patou> internal i think
<wip> hum... i recommand an external soundcard with line (1/4) input for instruments and if you have voice maybe also XLR (phantom power input)
<wip> but of course you can record with a simple line in ;)
<Patou> okay
<Patou> it's for a home studio
<Patou> with 2 or 3 friends
<Patou> nothing profesional
<Patou> and we have a short budget
<Patou> (sry for my english i'm french...)
<Patou> but i take note of your advice
<wip> i am too
<ailo> Most usb devices will only work in 48kHz/24bits, so it's a good idea to have a look at what you need and which devices have full support
<Patou> yeah i didn't think about it
<wip> something like that should work fine! http://www.ebay.ca/itm/M-Audio-Fast-Track-Pro-USB-Audio-Interface-/330750821303?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d024903b7#ht_500wt_1361
<ailo> Most usb devices support usb 1.1, which means stereo 44.1, maybe 48kHz 16 bits
<ailo> Oh, yeah. Not 24 bits, as I said earlier. I meant 16 bits
<ailo> The fast track is supposed to have full support, but I wonder how well it performs in low latencies
<wip> but always double and triple check that the soundcard is supported by ALSA / PulseAudio
<wip> internal or external it doesn't matter
<len-dt> Some music stores will rent interfaces.
<ailo> pci devices are very well supported
<Patou> (afk toilets i'll be back soon^^)
<wip> i am pretty happy with my firepod 1010. i can get pretty decent low latency (8ms)
<len-dt> I had trouble getting the fast track to work for me... but maybe I didn't spend enough time at it. I could see it but got no sound.
<wip> but it's firewire...
<wip> len-dt: oh! thx for the info
<wip> len-dt: i tought that maudio was well supported in linux
<len-dt> I have a delta 66 that works well, but it is pci
<ailo> There's no doubt that the fast track is supported. But there's always the question how low latencies can you get with it
<len-dt> The usb  stuff is not so well supported, but it is getting there. With the fast track I was trying it in the store with my netbook and so didn't have time to find out any tricks to get it to work
<len-dt> I think there is a config file that needs to be set up in alsa for it.
<Patou> (i'm back!)
<ailo> There's some talk about it here http://joegiampaoli.blogspot.se/2011/06/m-audio-fast-track-pro-for-debian-linux.html
<len-dt> Thanks ailo it says it needs a rolled kernel.
 * len-dt means to make it worth spending more than a usb 1.1
<ailo> I don't think so though
<len-dt> ailo, just reading the page you showed.
<ailo> You don't need to build a new kernel. He does mention adding a conf file to /etc/modprobe.d
<holstein> any p4 with a gig of ram would be quite adaquate for any audio
<len-dt> Ya, I am seeing that our low latency kernel seems to have what he sugests.
<ailo> holstein: I would agree, if using an older system. Firefox alone needs at least that
<holstein> maybe when you start loading up 50+ tracks on a large studio session, but even then, the sound card you dont want to afford will break down before the system
<len-dt> holstein, ya, the extra memory does seem to help with some things...
<ailo> Also, 64 bit systems need a bit more RAM
<len-dt> I don't think my p4 is 64 bit...
<holstein> if you didnt spend $1200+ on a sound card, you dont need a new computer
<ailo> 2GB as a bare minimum with 12.04 IMO
<holstein> just my opinion
<ailo> I wasn't referring to P4. Just saying that today, if you buy a processor, it will most likely be 64 bits
<ailo> In fact, it might be the default when you download the next release of Ubuntu, instead of the 32 bit version
<len-dt> Ya, my p4 is 8years back. It is fine for recording, it is the softsynths for live work where it fails.
<ailo> If you *only* use the PC for music, than it's a bit different
<ailo> I wouldn't recommend anyone to use a P4 with the lates release of Ubuntu though. Not for normal desktop use
<holstein> well, i would recommend buying a new box, but you dont need one
<holstein> anyways... i gotta run o/
<len-dt> There are people using atom stuff... on purpose for audio.
<ailo> The processor in itself is not the problem, but what comes with it. With a P4, you likely have an old MB, which maybe supports as high as 2GB, but older and more expensive RAM. Also, no way to get cheap modern graphics, as it the MB doesn't have pci-E
<ailo> With atom, you're running a more modern computer, and you get all those things for a low price
<ailo> I was using a P3 not that long ago, but I could never use it for normal desktop use
<len-dt> Yup. my p4 will take 4g, but my nvidia card is a pain. I can't replace it just now though.
<ailo> A passive graphic card, that has all you ever want, except the bleeding edge 3D stuff is only something like 40-50$
<ailo> pic-E, that is
<ailo> pci-E*
<len-dt> Don't most MB come with video? or just really cheap stuff?
<ailo> Some do. And they work too of course
<ailo> some processors have integrated graphics as well
<len-dt> Some may not play fairly with buses, I think that is the problem with my wireless.
<ailo> Mainly a problem with laptops AFAIK
<ailo> But I guess any MB may be prone to that
<ailo> Only, if you buy the MB separately, it usually is a bit more configurable
<len-dt> My guess is that anything with the PCI slots I want would be ok.
<ailo> Hard to find a MB with more than 2 slots these days :)
<ailo> I've seen some with 3, so there are options I guess
<len-dt> mine has 5, more than I need, but I would want two plus inernal video.
<ailo> That's what I have, but the video is a bit old now. nvidia 7250. It's ok for average desktop use
<len-dt> I don't need/want fancy graphics, but am starting to think two screens might be nice.
<ailo> I'm getting a nvidia 610 shortly, probably. Cheap, with all the modern specs, only not the best for newer 3D games
<ailo> I've gotten used to using my LCD TV as monitor
<ailo> Seemed strange at first, but I quickly got used to it
<len-dt> I have kids... I would never get to use a tv...
<ailo> Haven't used AMD graphics a lot. The one time I had a chance, it worked well, except for multiple monitors
<ailo> nvidia has been solid for me for years, all though there are a few bugs now and again. Some that crashes the system
<len-dt> How good are USB video IFs?
<ailo> Never tried one
<len-dt> The RME guys used one in one of their demos (actually two of them) so they could have enough room for 120 or more channels.
<len-dt> 3 screens
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-19
<PupuserPuppyStud> hi room
<PupuserPuppyStud> how good is u-studio, should i go try and find a review?
<PupuserPuppyStud> does anybody have a midi device found automatically?
<PupuserPuppyStud> i didn't think so.
<len-dt> both of my midi devices are found.
<len-dt> It is a live dvd or usb stick
<PupuserPuppyStud> what are thy called?
<len-dt> try it first.
<len-dt> What are what called
<PupuserPuppyStud> what midi devices does u-studio find, is the question
<len-dt> The ones I have personally tried are an old ensoniq gameport and a generic USB midi port.
<PupuserPuppyStud> that's 200% better than me
<len-dt> The easiest way to test is to boot the live iso and try without installing.
<len-dt> How did you look for the midi device.
<PupuserPuppyStud> i used a command line info site, i just didn't try it. p.i.t.a.
<PupuserPuppyStud> are there any good ham radio irc's anyone knows of?
<len-dt> If you boot to a live iso and look in qjackctl it shold be there even without jack running
<PupuserPuppyStud> thanks bud
<len-dt> I don't know the ircs that well.
<PupuserPuppyStud> i ve found it before, it just didn't get going
<PupuserPuppyStud> or responding, or light up
<PupuserPuppyStud> i have 2 usb midi's and a motif too, that is disappointing
<len-dt> Pretty hard for me to know what that means. I plug the keyboard into the midi port. Use qjackctl to connect the midi port to a running softsynth and when I press keys the softsyth spits out the notes I hit.
<PupuserPuppyStud> but it works fine on old windows systems
<PupuserPuppyStud> rhat sounds great
<PupuserPuppyStud> what generic usb? i have a uno and a yamaha, both usb. your is usb i assume
<PupuserPuppyStud> has rosegarden gotten any better in the past year?
<PupuserPuppyStud> it's pretty cool in pup studio
<Len-nb> my usb is a cakewalk/roland.
<Len-nb> I haven't used rosegarden in a while.
<Len-nb> I am mostly a guitarist and use midi mostly for drums
<PupuserPuppyStud> i like cakewalk, i run sonar, a cakewalk spin-off, in windows, it's perfectly cool
<Len-nb> hydrogen mostly does it for me
<Len-nb> I haven't had a windows system forever.
<PupuserPuppyStud> i haven't run windows in years either , except by accident
<Len-nb> Ustudio comes with qtractor out of the box, but rose is installable from the ubuntu repos
<PupuserPuppyStud> sounds good, do you have any quirks with u studio?
<Len-nb> Mostly hardware stuff. My wireless on my netbook has to be unloaded while doing audio.
<Len-nb> Both of my machines are older low memory machines.
<Len-nb> No dual core here.
<Len-nb> My desktop is a p4 just went from 1G to 2.5G with a d66 audio IF
<PupuserPuppyStud> pup studio 3.1 is freakin great, i'm totally greatful and in awww with it. no dual core here either. you sound happy with a p4, that's great
<Len-nb> Ya, I work with what I have.
<PupuserPuppyStud> what do you call low memory, when lots of things are open you need more memory or i have found it's a no go to do something fairly reasonably useful
<Len-nb> low means less than 2 g these days.
<Len-nb> I had 1G in both machines but still managed to do a lot with it
<PupuserPuppyStud> wow, i did pretty much with 1/4 of that, but not lately. what area of the planet are you in right now? i'm in california
<Len-nb> Swappiness is a bit high out of the box (60) I set it to 10 or less.
<Len-nb> I am in BC on Vancouver Island
<PupuserPuppyStud> so, you planning on a new machine? what are you workin on, with the music thing?
<Len-nb> a new machine is maybe years down the road right now... too much money for me.
<Len-nb> mostly I play live. The computer thing is new to me I have mostly been doing testing for US
<Len-nb> (US means UbuntuStudio)
<PupuserPuppyStud> yeah, i know. i mostly do midi between keyboards, and modules, and a midi delay, all hardware, no programs to mouse around to have my fun.
<Len-nb> I haven't done much real recording for a while.
<Len-nb> Last time I did a demo for someone else I used a fostex R8 tape machine.
<PupuserPuppyStud> i get midi feedback, it's awesome, talk about sustain!
<Len-nb> I haven't managed that. But I haven't tried really.
<PupuserPuppyStud> the amount of midi data runninr in a loop, is ---staggering
<Len-nb> Ya, it would be.
<PupuserPuppyStud> if i make a mistake with midi settings, i can crash the synth. but it has booted right back up. good designs, i suppose.
<Len-nb>  Even just watching the output of a mod wheel move shows a lot.
<PupuserPuppyStud> it does the new age sound pretty easy, but it's hard to work out a good sustain sound
<PupuserPuppyStud> i like my little old yamaha djx synth, it has good midi control and a great low end, with whatever they put in it, but only if you work the sound with midi
<Len-nb> Mine is a DX7, I like the feel of the KB. don't use the internal sounds that much right now.
<PupuserPuppyStud> i got that djx free, but it's a cheapie anyway if you can find one. i have a k3m too, the bass and filteres are legendary- it's a kawai
<PupuserPuppyStud> have you tried the dx 7 emulators? i want thaose sounds
<Len-nb> There is hexter. It seems to do pretty good.
<Len-nb> It just uses patches ready made it seems to have no way of creating patches, no patch editor
<Len-nb> I had a nice patch editor on my old mega-ste
<PupuserPuppyStud> editing is almost everything
<Len-nb> Ya the DX is fun for creating new sounds
<PupuserPuppyStud> i had a korg 01w, it was incredible, but it stopped working, that is a deep, deep box.
<PupuserPuppyStud> and alot of programs for it too. i read a lot about the dx7. i remember wanting one. it seemed like the best ever possible synth at the time
<Len-nb> The DX is great for making life like sounds.
<Len-nb> Even off the wall sounds tended to have a "rreal" sound
<PupuserPuppyStud> life-like, i never heard that way of saying it, about the sound
<PupuserPuppyStud> does it sound lik little animals heh, lots of sounds i make are like defects from space
<Len-nb> Well they are synth sounds, but seem to have come from a live instrument... only there is nothing that sounds that way.
<Len-nb> I think it is the conplexity the FM mod gives
<Len-nb> *complexity
<PupuserPuppyStud> so, the emulator editor in not easy to get or do? i'm interested
<Len-nb> There does not seem to be one in the repo so far. hexter says it does accept patch changes in the form of sysex messages.
<PupuserPuppyStud> yeah, the dx could do some warm things. do you eventually get used to the controlling of it and does it finally get a little easier to edit?
<PupuserPuppyStud> i do syx
<PupuserPuppyStud> syx can be augmented with a little program called midiox, it's for win though. heard of midiox? i'll be looking for that for 'nix when i get a chance
<Len-nb> I think it is like the old B3s. It doesn't take long to make something sound ok. but years to fully explore the instrument.
<PupuserPuppyStud> yeah, yrars, i know the  feeling, it's a long long experience to get fluent
<PupuserPuppyStud> so do you feel like there is something you want after the dx7? it seems like it didn't get better, from what i read.
<Len-nb> everything went to wave table... a sample player.
<PupuserPuppyStud> what is the technical discription of the dx7 again? fm, and ...
<Len-nb> qsynth does a not bad job of that, but it does not give the expressability of synth sound creation
<PupuserPuppyStud> i like hands on knobs, anything interface is usually too tedious
<Len-nb> The original DX was just fm pretty much, sine waves in. 6 operators in variour arangements
<Len-nb> The DX7 didn't have much in  the way of knobs either. setting up patches was tedious
<PupuserPuppyStud> yeah, but t least you had hardware controls. one of my synths is a quasimidi raven, ever hear of that one?
<Len-nb> nope. been out of the loop HW wise for years.
<Len-nb> got married and have kids ...
<Len-nb> Just started getting back into playing with things at home since last year at the end
<Len-nb> Thats why all my stuf is so old.
<PupuserPuppyStud> the raven is fun too, but it is like being stuck in a basement in europe and some odd things are included for sure, it's german alright. that dx7 has a large pallet of
<PupuserPuppyStud> things to do, can you do them all?
<Len-nb> I have a book... I go back to it when i get stuck
<Len-nb> The keyboard has access to all functions
<PupuserPuppyStud> i still have not got my motif to do everything, it's like learning linux twice
<Len-nb> I had a cheaper yamaha that I ended up making a patch editor for because I couldn't get at everything from the keyboard
<Len-nb> It was sort of FM but started with odd wave shapes to begin with. two FM only.
<PupuserPuppyStud> maybe i used your editor, thanks for the good work -what else dod you make?
<Len-nb> It was for an old atari ste.
<Len-nb> Most of the sw I have done has been menu stuff at work...
<PupuserPuppyStud> i may have read about it, i wanted an atari for a while. it's been a while
<PupuserPuppyStud> do you know about soundiver?
<Len-nb> I had a really nice sequencer on the atari... 1024 tracks to 16 chanels out.
<Len-nb> They had midi built in. No good sound stuff though... nothing like a sound blaster even.
<PupuserPuppyStud> i agree, s-blaster is the max fun i ever had
<PupuserPuppyStud> what did you do with sound blaster?
<Len-nb> Nothing, I didn't have one. I was just saying that the sound available on the atari was worse than that. I have an ensoniq though, but I think it was before SB bought them.
<Len-nb> All I use it for is the midi port.
<Len-nb> If I use it for anything else it bugs my delta 66 multi track.
<PupuserPuppyStud> i had good experience with the sb live fidelity ....with 3 drums /keyed at once , the memory of it remains with me, it was clearer than , maybe, anything i've ever tried
<Len-nb> They were one of the better 16 bit ones.
<PupuserPuppyStud> did you ever use sound fonts?
<Len-nb> only the software ones. Like used on timidity and qsynth
<Len-nb> None of my cards have there own synth
<PupuserPuppyStud> ok, i better go,- keep beating on those pots and pans up ther in canada, you cats are the greatest
<Len-nb> Thanks for the chat, bye
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-20
<estebian> Dear Ubuntu Studio IRC community, I have problems to generate a video with Kdenlive and Pitivi, someone can help me please?
<estebian> This is my Kdenlive error *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/melt: free(): invalid pointer:
<estebian> My UbuntuStudio: Version 12.04
<estebian> Someone had the same problem and solved this issue?
<estebian> Pitivi generate the follow erro:
<estebian> *error:
<estebian> /usr/lib/pitivi/python/pitivi/ui/clipproperties.py", line 334, in _dragDropCb
<estebian> And others...
<estebian> ???
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-21
<mimp> Just installed ubuntu studio - was working wonderfully with my RME card until I got cocky and started playing with jack buffer sizes. Choked on 16 and now can't boot jack regardless of settings. Any idea what's up?
<mimp> have tried doing a hard restart and deleting .config/jack
<mimp> [1m[31mERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio0 error : Cannot allocate memory[0m
<mimp>  is the error I'm getting
<len-dt> Have you tried removing .jackdrc? mimp
<mimp> nope, but just did and still getting the same :)
<len-dt> Thats about what I know....
<ailo> mimp: You mean, after you tried 16, nothing else works?
<ailo> Just being thorough
<mimp> yup
<ailo> mimp: Have you tried rebooting in between?
<ailo> Not that you have to, but that would help
<mimp> yes, even tried completely disconnecting the power in case there was anything stored on the card that had got messed up.
<ailo> The buffer size should not matter at all
<ailo> So, that's not it
<ailo> mimp: what is the device called?
<mimp> um, it's just hw:0 I think
<ailo> mimp: Ok. Did you try the others?
<ailo> mimp: Each time you reboot, the order of the cards might change
<mimp> yup - none of them work. There's only the one card in this machine as the on-board audio is disabled so I don't think ordering should be an issue.
<ailo> mimp: Ok, but if you see something called hw:1, that means you have at least one more device attached
<ailo> Actually, it could be a midi device!
<ailo> Doesn't mean you can use it for audio though. qjackctl just thinks so
<mimp> nope, just hw:0, /dev/audio, dev/dsp and plughw:0
<ailo> mimp: If you had the device working, there's nothing saying you can't have it working once again.
<len-dt> mimp, Can you get it to work without jack? Like with pulse and the audacious?
<mimp> How does alsa/jack lock devices? could there be a lock file left over somewhere that's stopping it grabbing the thing? (just guessing)
<mimp> hang on, hadn't actually thought to try that
<ailo> mimp: jack uses alsa drivers, so if you are using that device with pulseaudio, jack will try to grab the device
<ailo> Both jack and pulse use alsa
<len-dt> It seems to me I have heard that some RME devices need to be set up with alsamixer
<ailo> If you suspect there's an error in the grabbing, try enabling the onboard device, and let pulse use that
<ailo> mimp: I actually use PA with onboard, and jack with a M-audio device. Connecting them through a mixer
<ailo> Simultaniously
<mimp> pulseaudio doesn't seem to work either
<mimp> will allow playback but no sound and no moving meters in hdspmixer
<mimp> hdspconf still seems to react to changes though so it's not enirely dead (I can change sampe rate for instance)
<mimp> I was working with both (individually) initially, which is why it's weird it's broken
<mimp> I = it
<ailo> mimp: Ok, so it seems you have gone through a lot of alternatives. I would recommend asking on #opensourcemusicians and #ardour where there might be people who have the same device
<ailo> mimp: That is strange in deed
<ailo> mimp: Also, do please subscribe to the LAU mail list, and ask questions there. http://www.music.columbia.edu/mailman/listinfo/linux-audio-user/
<ailo> And don't be a stranger to the Ubuntu forum either http://ubuntuforums.org/
<mimp> ok, well cheers for your help = think I'm going to try a reboot into windows to check it's not just randomly died then might just start again - only installed ubuntu studio this evening so don't have much to lose
<ailo> mimp: If a reboot to windows helps, then it's clearly a harwdware problem
<ailo> And then you need to get cumfy with the mixer
<ailo> I mean, if you get sound on Linux again after that
<ailo> And that would mean it is alsa related
<mimp> ah the hdsp mixer is pretty much the same, just without channel grouping.
<mimp> should really poke around in the source and fix that
<mimp> once I have sound :)
<mimp> anyhow, cheers for the help, cya later/
<ailo> Well, that was an odd problem
<mimp> ok that sorted it out straight away
<ailo> mimp: Oh?
<ailo> Do tell
<mimp> my guess is that this card doesn't actually support buffer sizes that low and asking it to screws it up until you go for a valid size
<mimp> but that is a guess
<ailo> mimp: It's a valid guess
<ailo> Most cards do not support 16
<mimp> I have absolutely no need to have latencies that low, i was just seeing how far I could push it
<ailo> Don't know how that works, but in practice, if you can get 64, you're good
<ailo> I would say 64 is a good lower limit
<ailo> 32 is great, if you can get it to work without xruns
<ailo> 16, only a few cards can handle
<ailo> And I have no idea why
<ailo> USB, not usually
<ailo> pci, yes
<mimp> this is a pci card, but I'm perfectly happy with 64
<mimp> seems rock solid too
<ailo> mimp: If you do get xruns on that install, using 64 as buffer size, do tell
<mimp> will do
<mimp> have to say this has been way less painful then any other time I've messed about with linux audio
<ailo> mimp: If you want to try a kernel that might be a bit better at performance, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BuildOldLowlatency
<mimp> ah cheers, will have a look at that if I hit problems
<ailo> mimp: Cheers. Midsummer cheers, in fact!
<len-dt> ailo, thats funny we call it the first day of summer here...
<ailo> len-dt: Yeah? It is the longes day of the year
<ailo> That is also why christmas is actually midwinter
<len-dt> I know. Summer vacation for school starts in another week...
<ailo> Ahaa
<len-dt> Here dec 21 is the first day of winter
<mimp> :-), reminds me I should get to sleep, shortest night so not all that much left of it. Thanks again especially to any of you that are involved with this release, between this and ardour 3 linux is actually turning into something I want to use for audio.
<ailo> Sounds about right. It's really the only reason for the holiday. Originally, perhaps, there was a religious context. Eventually, the church adopted some of that, but in the end: it's just a holidayu
<ailo> mimp: There's a bug with qjackctl + jack, which hopefully is solved soon
<ailo> Otherwise I agree
<ailo> Actually, with A3, newer jack, and a lot of other things, might be LTS will seem quite boring
<mimp> have been using A3 a lot at work for editing, actually prefer it over pro tools for simple stuff as it doesn't take a week to boot up
<ailo> len-dt: Around here, midsummer is huge though. Herring, vodka, potatoes. And singing "little frogs" while jumping around the midsummer pole
<mimp> just does some really weird stuff like numbering exported regions from the end of the playlist
<mimp> put that down to its unique charm
<ailo> mimp: haven't yet done any real work on that. a2 was not good enough for me. Got mixbus. Seems ok (with the fx)
<ailo> a3 seems ok. just need to get my hands dirty first
<len-dt> ailo, Canada day (jul1 ) and the US jul 4 get more time around here.
<mimp> yeah I've not done any proper mixes, just use it for chopping/tidying stuff up
<ailo> len-dt: Is july 1 national day?
<len-dt> Here in Canada Ya.
<ailo> mimp: Same here. But once I got serious, I did have some problems. Hopefully those will shortly disappear
<len-dt> The US probably grabbed July 4 in the same way as the church used christmas.
<ailo> len-dt: What's the thing with july 4th then?
<mimp> was impressed by their bug-squashing speed, reported a problem and it was fixed in svn within 24 hours
<ailo> mimp: That is a strong point in open source
<ailo> Happens to me to
<ailo> You can contact with the guy in charge
<len-dt> July 4 is supposed to be the US birthday. Canada took july 1 to be first I think.
<ailo> (-with)
<ailo> len-dt: So Canada had a birthday, and US stole the concept?
<ailo> I'm born on a beautilful day
<ailo> Finnish liberation day
<ailo> I'm like a super-Finn
<len-dt> ailo, other way around, The US is about 100 years older.
<ailo> len-dt: Funny you would say that. It used to be the other way around. Wouldn't say US is 100 years older, but maybe a bit behind in some areas. That is not for me to say..
<ailo> In other areas of course..
<ailo> Oh, just to clarify. Finnish liberation took place 6th of December
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-22
<wip> hi, what a story, just before my vacations i wanted to install ubuntu-studio but my superdrive (what a crap) was refusing to boot from the dvd!
<wip> it turns out that it was the lens that was dirty...
<wip> so now i am finally ready to install ubuntu studio! but now i am getting this message: Select CD-ROM boot type:
<wip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacPro
<wip> they say that i need a special version!?! of ubuntu what to do?
<len-dt> wip, probablt start with http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64+mac.iso and then try to drop ubuntustudio-desktop on top of that.
<wip> len-dt: i would prefer a clean install, but maybe it's almost like a clean one?
<wip> (i mean starting with 12.04-alternate and dropping studio on top)?
<len-dt> Oops, that was the alt install, there is also (in the same dir) ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<len-dt> I'm not sure which is best to start with. For just an install maybe the alt is best.
<len-dt> If there was a xubuntu that would be closer.
<len-dt> But they don't have the mac install
<len-dt> wip, it should be pretty clean. All the stuff up till login will be the same. and if you select the ubuntustudio session you won't run the extra stuff ubuntu has in the session.
<len-dt> the ubuntustudio-desktop should pull in the low latency kernel too.
<wip> i will try to extract the iso and rebuild it...
<len-dt> As always let us know how it goes.
<wip> will do
<jaimee> ola
<jaimee> olaaa
<sirriffsalot> May I recommend showing what side of the partitioning scaler will be the ubuntu studio install?:P
<sirriffsalot> In the 12.04 version that is
<astraljava> sirriffsalot: Could you elaborate a bit? I don't really understand what you're referring to.
<zybiski> hi there
<sirriffsalot> astraljava, well, the installer gives you the option of installing alongside another partition.. but when that size-configuration-pointer-mover-thing comes it doesn't tell what side is going to be the install location..
<sirriffzalot> I've now shrunk my /dev/sda1 (windows) partition, and now there are three partitions, the middle one being empty.. Is there a way to merge the empty one with the ubuntustudio one?:P
<rachelg> so, idiot question but I looked around on the Internet and wasn't sure.
<rachelg> Is Ubuntu Studio still being actively developed?
<sirriffzalot> rachelg, why is that an idiot question..?
<sirriffzalot> Yes it is
<sirriffzalot> Oh lol
<sirriffzalot> rachelg, yes it is being actively developed
<sirriffzalot> rachelg, 12.04 is released in studio-form:P
<astraljava> Sorry, a little preoccupied with the release meeting and phone calls. rachelg, Studio is still developed, though for quantal we don't seem to get anything done.
<astraljava> sirriffzalot: You can file bugs against ubiquity, that's really not Studio-specific at all.
<sirriffzalot> astraljava, uhm ok. Can you help me with the gparted issue though?:P
<astraljava> sirriffzalot: Yes, you can make size adjustments to the Studio partition. I forget how it is used, and since I don't have any empty partitions, I can't give a hands-on examples, but there should be a way to enlarge it as there is empty space in the disk.
<rachelg> Sorry, the project looked a little abandoned lol.
<rachelg> http://ubuntustudio.org/news
<sirriffzalot> astraljava, experimenting then:)
<astraljava> rachelg: Yeah, the website is going to have a facelift sometime soon, though I cannot give an ETA as it seems to take ages, as with anything we engage with these days. :)
<rachelg> Well as long as it works :3 I'm gonna try installing it via Wubi for now.
<rachelg> ...if that's possible.
<astraljava> I don't think we support Wubi, sorry.
<sirriffzalot> rachelg, it works fantastically now
<sirriffzalot> astraljava, by the way, with ubuntu studio 11.10 I tried the command "alsa_in -dhw:1" for jack, but it would crash with infinite delay=xxx messages, and if I would try to do the command I'd get hw input/output error etc...
<rachelg> aww that's a bummer sirriffzalot :p I was hoping to out-cool my Mac friend
<sirriffzalot> rachelg, Mac isn't cool at all, no brains just money:P
<sirriffzalot> In my humble opinion
<astraljava> sirriffzalot: I'm really not very educated with the apps we ship, I just try to tie them together. Sorry, you're gonna have to ask someone else. :)
<sirriffzalot> Consumer lock-in too..
<sirriffzalot> astraljava, alright, going livecd to do this partitioning thing anyway, cheers for all the help!!
<rachelg> I agree, but it's peer pressure. If you graphics design, you must have a Mac.
<astraljava> Yeah well, their policies and business models don't belong to this channel, thanks.
<rachelg> ...or if you starbucks :p What desktop environment...?
<astraljava> rachelg: In graphics (and video) we're unfortunately far behind Macs and Windows. Tips and contributions are warmly welcome.
<rachelg> Does Wine run Photoshop...decently?
<astraljava> rachelg: I wouldn't know, but winehq site has the apps catalogue, you can check there before you make any purchases.
<rachelg> astraljava: purchase? Oh right, purchase. It looks like I can run, but not install, Illustrator...
<astraljava> It's not perfect, but works for some cases.
<rachelg> aww. I guess emulating Windows wouldn't exactly be fast, either.
<astraljava> Emulating Windows. Where did that come from?
<DudeSpud> wine
<astraljava> But that's not emulating.
<Unit193> Wine == WINE Is Not an Emulator.
<rachelg> I meant actually emulating this time... with VirtualBox etc
<rachelg> but that wouldn't be fas.t
<DudeSpud> wnay it wouldnt
<astraljava> That'd be virtualization, not emulation. :) And the guest OSs usually aren't that much slower.
<rachelg> much? But it IS windows.
<rachelg> ...and then using Linux wouldn't really be worth the fast.
<rachelg> feels bad man
<astraljava> I'm sorry, I don't follow.
<rachelg> well, the whole purpose behind linux vs mac was saying it could run the processor-intensive programs too :p
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-23
<deepspeed_> Guys, what are the good music recording/production channels on this server?
<astraljava> #opensourcemusicians
<deepspeed_> cool.
<deepspeed_> thaks
<deepspeed_> .. thanks.
<deepspeed_> Does anyone else run enlightenment on their recording pc?
<deepspeed_> It seems to want to bug out on me with a lot of programs.
<deepspeed_> I have enlightenment on a lucid base, and I can't get rackarrack or jackrack to work, and several other music related programs.
<deepspeed_> Jack ardour seem fine, and record great, but the less popular programs are iffy.
<_raven> 9 hours webcam recording using vlc is broken. ffmpeg, mencoder,avidemux and vlc cannot open it. how to repair this avi?
<T61_problems> Hey there, GridCube
<T61_problems> Hello everyone, does anyone here have any knowledge on internal microphone for the Lenovo T61?
<len-dt> T61_problems, in bug #1004819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1004819 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo SL410, Intel 82801I, Mic, Internal] Mic doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004819
<len-dt> There are two problems mentioned. The first which I have seen before, is to unlink the two channels and have one full and the other zip.
<len-dt> The other you have to read to see if it makes sense.
<T61_problems> "unlink the two channels" ?
<T61_problems> how do I do that, len-dt?
<len-dt> With alsa mixer
<T61_problems> ok, I opened alsamixer in terminal
<len-dt> Hit F4 to go to capture
<T61_problems> there
<T61_problems> Internal Mic has 2 spaces, both are blank.  No columns
<len-dt> It may be the second problem then.
<T61_problems> I have columns for Mic Boost, Capture, Capture 1 Dock Mic Boost, Internal Mic Boost
<T61_problems> but Input Source and Input Source 1 are completely blank
<len-dt> try capture
<T61_problems> what about capture?
<T61_problems> the columns are full.
<T61_problems> up to the red
<T61_problems> ...everything is maxed out.
<len-dt> Ya, I am trying to figure out how to unlink left and right using alsa mixer
<T61_problems> it is funny, because the audio on the laptop is otherwise quite alright
<T61_problems> and, if I use the windows partition, the mic works fine.
<len-dt> Ya, the windows driver knows the device.
<T61_problems> yep.  But it also tells us that the thing isn't broken
<T61_problems> I keep the partition around.  It can be useful, at times.  But the xubuntu interface is 10000x better.
<len-dt> T61_problems, from the menu try starting "mixer" in multimedia or media playback
 * len-dt should ask what distro is being used
<T61_problems> xubuntu 12.04
<len-dt> ok it will be in media playback
<T61_problems> and "Mixer" option does not exist.
<T61_problems> I opened ALSAmixer in the terminal
<len-dt> I don't know how to unlink chanels in that mixer ... I should but don't
<T61_problems> what mixer do I need?
<len-dt> It should be there menu-> mediaplayback->mixer
<len-dt> or menu->Audio Production->mixers->mixer
<T61_problems> none of those options exist :D
<len-dt> Sorry you said xubuntu, I was thinking ubuntustudio... My fault.
<T61_problems> ya, its ok
<len-dt> Do they have the little speaker icon in the tray?
<len-dt> It should have sound settings at the bottom when clicked.
<T61_problems> No, no, no
<T61_problems> lol
<len-dt> In your mutimedia sub menu is there any kind of control?
<len-dt> I haven't tried xubuntu for a bit... I don't remember what is there.
<T61_problems> I think that I've already been where you are headed.
<T61_problems> the issue might have to do with configuration files.
<T61_problems> there is an app called Pulseaudio, and a control interface called Pavucontrol
<T61_problems> the mixer is ALSAmixer
<len-dt> Ya, that one lets you split things
<T61_problems> the issue with Pavucontrol is that it wasn't recognizing any devices.
<len-dt> Yikes!
<len-dt> The xubuntu guys had nothing to say? There are a few of them that do lots of audio
<T61_problems> who?
<T61_problems> I've investigated this issue online, and there really isn't anything out there
<len-dt> Try astraljava  maybe. He would know who else.
<len-dt> Ya, sometimes things are like that. I had fun with my internal mic on my net book.
<len-dt> It had both the one chanel only problem as well as only working at 48k.
<T61_problems> ok, thanks
<len-dt> I had to set pulse default to 48000 in stead of 44100
<len-dt> Sorry I couldn't help more
<T61_problems> no, its ok
<astraljava> T61_problems: Sorry, I only tweak things in pavucontrol and alsamixer, if they won't work for you, then I cannot be of further assistance either.
<T61_problems> thank you for the effort!
<T61_problems> and, thanks astraljava!
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-24
<TeSp> есть здесь русскоговорящие?
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tristanStrange> hey all. any one got any experience getting SuperCollider running properly on Ubuntu Studio?
<tristanStrange> have the packages been compiled with out qt support? or do I need to add something else to my system to get this?
<studio-user098> test.. someone can read me? having first experiences with irc now
<astraljava> Test succeeded. You may proceed to chatting now. Sun Jun 24 22:42:04 EEST 2012
<studio-user098> thank you
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-17
<BobbySteed> I can't give any other window the focus so as to type into it
<OvenWerks> does c/a/F1 work?
<BobbySteed> yes c-a-F1 works (or was it F2)
<BobbySteed> Which window manager was it I should have, xfwm?
<BobbySteed> I guess I'll re-install Studio from scratch
<prompt32> how can re-appear the original App-menu ? i use ustudio 12.04/xfce ...
<prompt32> ?
<OvenWerks> prompt32: Not sure what you mean.
<OvenWerks> Which original app menu?
<prompt32> the start menu, in the desktop, maybe i install something, and i make it very 'default'
<prompt32> all mm progs in one menu ...
<prompt32> In gnome, in ~/.config dir you delete a file named menu, and things returns to its default
<prompt32> is there something like this in xfce ?
<OvenWerks> Are you running a ubuntustudio install? or another install with ubuntustudio metas on top
<OvenWerks> Are you logged into the ubuntustudio session or the xfce session?
<prompt32> Normal install
<prompt32> ?
<OvenWerks> On the login screen, the is a place you can login to just an xfce session.
<prompt32> i did both. Is any chance to happen in one of theese ?
<OvenWerks> The ubuntustudio session has the special menu.
<OvenWerks> the xfce session will not
<prompt32> i go to log in in ustudio, i'm in another dist now,
<OvenWerks> ok
<prompt32> before i go, other differences ?
<prompt32> OvenWerks, i send u from within 'us', i hope you right. thanks !
<OvenWerks> I am not sure of other differences.. shouldn't be. That and the backdrop
<OvenWerks> The way the menus work will change in future. They will show in both sessions
<prompt32> OvenWerks, thanks, that was the issue !
<OvenWerks> prompt32: glad to hear it. I am off to pick up my son from school, bye
<merejo> Wish I can solved the Jack wont start crises on this computer
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-18
<zequence> merejo: which jack do you have installed? jackd1 or jackd2?
<zequence> try: sudo apt-get install jackd2
<zequence> merejo: What kind of audio card, btw?
<merejo> Jackd1 and the card is tascam 428
<zequence> if you have pulseaudio running, using that same card, then jack1 won't start
<zequence> it doesn't know how to grab the card from pulseaudio
<zequence> that code is only present in jackd2
<zequence> (as well as pulseaudio)
<merejo> sorry ... yes it is
<zequence> jackd2 will have no problem, so I really recommend to install that instead
<zequence> or, if you really want, start jackd1 with the the command:
<merejo> Thanks so much.Will get it now!
<zequence> pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa
<zequence> or rather..
<zequence> pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa -d hw:<yourcardId>
<vlt> Hello :-)
<acerimmer> vlt, greetings
<vlt> \o
<vlt> I’m trying to find a (lightweight) audio player that can playback audio files with customisable crossfades. On key press I want the next track to immediately fade in, for example, 150 ms while the currently running fades out in 750 ms. I’d prefer something that runs on CLI. Any idea?
<vlt> I used mocp before and now discovered cmus  but can’t find any crossfade settings.
<jarnos> How do you make a usb installer of the DVD iso?
<smartboyhw> jarnos, use Unetbootin.
<jarnos> smartboyhw, ok
<cub> or the Startup Disk Creator
<cub> though both usually gives me trouble
<smartboyhw> The Startup Disk Creator is the most troublesome and has been buggy for ages:P
<cub> Lately I've been using this method: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html
<cub> successful every time (so far)
<smartboyhw> cub, use dd :P
<jarnos> smartboyhw, do you mean simply copying the iso by dd gives working usb installer?
<smartboyhw> jarnos, it should.
<jarnos> smartboyhw, then I don't understand why open source community has so much trouble creating buggy free software for that purpose.
<smartboyhw> jarnos, actually, the startup disk creator is done by Canonical:P
<acerimmer> jarnos, how many windows user know the DD command?
<smartboyhw> acerimmer, jarnos dd only works in Linux:P
<jarnos> smartboyhw, so the command would be "dd if=the.iso of=/media/mountpointoftheusb", right?
<smartboyhw> jarnos, sure.
<jarnos> smartboyhw, so no need to have the device as of and unmounted?
<smartboyhw> ?
<jarnos> smartboyhw, like "dd if=the.iso of=/dev/sdb1" /dev/sdb1 not mounted?
<smartboyhw> jarnos, no I think.
<jarnos> smartboyhw, I just don't want to end up with a usb stick that has one giant .iso file ;)
<smartboyhw> jarnos, it wouldn't...
<jarnos> smartboyhw, dd complained that the of was a directory.
<smartboyhw> jarnos, probably /dev/sdb1/
<smartboyhw> Wait...
<smartboyhw> jarnos, how come?
<jarnos> smartboyhw, already dd:ing sudo dd..
<jarnos> smartboyhw, ?
<smartboyhw> jarnos, try /dev/sdb (only)
<smartboyhw> sudo dd if=the.iso of=/dev/sdb
<jarnos> smartboyhw, hmm, I have to stop the current dd command first.
<smartboyhw> jarnos, yep. Clear disk, then re-install.
<cub> hmm US 13.04 require 8.6 GB free space to be able to install?
<smartboyhw> cub, yes.
<cub> really??
<smartboyhw> cub, yes...
<cub> *sigh*
<smartboyhw> cub, not enough disk space?
<cub> the latest update upgrade broke my 12.04 VM
<cub> so I figured I could just replace it with 13.04
<cub> but the VM drive is 8 GB
<cub> #fail
<smartboyhw> cub, um we never recommended upgrades:P
<cub> not a upgrade, new installation
<cub> instead of reinstalling 12.04
<jarnos> smartboyhw, there seems to be ok files in the stick, but I will delete the files by file manager and retry.
<smartboyhw> jarnos, great:)
<jarnos> smartboyhw, I could not remove; the file system is read-only
<smartboyhw> jarnos, use gparted or something....
<smartboyhw> Clear partition.
<smartboyhw> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jarnos> smartboyhw, but should I create a fat32 partition on the usb stick using gparted?
<smartboyhw> jarnos, sure.
<jarnos> smartboyhw, I added bs and oflag options like here: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/744
<smartboyhw> jarnos, OK.
<jarnos> smartboyhw, and I ran sync command afterwards, not sure, if necessary
<smartboyhw> ?
 * smartboyhw never ran sync:P
<jarnos> !sync
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<jarnos> no
<jarnos> smartboyhw, sync command flushes file system buffers so I can safely remove the usb stick after that.
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> jarnos, well then fine:)
<jarnos> smartboyhw, but maybe oflag=direct means it uses no buffers at all.
<smartboyhw> grrrrr...
<jarnos> smartboyhw, strange that gparted shows there is no partition in the device after that: "unallocated". But mount shows it is of type iso9660
<smartboyhw> jarnos, hmm
<jarnos> smartboyhw, so the fat32 partition was not necessary, I suppose.
<benni> hi
<Matze_> hallo
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-20
<nimbiotics> I am using Ubuntu Studio 13.04; How do I install the Startup Application Manager?? TIA!
<SunStar> that is no longer compatible with ubuntu after 11.10. use GRUB Customizer instead: https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<nimbiotics> SunStar; I mean the applications I want to run after login in, say for example, firefox. Please forgive me if I'm mistaken, but I don't think that is what GRUB is meant for
<SunStar> You can use Session and Startup Manager in launcher -> settings -> settings manager. if you dont have that installed, you need these pakages:  gnome-session, gnome-settings-daemon, gnome-session-properties, gnome-session-quit, x-session-manager
<nimbiotics> SunStar; Thanks a lot!
<nimbiotics> SunStar; Everything is alrady there, I just did not know it had been moved, long time not using ubuntu & 1st time with ubuntu studio, one more time .THANKS!
<SunStar> enjoy
<ShapeShifter499> los
<ShapeShifter499> opps wrong chan sorry
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-21
<GNUdru> I've got a problem I don't know how to solve with my Ubuntu Studio 12.04.02 that just occurred in the past few hours.  When I go to do my normal upgrade i get the following message: see http://pastebin.com/btJGJzEP
<GNUdru> when i went into the file /var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 5900 package 'libswscale-extra-2 i see....
<GNUdru> Depends: libavutil-extra-51 (>= 4:0.8.6ubuntu0.12.04.19, libavutil-extra-51 (<< 4:0.8.6ubuntu0.12.04.1-99), libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6~)
<GNUdru> the error said: `Depends' field, reference to `libavutil-extra-51': version contains ` '
<GNUdru> i don't understand what it's trying to say to me or how to fix it.
<GNUdru> I tried to remove completely libswscale-extra-2 with synaptic but it just keeps giving this same error message.  I don't know how to work around it, so i'm stuck.
<GNUdru> if you post a response i will get it, even though i'm leaving the keyboard for an extended time.  Thank you for any help you can offer.
<stochastic> GNUdru, I would personally not worry too much about it.  Just know that currently dpkg sees this library as broken.  You could report the error on launchpad and hope that whatever change brought about the error will be corrected in the near future, or you could chat with the people in #ubuntustudio-devel about it as the library in question is a video scaling library that I assume is an Ubuntu Studio specific library.  Really,
<stochastic>  these issues do tend to happen from update to update, and they are important to report though launchpad.  All likelyhood is that it's a library that's growing obsolete and needs updating upstream in the development chain.
<GNUdrus> thank you stochastic.  I'd like to take the sanguine approach, but i can't install or remove anything until this is fixed.  I'll check in with ubuntustudio-devel though.  Thank you.
<GNUdru> Any other input from others?
<GNUdru> again i'll be able to get your response even though I'm aftk for awhile.
<antto> how can i "watch" the stuff that is logged in "dmesg" ?
<antto> oh, figured it
<volta> dmesg | grep -i "what-you'd-like-to-watch-here"
<volta> without quotation
<antto> i did tail -f ....kern.log
<Habits> Hello  I hope some one is kind enough to point me in the right rirection. I am tring to get my Edirol FA-66 working but i dont have a clue where to start ?
<contrapunctus> Habits - Rule #1 - It works better if you plug it in ;)
<contrapunctus> Jokes apart, someone here should be less clueless than me, and do try #opensourcemusicians and the linuxmusicians.com forums as well.
<Habits> haha Are you sure??
<Habits> :P
<Habits> okay I'm having a play
<Habits> thanks btw I'll check out those forums
<contrapunctus> Habits - Oh, sorry. Was in another channel. Did it work out?
<Habits> nothing yet mate might be my laptop as it reconises the FA-66 etc going to intall ubuntu onto another pc and see if i get the same problems
<GNUdru> I  reinstalled U.S. 12.04.2 since couldn't solve the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libav-extra/+bug/1193394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1193394 in libav-extra (Ubuntu) "Upgrade of package failed in Ubuntu Studio 12.04.02" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> Habits: i would just plug it in with a live CD and see how it goes
<holstein> the ffado site says full support
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/12
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-22
<gartral> morning all, i'm in a bind, I had to nuke my ~/.pulse directory and now none of my sound systems can load up, any advice?
<contrapunctus-i> ^Whatever on earth required you to do that? o.O
<gartral> it was a suggestion from a forum to get pulse and jack playing nicely with each-other
<gartral> but since doing so, my system has reverted back to alsa as it's sound server, and I really want pulse back
<gartral> contrapunctus-i: this is what happens when attempting to start pulse http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789151/
<contrapunctus-i> gartral  - He isn't online atm and I'm sure others could help too, but try looking for falktx on #opensourcemusicians. He's generally more knowledgeable about this stuff.
<contrapunctus-i> Strange.
<contrapunctus-i> Was JACK running when you tried running pulse?
<gartral> contrapunctus-i: no, it spits a different error then, one moment
<gartral> contrapunctus-i: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5789161/
<contrapunctus-i> I assume you have the PA-JACK plugin installed? o.O
<gartral> yes
<contrapunctus-i> Well, I'm afraid anything I'd suggest wouldn't be likely to work, I'm not too experienced with JACK fixing. Do try #opensourcemusicians though. Failing which, the linuxmusicians.com forums.
<contrapunctus-i> Sorry I'm not much help :\
<contrapunctus-i> gartral - Are you using qjackctl or Cadence? o.O
<gartral> nope, and I've never heard of cadence before
<gartral> well I found Part of the issue!
<gartral> the default user isn't in the audi group at creation
<contrapunctus-i> It's worth trying. Manages jack, alsa-jack, alsa midi-jack midi, and pulse audio-jack bridges effortlessly.
<contrapunctus-i> Oh. lol
<gartral> contrapunctus-i: doesn't appear to be in the repos
<contrapunctus-i> Strange, for this to be an issue on a ubuntu studio system :\
<gartral> 13.04 fresh install, happened while setting up and testing
<contrapunctus-i> gartral - http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Downloads
<gartral> contrapunctus-i: how many computers do you use in your studio?
<contrapunctus-i> Just one laptop, and it's more of a bedroom atm :))
<gartral> lol, well if you ever have a multi-system setup, take a look into synergy (www.synergy-foss.org)
<contrapunctus-i> O.o
<gartral> it allows you to use one keyboard and mouse to command multiple systems, and it works really fluidly
<contrapunctus-i> Wow, not bad. :D If I ever use a non-Linux system with netjack, to act as a sampler (because Linux doesn't support Kontakt and VSL...yet)...I'll certainly use it :) Thanks ^^
<gartral> yep, I have a laptop o my desk next to my monitor, basically my notebook is now an "Autonomous second display"
<contrapunctus-i> Nice :)
<OvenWerks> gartral: that second message when pulse sets up the pa-jack bridge is pretty normal and generally pulse still runs and bridges
<OvenWerks> gartral: are you trying to load module-jack-source manually? I would expect the first error if jackdbus was not running at the time
<OvenWerks> The module you want loaded in pulse is module-jackdbus-detect
<OvenWerks> qjackctl should not be a problem
<OvenWerks> installing yet another jack controler will probably not help
<raven_> hi
<raven_> my rme digi9652 is locked by anything on every startup - how to unlock it to use it with jack
<cfhowlett> raven_, greetings
<islandmonkey> Hello, I was doing some (failed) MIDI recording earlier through JACK. Unfortunately, it now seems that Ubuntu only wants to run audio through JACK, as playing an audio file through Audacity with ALSA being used results in silence. How can I get Ubuntu back to using ALSA for audio?
<raven_> islandmonkey, did you reboot already? perhaps jack hang up and locked alsa
<islandmonkey> I'll try rebooting again. See everyone in a mo.
<islandmonkey> Well a reboot means audio can work through ALSA now. Good
<islandmonkey> Also, forgot to ask one other question - why are all my MIDI recordings in Qtractor silent?
<raven_> perhaps lost routing?
<islandmonkey> Hmm, routing seems fine
<islandmonkey> These midi files are suspiciously low in size as well
<jeevanus> hi
<jeevanus> can some one help for connecting my USB Modem?
<islandmonkey> jeevanus: Sounds like a generic Ubuntu question. Please head to #ubuntu
<jeevanus> no answer from them
<islandmonkey> Well this is the wrong place to answer such question. Perhaps consider adding more detail to your question, for example, the name of the modem, the version of Ubuntu you're running etc. and people might be more inclined to answer it.
<paddy> hello
<holstein> o/
<paddy> is ubuntu studio 12.04 completely identical to ubuntu 12.04 just with additional packages and an optimized kernel?
<holstein> its not identical in any way
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> there are different out of the box defaults and applications installed.. and configurations (though not many) for audio production
<paddy> mhh ...
<antto> can ubuntustudio be used to burn a CD?
<OvenWerks> antto: yes
<OvenWerks> what kind exactly do you want to do?
<antto> i have a CD writer, gotta plug it to this computer first tho
<antto> i want to burn a linux live .iso on it
<antto> ehm, on a CD
<OvenWerks> is the iso smaller than 700mb?
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio will not fit on a CD
<SonikkuAmerica> The Ubuntu Studio image is >2 GB
<antto> yeah, it's ~570MB
<antto> no, it's some other linux
<SonikkuAmerica> antto: Which one?
<antto> i need to use avrdude on my ancient machine, because it has a 25-pin printer port which i need to use
<OvenWerks> ok brasero should work fine then
<antto> SonikkuAmerica: http://www.das-labor.org/wiki/AVR-Live-CD/en
<antto> this one
<OvenWerks> but do not use context to open it :) there is a bug with that
<SonikkuAmerica> antto: Oh
<OvenWerks> open brasero from the menu
<antto> not yet, i gotta get my cd-writer, shut this machine down, set it up, boot
<antto> brb
<antto> okay, do ineed to touch any settings?
<antto> selected my iso, it detected the cd-writer and empty cd
<antto> max speed?
<antto> doh, there's no other option.. burning
<antto> i'll stand back, don't wanna get burned ;P~
<Guest73575> hi could anyone help ...im looking to extend my desktop but will only mirror :$ any help would be grand
<gartral> OvenWerks: it would appear as though my not having a ~/.pulse folder is causing the issue >.<
<holstein> gartral: you should be able to blow all of that out, and let it all respawn
<holstein> what i usually do is, make a new user.. make sure it is in the audio group and whatever else is necessary (sudo) or whatever, and test
<holstein> then, if all is well, i either migrate to that user, or remove *everything* from the first user /home and let it respawn
<holstein> i test again, and put whatever configs i feel i need back in place, which is usually just a few things anyways
<holstein> i never delete anything til im sure i dont need it anymore
<gartral> holstein: well due to a drive driver issue, what I intended to be a cp ~/.pulse ~/.oldpulse somehow nuked the dir, last time I buy an OCZ SSD
<holstein> still, everything in the /home should respawn to default if you A. remove them, or B. create a new user
<gartral> well it hasn't respawned
<holstein> gartral: then, it either wasnt there in the first place, or something else (as i suggested) needs to be removed as well to trigger the recreation
<holstein> you can also create a new user (as i suggested) and test, and borrow the one from there
<guest-17IfP2> hello
<guest-17IfP2> Im new with ubuntu studio...
<guest-17IfP2> I have problems logging in again to my normal session...
<guest-17IfP2> the login screen is looping... my password is correct everything seems to work fine but login screen keeps showing...
<holstein> gartral: you likely messed something up in the home config
<holstein> what would i do? login via tty to make sure the password is working for the user in question
<guest-17IfP2> probably... I was using Chromium and pc crashed horribly...
<holstein> then, i woul dmake a new user via tty and test login to that user
<holstein> then, (assuming that new user is "fine") i would remove things from the user in question /home
<guest-17IfP2> yes, the password is working fine..
<holstein> gartral: OK
<guest-17IfP2> OK
<holstein> gartral: sorry
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: ^^
<guest-17IfP2> can I do that from Guestuser?
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: if you want to try it, try it.. i suggested something different
<holstein> if you want to know for certain, follow my suggestion
<guest-17IfP2> since Im new with ubuntu, how can I do that?
<holstein> then, you can login as the main user, and test again.. if all is well, you can put back what you need/want systematically, while testing, carefully
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: its as simple as making a new user
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: and removing files in a file manager, if you want
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: what exactly are you having isues with?
<guest-17IfP2> logging to my current user...
<guest-17IfP2> login screen is looping
<OvenWerks> control/alt/F1 normally gets a text login.
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: ?
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: and, when you removed the /home contents?
<guest-17IfP2> I didnt remove contents... pc crashed baddly
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: ok
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: what do you need help with?
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: what i suggest goes like this.. in this order as well
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: test the password in TTY, to make certain the password is correct
<guest-17IfP2> Ok....
<holstein> creat a new user, via TTY, and login as that user
<guest-17IfP2> ok, password is correct...
<holstein> if you can login as that new user, then, remove the stuff in the /home directory of the "bad" user
<guest-17IfP2> how do I do that??? create a new user?? sorry for that...
<holstein> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<guest-17IfP2> ok..
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: remove stuff = remove all the hidden files.. the .config and .whatever files
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: if you can login as the new user without issue, then the problem is in the user config
<guest-17IfP2>  it sounds too complicated for me... i have almost 0 experience with it...
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: which?
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: you have but to clearly say "i need help with whatever"
<guest-17IfP2> yes
<holstein> yes, what?
<holstein> you need help with creating the user?
<holstein> sudo adduser
<guest-17IfP2> thanks... Im on the way... the new user is already created... ufff....!
<guest-17IfP2> but I dont understand how I will recover files from the other user...
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: you will not delete anything..
<holstein> also, we are not recoering anything
<holstein> we are troubleshooting still
<guest-17IfP2> How can I leave to test if is working without leaving the chat???
<guest-17IfP2> ok...
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: ?
<holstein> you leave the chat
<holstein> you come back if you want
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: you take notes of *exatly* the steps
<guest-17IfP2> yes I willl.... im excited...
<holstein> you move all the hidde files out of the "bad" user account
<holstein> you can move them from tty as well.. if you want to search
<guest-17IfP2> can you give me commands for tty?
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: for what?
<guest-17IfP2> the steps...
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: for what?
<guest-17IfP2> to move the hidden files...
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: if you are new, you can go in from a live CD, and move them.. click and drag.. that would be easiest
<guest-17IfP2> no way... I tried to acces new user and is not working... also login screen looping....
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: no way?
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: what do you mean by "no way"?
<guest-17IfP2> Im frustrated...
<holstein> how is the new user access not wrking?
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: maybe come back when you are not frustrated
<guest-17IfP2> come on..!
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: ?
<guest-17IfP2> sorry...
<holstein> !volunteers | guest-17IfP2
<ubottu> guest-17IfP2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<holstein> also, keep in mind, you should have your data backed up regardless
<holstein> you can go in and move your data over to a backup with a live CD and reinstall the OS in just a few minutes
<guest-17IfP2> yes, but i have no idea how to get to this user desktop files...
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: they are in the /home/username
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: that is something else you should know..
<guest-17IfP2> im really a null in ubuntu... im sorry... but Im doing my best...
<guest-17IfP2> can you give me an example line or some link to a documentation on how to copy files from one location to another???
<holstein> sure
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: load a live CD.. pen a filemanager.. click and drag
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: mv /path/to/file /path/to/where/you/want/to/move the file
<holstein> !info mv
<ubottu> Package mv does not exist in raring
<holstein> anyways.. keep it simple
<holstein> use a live CD
<guest-17IfP2> a live CD, you mean a CD from where I can reboot ubuntu studio and see the files???
<holstein> guest-17IfP2: the live CD you used to install ubuntustudio.. that is a live CD
<holstein> boot it live.. dont install just boot live
<holstein> all the ubuntu versions have live CD
<holstein> i have lubuntu and other light live CD's for purposes of repairing and moveing files
<holstein> moving*
<guest-17IfP2> ok.. I[ll do that now...
<guest-17IfP2> ill be back...
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-23
<OvenWerks> holstein: I have put up with just a bit of a buzz on my G on the first few frets for years. I'm playing with some new people who want to tune down a semi.
<OvenWerks> Buzz got so bad the G was not usable. 15 minutes to fix... wish I had done it long ago
<OvenWerks> RICs have two trusrods... Ya fun.
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. In ubuntu studio 13.04, how do I upgrade blender to 2.67b so it replaces 2.66bin the menu??
<Aelfric> Hello @ all
<Noskcaj>  is there a "powered by studio" sticker?
<OvenWerks> Noskcaj: not yet. There is something in the works though.
<Noskcaj> i need one of every flavour for my case mod.
<OvenWerks> The guy doing it is not on right now so I can't ask.
<OvenWerks> zequence: do you know about collectables like stickers?
<jarnos> Is there a remarkable performance gain of separate /tmp partition?  How big is enough? Does it make sense to put /tmp as a RAM drive and it yes, how would you do that?
<jarnos> ^if not it
<studio-user255> hi
<studio-user255> Has anyone verified that Second Life will run on UbuntuStudio 13.04 64
<studio-user255> I manged to get it to launch to the log on screen- didn't go beyond that yet -- during the live install. It would not even do that on the Ubuntu 13.04 or Zorin 13.04 with the amd drivers in place.
<studio-user255> well I guess i'll know in a minute
<studio-user255> ttfn
<islandmonkey> Since people might know better in here, can anyone help me with compiling wineasio? Keep getting an error: http://pastebin.com/xkNEjsND
<umit> hi
<umit> my web videos play fast
<umit> i use firefox
<smartboyhw> umit, play fast?:O
 * smartboyhw has heard slow but not fast.
<umit> yes videos plays fast and no sound
<smartboyhw> umit, no sound?
<smartboyhw> umit, which release?
<umit> xubuntustudio last version
<smartboyhw> umit, we are Ubuntu Studio not Xubuntu Studio:P (We do use Xfce but um...) So 13.04 right?
<umit> correct (:
<smartboyhw> umit, try http://askubuntu.com/questions/132577/no-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04 ?
<umit> is my correct audio drivwer iü
<smartboyhw> I mean, it's 12.04 but.
<umit> is my correct audio driver installed? isee a hdmi driver
<smartboyhw> umit, try the solutions in that page first.
<umit> it work 2 months good but in last week i have this problem
<smartboyhw> umit, uh?
<smartboyhw> Probably some weird driver...
<umit> where can i find this step,? "System Settings → Sound → Output tab → Connector → Analog Output"
<umit> how can i go ?
<umit> thank you is works
<umit> i close the hdmi output
<umit> and is works normal speed with sound
<nimbiotics> Hello all. While trying to install latest nvidia drivers (this has alos happened before though) I get asked to ""please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Studio 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release i386 (20130424)' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter"" I insert the cd I used for installation purposes and press enter, only to have the same requested again and again. How can I fix this?? TIA!!
<artzra> hi
<artzra> what's editor choose for midi and audio rec ??
<artzra> is there another solution to day to use jackd ardour ??
<artzra> another package ?
<holstein> OvenWerks: nice!
<holstein> yeah, i took my axe to a tech.. and she made it play great
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-16
<Waykool99> about to install ubuntu studio v14.04 LTS 64 bit along side v10.04 LTS (aware that supports done). but noticed, it refused to get the mp3 files on 1st run of Totem Movie Player and readdvdcss4 (not sure about spelling). if i reinstall 10.04 first, then install 14.04 on separate partition, does 14.04 offer 10.04 the files it can't get anymore?
<Waykool99> i stand corrected. it's "libdvdread4".
<benny__> hello
<kostex> hello all! Today I was in a hurry to set up an ubuntustudio system and deselected all "installation options", but with the main sections checkmarks unchecked, there were still checkmarks inside the sections.. does that make sense?
<kostex> after deselecting them manually, after installation completion there were still packages installed I didn't 'ask' for..
<kostex> is this a known thing?
<zequence> kostex: Yes, it's not perfect, but at least saves some space in the menu
<zequence> Not time, so much, because it installs everything first, then removes stuff, so it may even take longer to install, when not installing everything
<zequence> We're working on a CD size ISO, and a new installer plugin to handle that better
<kostex> thanks for the info! I'm not complaining! just noticed it and was wondering if I was the only idiot to uncheck stuff there..
<MaynardWaters> MaynardWaters> hey I'm running ubuntu
<MaynardWaters> 15:03 < MaynardWaters> and I've added a few of the studio extras
<MaynardWaters> 15:03 < MaynardWaters> I have this weird thing happen when I try to play movies
<MaynardWaters> 15:03 < MaynardWaters> it gives me sound, but not the full sound of the movie
<MaynardWaters> 15:04 < MaynardWaters> its as if maybe I'm only getting 2 of 5.1 channels or
<holstein> maybe the device isnt supporting 5.1 in linux..
<MaynardWaters>                        something similar
<MaynardWaters> 15:04 < MaynardWaters> when i stream the exact same movie file across my
<MaynardWaters>                        network and play it on a laptop, it sounds fine
<MaynardWaters> 15:04 < MaynardWaters> any suggestions on what could be wrong?
<holstein> i usually ask for just stereo from the source
<holstein> if you have 5.1 source, then you need to confirm you are getting 5.1 support for the device
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> keep in mind, this will not be directly related to ubuntustudio, so you can look in the larger ubuntu community if you like or xubuntu
<MaynardWaters> holstein: I know in some instances I've gotten 5.1
<holstein> MaynardWaters: ok
<holstein> MaynardWaters: are you specifically, in this particular instance, right now, getting 5.1?
<holstein> if not, then you will not get a 5.1 file to play..
<holstein> you are not promised 5.1, or any linux support for that matter from the manufacturer..
<MaynardWaters> holstein: what seems REALLY weird is that i know I have some stereo files which seem to give me a simliar problem
<holstein> MaynardWaters: im not sure i see any problem
<holstein> what would i do ?test with a known good audio file in vlc
<holstein> i would be running pavucontrol and alsamixer
<MaynardWaters> holstein: so I know I have a number of good files which I have tested
<MaynardWaters> i do check alsamixer on a regular basis
<MaynardWaters> i'm not so familiar with pavucontrol
<holstein> MaynardWaters: then elaborate as to what the "issue" is
<holstein> play the file locally
<MaynardWaters> when I play the files locally I am clearly missing some part of the audio
<holstein> ok
<MaynardWaters> I hear things that I suspect are background sounds
<holstein> som part?
<MaynardWaters> yes like all of the vocals
<holstein> what sounds?
<MaynardWaters> but somehow I get some of the background music
<MaynardWaters> and I've been missing sound effects too
<holstein> MaynardWaters: missing sound effects?
<holstein> should be any
<MaynardWaters> crash bang water running
<holstein> you should play a known good file, simply.. dont add effects
<MaynardWaters> yet I hear an orchestra or some other ambient sound track parts
<MaynardWaters> no no no, I'm not adding any effects
<holstein> i would simply look for and apply upgrades
<MaynardWaters> I am saying that for some reason vlc and other players including xbmc are not outputting the full sound of most of my movies
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> reboot, and test
<MaynardWaters> 13.04 LTS up today
<holstein> MaynardWaters: im saying *dont* test with a movie
<holstein> 13.04 is not supported
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<holstein> you want 14.04
<MaynardWaters> sry i meant 12.04 LTS
<holstein> regardless.. dont open a movie.. just play a known good audio file, simply, in vlc
<MaynardWaters> my audio files work fine
<holstein> MaynardWaters: you should be using 14.04 now
<holstein> MaynardWaters: then whats the issue? just with video in a movie? all movies? where did you get them?
<MaynardWaters> 12.04 is still supported for some amount of time, I believe
<holstein> MaynardWaters: im not saying its not supported friend
<holstein> im saying, you *should* be using 14.04.. its currently getting the most attention and 12.04 support *is* ending for the desktop soon
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<MaynardWaters> yes so music works, it is some subset of my movie collection, and I know they whole sound track is there since I can play it on a different device and hear everything
<holstein> MaynardWaters: what "subset" ? where did you get them? what codecs are you using to play them?
<MaynardWaters> understood. but it is difficult to upgrade
<MaynardWaters> I have been unable to identify anything consistent with all of the files that are -kinda messed up
<holstein> MaynardWaters: where did you get them?
<MaynardWaters> I've collected them over the years trading with people
<holstein> maybe they are corrupt.. or you dont have linux support in place to play them
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i would purchase a good copy from the creators of the content, and see if it works
<MaynardWaters> I wouldn't expect them to play on another device if the files were corrupt
<holstein> MaynardWaters: why>
<holstein> MaynardWaters: they are not the same codecs in use, regardless.
<MaynardWaters> because the same source file is both situatoins
<MaynardWaters> but yea, I can believe I am not using the same codecs on both machines
<holstein> MaynardWaters: anyways.. you could simply fire up a 14.04 live CD or *any* live CD and remove your installed OS from the equation
<holstein> you can try the guest user, and another user to remove your user config from the equation
<MaynardWaters> holstein: that is essencially what I have done by streaming the files via an ssh server connect
<holstein> you can try other players.. but, i usually just use vlc to test.
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i read it as different
<MaynardWaters> yea, I've tried other players and interestingly vlc fails in some instances when omms (hadn't heard of that player before) works
<holstein> MaynardWaters: so, you play the file locally in vlc? its "broken". you put it on another machine, and connect from machine A and play it via ssh in vlc? and its fine?
<MaynardWaters> correct
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i would be testing hardware at that point
<holstein> that still has the installed OS in the equation.. and you are saying its an intermittened issue?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: im leaving.. so you can try the main ubuntu channel.. but, it will be challenging, since you basically have pirated content
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-17
<joey_> hi
<joey_> does anyone here work on ubuntu studio ?
<joey_> help
<joey_> how do i stop ubuntu from showing errors on startup
<joey_> its annoying
<joey_> sooo annoying
<joey_> is there a log i have to read ?
<joey_> something ?
<holstein> joey_: why?
<holstein> joey_: you are likely seeing messages.. not errors
<holstein> joey_: there is little way to integrate into the hardware to make it hide all of those
<holstein> joey_: you can try a grub config to quiet them, but i assume you have already tried that..
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/248/how-can-i-show-or-hide-boot-messages-when-ubuntu-starts
<joey_> no
<joey_> not grub!
<joey_> xfce4
<joey_> when I login :)
<holstein> joey_: you would have but to ask a question
<holstein> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<joey_> i get like 4 of them
<joey_> bugs
<holstein> i have no idea what you are looking at.. take screenshots..
<joey_> and it ask
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<joey_> for
<joey_> oh boy ok
<joey_> hold on
<holstein> joey_: you are assuming bug..
<holstein> joey_: oh boy?
<joey_> haha
<joey_> what?
<holstein> joey_: let me help you with what our relationship is.. im a volunteer here.. and im offering volunteer help
<joey_> you know when it ask for report
<joey_> k ill restart
<holstein> joey_: please try and use patience and share any details that can help a volunteer assist you
<joey_> ok brb
<holstein> joey_: "it" doesnt ask me for a report, friend.. this is going to be quite specific to your hardware, and "messages" based on your hardware case
<joey_> lol
<holstein> joey_: ?
<joey_> I get these : http://imgur.com/oV3OIFx
<joey_> Everytime I log in
<joey_> It's in french
<joey_> god damnit
<joey_> oh only one is
<joey_> it says exactly the same thing
<holstein> !language | joey_
<ubottu> joey_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<joey_> sorry
<joey_> sigh
<joey_> My life is bad ok ?
<joey_> I'm sorry
<holstein> joey_: ?
<holstein> joey_: this is a support channel for an operating system, friend.. has nothing to do with life
<joey_> I am alone
<holstein> ok.. you dont need anyone to address your situation..
<joey_> well it's my life
<joey_> I don't ?
<joey_> It says system program problem detected
<holstein> joey_: please feel free and communicate about your life in an offtopic channel. #ubuntu-offtopic or the defocus channel
<holstein> joey_: otherwise.. what i would do about the popup messages is, start by applying upgrades..
<joey_> Done
<joey_> I am an upgrade freak
<holstein> joey_: in a terminal.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> joey_: you can run the commands i gave above, and report that you are up to date..
<holstein> joey_: then, if you have any PPA's or 3rd party unsupported sources, you'll want to consider removing them
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<joey_> I am
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<joey_> uh
<joey_> I don't trust these so no...
<joey_> the only thing would be infinality but it always worked fine
<joey_> and I installed that one myself
<holstein> joey_: "it" always worked fine?
<joey_> Never had an error from using it for months
<joey_> while...*
<holstein> from using what?
<joey_> Infinality
<holstein> did installing it cause the messages?
<joey_> nope
<joey_> It is the first thing I installed
<holstein> ok.. then, its likely its no issue then, correct?
<joey_> always is
<joey_> Yes, I would assume.
<holstein> joey_: ok.. but, do you feel its not causing the issue?
<joey_> Especially if I get 4 prompts
<holstein> ok.. what i would do next is, test as another user..
<joey_> No because it is working properly
<holstein> if i dont see those messages as the guest user, or a different user, then the issue could be in my user config
<joey_> and what would be the if else of that
<holstein> joey_: the "if else of that" ?
<joey_> haha
<holstein> joey_: ?
<joey_> I am bad at programming?
<holstein> joey_: i dont know what you are talking about. or asking me
<holstein> i dont konw what that means when you ask "whats the if else of that"...
<holstein> joey_: if you want an answer from me, you'll need to elaborate
<joey_> oh im so tired
<joey_> sorry
<joey_> just be cool man
<holstein> joey_: no need to be sorry.. just ask, friend
<holstein> joey_: i am asking that you "be cool"
<joey_> im not the brightest
<holstein> joey_: i didnt say that.. just ask, friend
<joey_> What I would like to know
<joey_> is to find the root of the problem
<holstein> joey_: you dont need to say that..
<holstein> just ask..
<joey_> Can't I read some log to see what those prompts are about ?
<holstein> joey_: do you see the messages as the guest user? or another user?
<joey_> hold on
<holstein> joey_: you can read kwhat you like, friend.. if you are reading what im writing, i suggest using the guest account and/or another user to remove your user config from the equation
<joey_> uh?
<joey_> "user config" "equation" ?
<holstein> joey_: the guest account.. from the login screen.
<joey_> ok brb then
<holstein> joey_: each user, your user on the machine and all other user accounts have a config
<holstein> the config for xfce, for the session.. *alll* the user applciations
<joey_> No I do not get the prompts as Guest
<holstein> joey_: using the guest account removes this users config from the equation.. and can help me better determine where the issue might be..
<joey_> Guest is fine
<holstein> joey_: so, what would i do? start removing the user config files.. and resetting the ones pertaining to the "Messages" you are seeing
<joey_> How
<holstein> joey_: ?
<holstein> joey_: as stated above, removing the offending user config files
<joey_> how..
<holstein> joey_: its not my system, friend.. so i would want to look and see what is "bad"
<holstein> joey_: but, you can start with ~/.config/xfce
<holstein> you dont have to delete or remove.. you can just rename, or move them out of the way for a bit.. and test..
<holstein> you can try removing the saved, or cached sessions..
<joey_> mmhh
<holstein> .cache/sessions is likely where those are..
<holstein> anyways, you konw where the issue is, at least.. the "root of the problem" so to speak..
<joey_>   yeah
<joey_> i though about sessions
<holstein> joey_: you thought about them?
<holstein> joey_: unless you tried to remove them from the equation.. thinking about them wont do anything..
<joey_> haha
<joey_> this is funny
<holstein> joey_: this?
<joey_> O_O
<holstein> joey_: you mean, my trying to volunteer support to you is humorous?
<joey_> well
<holstein> joey_: its not that funny for me
<joey_> the fact that we do not understand each other very well
<joey_> plus the idea that I am tired
<joey_> I'M SORRY OK ?
<holstein> joey_: the goal of this channel is not that.. our understanding each other is irrelevant
<holstein> joey_: you need not be sorry.. just ask for support if you need it..
<joey_> ok brb
<joey_> I still get the exact same thing (4 prompts)
<holstein> joey_: ok
<holstein> joey_: from doing what?
<joey_> from login in
<holstein> joey_: what did you do?
<joey_> log in
<holstein> joey_: ok, friend. in order to change the behavior, you'll need to remove some config files
<holstein> joey_: did you remove or rename the ones i suggested?
<joey_> yes
<joey_> I moved them in a bak folder
<joey_> I think I just found something
<joey_> to fix it
<holstein> joey_: what would i do? i would make another user.. boot in. if i see no messages.. i would go back to my user and move *all* the .config or .hidden config files.. i would test.. if no messages, i would put back the few config files that im interested in keeping..
<joey_> I am scared
<joey_> http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/08/how-to-disable-system-program-problem.html
<holstein> joey_: thats to disable the messaging system
<holstein> joey_: i suggest you address the errors as listed above.. do what you like
<joey_> yeah
<holstein> joey_: feel free and ask in #ubuntu since this is not ubuntustudio related
<joey_> i get your idea
<joey_> They were old crashed
<joey_> crashes*
<joey_> I fixed it
<joey_> With this http://askubuntu.com/questions/133385/getting-system-program-problem-detected-pops-up-regularly-after-upgrade
<joey_> I'm keeping that one as a favorite
<joey_> :D
<joey_> Thanks anyway !
<joey_> " sudo rm /var/crash/* " fixed it
<Unit193> Wonder if he knows the dumps show up in .cache/upstart/ too. :D
<holstein> well, i have a feeling joey will be back
<koki26> hola
<holstein> o/
<koki26> español?
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linguitarist> need help troubleshooting - D-Bus: Jack server could not be started
<linguitarist> Sys details
<linguitarist> Ubuntu 14.04, with ubuntu-studio packages installed, low latency kernel
<linguitarist> already added my user to the 'audio' group
<linguitarist> before I ran the low latency kernel, I could start jack but without real-time scheduling
<linguitarist> goal:  run ardour3 on my dell xps 13 multicore ultrabook
<linguitarist> suggestions?
<linguitarist> also, it looks like pulseaudio is off.  is that the default with ubuntu studio or with the -lowlatency kernel?
<holstein> linguitarist: without realtime scheduling?
<holstein> linguitarist: all that should "just happen" now.. you shouldnt need to do anything to configure "realtime scheduling"
<holstein> linguitarist: i would relax the jack settings, and undo whatever you did that seems to have broken it from starting..
<holstein> you can use "gksudo qjackctl" to *temporarily* run as root to troubleshoot any permissions issues
<holstein> linguitarist: you can run ardour3 with the generic kernel
<holstein> linguitarist: my suggestion is.. if you have an internal audio device, forget about the term "lowlatency" and "realtime"
<holstein> linguitarist: just use jack, with normal high latency..
<holstein> you dont need lowlatency to use ardour,a nd to record and overdub
<holstein> there are only 2 cases where you require lowlatency, and those are, realtime audio effects.. like wanting to playing a guitar and add software effects while playing the instrument live
<holstein> the other is live software synths.. playing a midi keyboard as a live instrument live in realtime..
<holstein> you will not be able to achieve latency settings to facilitate this likely with *any* internal, onboard, built-in audio device
<holstein> but, thats ok, since you are likely not doing either of those things and just read the term "realtime" somewhere, and assumed it was necessary, and its not
<linguitarist> ok, i found a mirrored version of the jackaudio.org site (currently down) and am getting informed on real time scheduling
<linguitarist> understand now that I don't need the special kernel
<linguitarist> thx
<linguitarist> https://web.archive.org/web/20140330103313/http://jackaudio.org/linux_rt_config
<linguitarist> fyi
<linguitarist> i fixed it all by killing jackdbus from the commandline
<linguitarist> now i can run pulse and jack again, but still can't get jack to run with real-time scheduling.  The RT light is flashing in my qjackctl display.
<linguitarist> I assume this means I need to try different jack latency parameters .. is that right?
<linguitarist> or it might be a permissions issue, because I'm using plain ubuntu, with the the ubuntu-studio packages added later
<linguitarist> I don't see a group for 'audio' or 'realtime' in /etc/security/limits.conf
<OvenWerks> linguitarist: look in limits.d
<OvenWerks> the file will have the word dissabled appended to it for no rt. rename to fix
<OvenWerks> also need your user to have audio group
<OvenWerks> the linux_lowlatency kernel is much easier to tune with.
<linguitarist> my user had the audio group, but the audio group doesn't seem to the right security limits
<linguitarist> I reconfigured it, now have to logout.  bye
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-18
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<studio-user584> ihjb
<studio-user584> siemka
<ChudSzy> PL ?
<holstein> ChudSzy: how can i help you?
<ChudSzy> hello
<cfhowlett> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-19
<delt_> heya
<j4jackj> i should probably fuck off
<Unit193> delt: Howdy.
<elecmusic> good morning if anyone is on tonight. am going to install my focusrite scarlett tonight.  I have a question if anyone is up on this interface
<cax> hi, I have some problems with my gui, someone can help me please ?
<cax> the problems actualy I think is BUG's
<cax> 1st bug: when OS start the background image of desktop disappear and I can't define the desktop image
<cax> I think this is related with one program installed but I don't know what program is
<joey_> Hi
<joey_> oh oops
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-20
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<Guest55335> i recomend using gnome in ubuntu studio
<Guest55335> for gnome copy sudo apt-get install gnome
<joey_> wat
<joey_> i would rather
<joey_> use sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<joey_> to only install the shell
<joey_> and xfce4 is by far superior because its lightweight
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<kostex> hi! I have a service icecast2 in my /etc/init.d/ folder.. but don't want it to start at boot-up, so I've created an icecast2.override (with 'manual' in it) in /etc/init/ but the service starts anyhow.. am I forgetting something?
<Unit193> Yes, you're mixing upstart config with init scripts, edit /etc/default/icecast2
<kostex> answer to my own question: it's not a Upstart
<kostex> ah!
<Unit193> I have an upstart unit file for it, if that'd help. :P
<Unit193> kostex: Did you enable it at some point?  It's disabled by default.
<kostex> not to my knowledge? it's started at bootup?
<Unit193> Anywho, there's an ENABLED var in the aforementioned file.
<kostex> what I did now is "update-rc.d icecast2 disable"  is that too harsh?
<Unit193> I don't see why it would be.
<kostex> not familiar with upstart unit file I'm afraid..
<kostex> could I take a look at it?
<Unit193> I found it!
<kostex> niiice
<Unit193> https://sigma.unit193.net/icecast2.upstart
<kostex> got it! thanks.. let's see what's inside ;)
<Unit193> I could also add an xmllint check, but haven't yet.  I also have a simple systemd service file.
<kostex> I'm too big of a newbee to understand all that, sorry ;-)
 * kostex wondering why I ever left unix.. well.. the money what was in dos ofcourse.. but now I'm back..
<kostex> the learning curve is somewhat vertical.. ;-) but I have the time now.. anyhow thanx for the file, I understand it perfectly..
<Unit193> It doesn't take much of /etc/default/icecast2 into effect, btw.  Sure, hope it helps.
<kostex> It does.. thanks again..
<kostex> (does help I mean)
<kostex> now for a reboot to check..
<Unit193> Which version of icecast2 were you using?
<kostex> Unit193 sorry, was away for a while, my wife needed some attention.. friday night shmiday night ;-)
<kostex> icecast 2.3.3
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-21
<joey__> 3,5mm in to 3,5mm out wireless, does that exist ?
<holstein> joey__: a wireless wire? no
<joey__> hahaha
<joey__> no but
<joey__> something i would plug 3,5mm in
<holstein> you can get wireless and convert to what you like
<joey__> which would wirelessly transmit
<joey__> to another device where there is a 3,5mm output
<holstein> you would need something stereo.. or balanced
<bwest333> it wont let me update
<kostex> for the love of jebus I can't get fstab to use a cifs credentials file..
<kostex> /192.168.2.1/DATA\040PARTITION /mnt/DataPartition cifs users,rw,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlmssp,nounix,ver=1,credentials=/root/.cifs_security/credentials 0 0
<kostex> that's what's in there.. and the /root/.cifs_security/credentials file has username=xxx and password=xxx in it and is readable and owned by root
<kostex> passing username and password in the fstab line itself is working ok
<kostex> (pasted one forward slash too few)
<Unit193> kostex: file -bi /root/.cifs_security/credentials  what's the output?
<kostex> text/plain; charset=us-ascii
<kostex> btw.. dmesg states: [ 1378.811832] CIFS VFS: No username specified
<kostex> so it's not reading the file..
<Unit193> Only problem I can remember with that is when I used the wrong file editor/saved in the wrong format.
<kostex> I got my answer!
<kostex> dang
<kostex> it seems it only works when you have the package cifs-utils installed...
<Unit193> Oh you didn't?
<kostex> just found out
<kostex> couple of hours wasted.. but in the end I'm happy.. thanks for your help
<Unit193> Well, I didn't do anything. :D
<kostex> held my hand.. sometimes it's enough
<Unit193> Also, if you're feeling adventurist, you can build icecast2 2.4.0 from the Debian VCS. :D
<kostex> I'll try that in a minute.. (in a virtual box ;-)
<kostex> 2.4.0 up and running..
<Teodor> Hello.
<holstein> o/
<Teodor> o/
<Teodor> Are there different repos for mainline Ubuntu and U. Studio?
<holstein> no
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. all the software for all the "Flavours" are in the main repositories
<Teodor> I realy like the idea of users interests-specified distros. I think that there can also be distro for porn enthusiasts, scientists etc.
<holstein> cool.. feel free and disucss in the proper channels.. maybe defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic, though, guidelines still apply
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntustudio is the official Ubuntu Studio support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter. Welcome!
<Teodor> holstein: Sorry, didn't know.
<holstein> this is a looser than average channel.. you are welcome to instigate chat about general music or media production
<coelebs> speaking of devil
<coelebs> yesterday i watched some adult entertainment with gf and there was some high pitched irritating sound on vid
<coelebs> so i ran it trough jackrack and eq
<joey_> cool
<holstein> coelebs: ok.. let the content provider know you had issues with the content
<joey_> low latency pr0n
<coelebs> i have to admit that i've been cheating my ubuntu with ableton
<coelebs> but i figured out that i can do the same in renoise
<joey_> youre using ableton in ubuntu ?
<coelebs> nope on winblows
<joey_> ah
<coelebs> i wanted to play around with ableton looper and ended up laying out beats
<holstein> coelebs: there are many windows users in the community, please refrain from referring to it negatively.. thanks
<coelebs> sorry
<joey_> what
<holstein> !ot | coelebs
<ubottu> coelebs: #ubuntustudio is the official Ubuntu Studio support channel and #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter. Welcome!
<joey_> why not ?
<holstein> joey_: as i stated, there are windows users here in the community.. its not constructive..
<joey_> I have very negative experiences with it
<coelebs> yeah flamewars are not constructive
<holstein> joey_: sure. as do i.. but, this is not the channel for that
<joey_> It's just normal
<coelebs> my installation is unnurtured and getting out of hand
<joey_> It's just an adjective
<coelebs> i hate that i don't own windows
<joey_> It's so expensive
<michael__> hello? :)
<joey_> hi
<Guest85913> Could I get some assistance?
<holstein> !ask | Guest85913
<ubottu> Guest85913: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest85913> I recently installed Ubuntu Studio 14.04 and I have been experiencing a number of issues after a reboot.
<Guest85913> I lost the volume control in the top right, I lost regular user privileges, and I can't seem to mount my other internal HDD since rebooting.
<Guest85913> This is all after updating of course.
<Guest85913> Where should I start?
<holstein> your user privileges?
<holstein> what does that mean?
<holstein> after updating what? a system upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? or 13.10 to 14.04? or just normal updates?
<Guest85913> I do not have permission to mount drives, or change user settings.
<holstein> ok.. we can address that
<Guest85913> After updating within ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> after updating what? a system upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? or 13.10 to 14.04? or just normal updates?
<holstein> so. you fresh installed 14.04? and all was well? and you did what? updated with the system upgrade tool?
<Guest85913> yes
<Guest85913> Then I was asked to reboot, so I did.
<holstein> Guest85913: please open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-gret update && sudo apt-get dist-upgade" ..report errors here..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest85913> I did that, and I did not get any errors.
<Guest85913> Would you like the results anyways?
<holstein> Guest85913: sure
<Guest85913> Ok, one moment
<Guest85913> http://pastebin.com/wAZae4zC
<holstein> Guest85913: i suggest this. try loggin in as the guest user.. see if the UI seems normal, or as expected.. if so, the issue is likely in your user config
<holstein> as far as mounting..
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> try mounting via commandline and share errors.
<MikeC> back, I logged into guest and it is the same as logging into my account
<MikeC> so does that make it an issue in a config file for my user?
<holstein> MikeC: ok.. so,the issue/issues are not likely with the user config
<MikeC> oh
<holstein> i would simply try and login with the older kernel.. sometimes that can cause issues.. you can select it from the grub menu
<MikeC> how do I access the grub menu?
<MikeC> Is it during boot?
<holstein> correct
<MikeC> ok
<holstein> you can press shift at boot, if grub is hidden
<holstein> i dont think thats the issue though.. i just updated a bout 20 minutes ago, and ive been working ever since
<miikec> back again
<miikec> I rolled back to previous kernel
<miikec> I am facing the same issues
<holstein> miikec: then, just take them one at a time, and see what you can do
<holstein> boot the latest kernel, mount from the command line.. share errors
<holstein> see that the sound applet is installed and running
<holstein> if no one is around here, you can use #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-22
<ThatSteve> Hello.
<DalekSec> Howdy.
<ThatSteve> Anything going on tonight?
<DalekSec> Not that you want to know, but about to take a shower. :P
<ThatSteve> alright
<ThatSteve> had a DAC and Ubuntu studio question
<spritle> ls
<spritle> RSVP
<spritle> What is ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> !studio|spritle
<ubottu> spritle: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<spritle> How to run ubuntu studio
<spritle> I installed it.
<spritle> I hope
<cfhowlett> spritle you don't "run" ubuntustudio.  choose a project.  audio, video, graphics, photography ...
<spritle> I found ubuntu studio meta installer
<cfhowlett> spritle stop. What do you want to create?
<spritle> Video editing
<cfhowlett> spritle openshot
<cfhowlett> spritle or kdenlive if that's installed
<spritle> Great!
<spritle> Thanks
<spritle> What can be done more with ubuntu studio?
<cfhowlett> spritle http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<cfhowlett> spritle download the magazine.  read.  practice.
<spritle> Thanks
<cfhowlett> spritle for photo editing: gimp
<spritle> I tried before 6 month back.
<spritle> gimp
<giuseppe_> buongiorno
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giuseppe_> sorry
<giuseppe_> i have a question about the preview file nef
<giuseppe_> i don't see this file in my photo folder
<giuseppe_> only in preview file
<giuseppe_> i must each file for elaborate in rawtherapie
<giuseppe_> but i woul like see the preview and then open the file in elaborate software
<giuseppe_> can i help me?
<giuseppe_> please?!
<giuseppe_> thanksssss
<t_> Hello. Why during starting, US shows a MacOS-like icons on the buttom of the screen?
<cfhowlett> t_ what else should it show?
<t_> cfhowlett, Nothing, to the time of displaying XFCE icons on the top of the screen.
<cfhowlett> default is bottom screen
<t_> cfhowlett, I've got it on top screen by system default.
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<t_> Second question: How can I add loging to other US account without loging out of one that is being is use?
<t_> A.d. my question form 11:44 - Solved - I've got both menus, and that's OK.
<t_> 11:42*
<t_> But still, I don't know how enable loging to other US account, wihout loging out from one being in used.
<t_> Hello. How can I run .air in console?
<t_> I'm trying to install .air app via GUI but it asks me about root password (i tried both- for my user account, and "root" but didn't work), so I would like to see details in terminal.
<t_> I other Ubuntu flavours I did not have this issue.
<t_> To be specific- it xdg-su that asks me about root password.
<t_> Or- what should I type as value for password?
<t_> And why "su" doesn't accept my password? (i've checked it in other forms and password is correct)
<t_> My question from 12:25 - Solved: http://kovshenin.com/2009/tweetdeck-on-fedora-10/
<t_> Anyone for Polish State?
<t_> from*
<evon> hey guys.  I have ubuntu studio 14.04 installed and every single video editing software I use on this machine crashes and I have no idea why.  Can you please help?
<t_> evon: Please run this software in terminal and check error messages.
<evon> t_ ok I will try that
<evon> t_  *** Error in `/usr/lib/lightworks/ntcardvt': malloc(): memory corruption: 0x00000000030f88b8 ***
<evon> that's the error I get t_
<t_> evon, I don't know this error.
<t_> evon, Is the error message same for all apps?
<evon> t_ gosh darnit. I'm trying openshot right now. I will know in a bit
<jimbohertz> Hi I have a question about the Ubuntu Studio low latency kernel
<t_> jimbohertz, Hello. Yes?
<jimbohertz> Is it the Ubuntu Kernel with the "RT PREEMPT" patch ?
<jimbohertz> or is it all more specific then that ?
<t_> jimbohertz, Don't know.
<jimbohertz> oh
<jimbohertz> I'm reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<jimbohertz> Ah I see
<jimbohertz> So I have -lowlatency kernel
<jimbohertz> The one I'm talking about is -realtime kernel
<caetano_> Algum brasileiro?
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-15
<DexterF> greetings!
<DexterF> I'm a computer guy and play guitar but never much brought them together. The idea is: have a pedal set to tell a recordings software to apply effects while playing. possible?
<DexterF> well, later
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-16
<JinjaNinja> Hello all, I have JACK audio and guitarix for use with my acoustic electric guitar on my linux computer. In the Mic jack, I've got an aux cord plugged in, and on the other end of the aux cord, I've got an aux >> Quarter-inch. The aux >> Quarter inch plugs into my acoustic electric guitar. This should work, right?
<holstein> wow
<holstein> JinjaNinja: well, the issues with that, actualy have nothing to do with linux
<holstein> JinjaNinja: i mean, its a mic jack, for a mic.. for things like skype
<holstein> *not* proaudio... though, it wont hurt to try it.. i would expect noises..
<holstein> you can usually see lots of simple used USB interfaces with a nice, clean instrument input that will work with linux and JACK, for under $100 US
<JinjaNinja> holstein: What would work for recording purposes? USB interface?
<holstein> JinjaNinja: really, anything that promises you can use it for recording a line input
<JinjaNinja> holstein: I'm a newb as far as recording goes. I do recording here and there, but not myself. I've gone into a studio a few times to have it done for me, but I'm attempting to buy some hardware for doing it myself. I've already gotten everything set up as far as linux goes. :)
<JinjaNinja> No issues there. Now just for the hardware.
<holstein> JinjaNinja: cool.. i say, just look for something simple/cheap, with a mic and line input
<JinjaNinja> See, I'd like to have a simple USB interface that has a quarter-inch jack, and 2 Um... what are they called... They have three prongs, and they're used in microphones...
<holstein> JinjaNinja: sure.. thats what i just suggested
<holstein> JinjaNinja: line input = 1/4 inch instrument input that you are asking about
<holstein> mic input = xlr jack, for a normal microphone
<JinjaNinja> xlr, that's what I was inquiring about.
<JinjaNinja> So a USB interface with a line input and 2 xlr inputs.
<holstein> if you think you need 2 xlr's
<holstein> you can usually see things with one of each, or, 2 that do both..
<holstein> or, 2 mic pre's with 4 line in's.. thats 4 channels at once
<JinjaNinja> Well, I prefer to have one for my vocals, and another xlr for a simple percussion instrument (EX: Cajone, bongos, etc)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but, what you are not understanding is, the tracks at once
<holstein> you wont see a 3 channel device
<holstein> you'll see 2 channels, that are quite simple, and cheap.. and, 4 channels.. and 8
<JinjaNinja> Oh, alright. I understand.
<holstein> you *can* plug a mixer into a 2 channel/track one, and add inputs, but, you'll only get 2 channels into the computer
<holstein> depends on the need
<holstein> i say, just get something with a simple mic input and instrument input, and get started
<JinjaNinja> I'm sorry, excuse my ignorance on the subject. This is quite the learning curve for someone who has just been a musician.
<holstein> otherwise, maybe a 4 channel one would do the job.. if you wanted to spend more
<JinjaNinja> What would you recommend as a good performance, relatively cheap vocal mic? I've had people suggest the SM-58
<holstein> yup
<holstein> no one will deny the 58 as a starter mic
<holstein> its industry standard
<holstein> you'll see them everywhere.. and they are cheap
<holstein> sturdy..
<holstein> you'll always use it for something, for sure..
<JinjaNinja> There's another mic for percussion use and I forgot what-- oh yeah, a condenser mic. What would you recommend?
<holstein> JinjaNinja: the 58 is quite versitile
<holstein> but, the 57 is also handy for instruments...
<JinjaNinja> Okay, thanks for the advice mate. Are you on here quite a lot?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> also, there is #opensourcemusicians if its dead here
<JinjaNinja> Wow, wish I had known about that chan. Lol.
<holstein> well, now you do :)
<JinjaNinja> I guess I'll buy a 2 channel USB Interface. 4 channel would be nice though, ahah.
<holstein> they helped me a lot, for sure. when i was learning to setup linux
<holstein> JinjaNinja: well, look around...  if you see a 4, go for it
<holstein> there are some nice behringer USB interfaces that are 4 channel, and quite nice
<holstein> newer ones..
<JinjaNinja> Have a good one-- I'll definitely need some help setting up my USB interface with the jack 'connect' window
<holstein> you dont have one at all, correct?
<JinjaNinja> That's correct. I've got a list in my head
<holstein> JinjaNinja: sure.. let us know.. cheers..
<JinjaNinja> Get JACK and the DAWs working on linux-- check!
<JinjaNinja> Next on the list-- hardware
<holstein> thats a good way to start
<holstein> with what you have, already
<JinjaNinja> Thanks mate, and good day to you.
<Tooncenator> Howdy - just curious if anyone here has tried out Ardour 4 and whether or not it will eventually be added to Studio as a regular upgrade.
<cfhowlett> Tooncenator, haven't tried it.  eventually yes, but I wouldn't expect it before the next LTS; 16.04
<Tooncenator> okie - doke. Looks like the installer now works with 14.04 so I may give it a shot.
<Tooncenator> thank you!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Bardo> hi.
<DexterStudio> hi
<DexterStudio> installe 14.04lts. has a Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun for testing. don't see it anywhere. that card not supported for some reason? it's not even in lspci
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-17
<geokjones>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER geokjones yudgtnoiuwot
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-18
<delt> now i'm puzzled.... :? :? i have jackd set to the largest buffer size, with 8 periods/buffer, and i'm still getting really low latency.... qjackctl reports it should be 743 milliseconds
<delt> i even rebooted the whole computer with these new settings to make sure it's not some idle process i forgot to kill or something like that
<delt> still getting imperceptible latency, which in my case would be < about 12 ms
<delt> not too often someone tries to RAISE latency, but i'm just testing stuff =)
<delt> weird.... moving my .jackdrc out of the way produces different (but also erratic) results....
<delt> it looks like qjackctl is not controlling jackd at all. Although, it does write a .jackdrc file with the desired command line, except something's not working.... i need to figure this out
<delt> moving that file out of the way, i get a ringing effect, like the buffer size was waaaaay too short...
<delt> with xrun count saying "0 (8786)"
<bimbo_> ?
<delt> hello cfhowlett
<delt> how are you?
<cfhowlett> delt, greetings
<delt> cfhowlett: do you use midi keyboards and/or production audio apps?
<cfhowlett> delt, nope.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> delt, #opensourcemusicians
<delt> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> delt, happy2help!
<scott_> great job on latest lts release, love it
<delt> hey, neat trick i just learned - send SIGUSR1 to a dd process to make it output progress info to its stdout!
<delt> i was always under the impression you needed to use a hacked version of 'dd' to get any verbose output, but :D
<OvenWerks> I think it has been that way for a long time.
<delt> yeah, i don't know if it's part of the original unix design, or some new linux/freebsd/etc. addition
<delt> i still have an old unix manual lying around somewhere, i should check
<delt> if i can find it.
<delt> HA FOUND IT!! This manual dates from 1986
<delt> published by AT&T
<delt> whoa, i totally forgot i had this!!! Given to me by a teacher when i was in college
<delt> because of my interest in linux/*bsd
<OvenWerks> The manual says siginfo works too.
<delt> OvenWerks: linux manpage? didn't see it
<OvenWerks> info coreutils 'dd invocation'
<delt> oh... that info thing :/ they should just merge all that 'info' into the manpages
<OvenWerks> dd is not really a part of Linux so much as the GNU tools which have been around longer than Linux.
<delt> true
<delt> but still, manpages have always been the standard unix way to document a command/tool/application
<delt> anyway... gonna try out booting the desktop machine in tango linux, see what it looks like
<delt> bbl =)
<OvenWerks> info is the extended documentation. I don't know how long it has been around but it was there in 1995 or so when I started looking at Linux/unix
<delt> heh, you've been a linux user about as long as me
<delt> anyway bbl
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-19
<delt> back
<delt> http://www.forum-pianoteq.com/viewtopic.php?pid=938482#p938482
<delt_installing_> heya :D
<delt_installing_> uh..bbl (hardware is giving me trouble)
<delt> *sigh* installing a PC for a friend.... this stagnating LAPTOP LID BUG makes ubuntu studio a no go... installing linux mint instead.
<JinjaNinja> I need some help getting my USB audio interface to work with my computer. I've already selected my USB audio interface as the microphone input, so that much I know is working.
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-20
 * LikeVinyl is away: "...Quienes jamas negociaron mentiras por complacer al boton, al ortiva, al carnero o al vigia." 
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-21
<JinjaNinja> Any reason why my computer volume is all the way up, but Ardour volume isn't responsive to my computer's volume? For instance, I put my computer's master volume on mute, but Ardour isn't effected by it. Is this possibly a groups issue? Or is this just a pulseaudio issue?
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-20
<EleanorEllis> I want to run the Gnome flashback session in Ubuntustudio instead of xfce. I have installed "gnome-flashback", "gnome-flashback-common", and "gnome-session-flashback" but Ubuntu Studio doesn't give me the option to login using gnome instead of XFCE. On Ubuntu desktop, when you log out, a drop-down appears next to the user name so I can choose which desktop environment to use. Ubuntustudio doesn't seem to have 
<Glorfindel> Seen to have...?
<EleanorEllis> "seem"
<EleanorEllis> doesn't appear to have this drop-down
<Glorfindel> *seem ;)
<Glorfindel> Hmm
<Glorfindel> Canaan you take a screenshot of the login screen?
<Glorfindel> *can
<EleanorEllis> I guess I will have to do that with my camera
<EleanorEllis> I will be back
<Glorfindel> You are logged out, not just switching user, right?
<EleanorEllis> Yes I logged out. But I am currently logged in so I will disappear while I log out. Should only be gone a few minutes
<Glorfindel> Ok
<EleanorEllis> Glorfindel: [Smack's head]! I was just looking to see if I should zoom my camera out to include everything at the edge of the screen and noticed the dropdown at the top of the screen, rather than next to the username where I was expecting it to be. So your suggestion of a screenshot actually helped me solve the problem.
<Glorfindel> :)
<Glorfindel> Glad you figured it out :D
<EleanorEllis> Feel like a fool!
<studio-user532> hello, i am new user ubuntu studio!!, what a channerl irc in spanish?
<krytarik> !es | studio-user532
<ubottu> studio-user532: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user532> ok, thanks!!
<fiab9000> Running latest Ubuntu Studio as guest machine via Oracle VM VirtualBox on winodows 10 host -- problem with audio production, no audio heard, other non-audio production apps do make sound, though.  'JACK Audio Connection' is 'Started' and etc -- why can't I hear music notes, via Hydrogen etc?
<mackemint> hello! I'd like some help with setting up Jack, please. Can't figure out how to get the second pairs of analog I/O on my soundcard working
<fiab9000> I think my problem, hearing sound from, 'audio production' programs -- is also, a Jack issue...
<fiab9000> maybe you could help me, get started with Jack, mackemint?  I can hear sounds in non 'audio production' programs like firefox, but not with :  Hydrogen or Aurdor4...  can you get that far?  JACK Audio Connection Kit, displays 'Started' and 'Rolling'... do you know whats up, mackemint?
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-21
<jo__> help - do not have password after disk install of ubuntu studio
<jo__> i need password for disk install
<dreamy_> hi
<dreamy_> can anyone help me out using tuxguitar?  i cant ear any sound coming from there and i dont know what extentions of files can be inported into it
<dreamy_> anyoone?
<SanPedroEnFlor> good afternoon, ppl!
<SanPedroEnFlor> I've noticed that recent XFCE versions are not behaving well enough with my computer (it gets so hot, that it shutdowns automatically)... so I was wondering if it is possible to install Ubuntu Studio with another desktop environment
<antto> if there's one thing i love about linux, it's the screensavers..
<antto> most of them eat CPU, which is understandable
<antto> i don't care, cuz.. PC.. but it might be nasty on a laptop
<mackemint> Hello! How can I specify number of I/O for my sound card? I've tried creating an .asoundrc but it doesn't seem to make any differance
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-22
<geirdal> I missed the meeting at devel :( I was working! :(
<Glorfindel> Meeting at devel?
<diydsp> hi! I just installed 16.04 Ubuntu Studio last night.  I was on 14.04 Ubuntu before that.
<sakrecoer> diydsp: how's the first impression?
<diydsp> I was delighted to see a video editor in the startup menu!  I never got one working bug-free under Linux before.  Didn't edit anything yet, but I'm itching to.
<diydsp> Firefox doesn't looks as good as usual.  Would that be due to the window manager?  And I was happy to see gimp and blender pre-installed.
<sakrecoer> diydsp: regarding firefox, i guess it is due to the theme of the window manager, you can chose others in Settings-manager=>appearance
<sakrecoer> diydsp: for video i recomend trying kdenlive. as for bug-free video editors in linux, there are quite a few, blender is a prominent example :)
<diydsp> Thanks!  I'll go into manager->appearance
<diydsp> Ah!  Just started teaching myself blender for CAD.
<diydsp> Also, is there a separate donation place for UbuntuStudio?  I wouldn't mind supporting this effort.
<sakrecoer> diydsp: in the top-bar of blender, you have button where it says "default" if you open the pulldown menu there, you will find one entry taht says: "Video editing". click it an love it :D
<sakrecoer> diydsp: no, we do it for the love of art :) but you could consider donating to the software you enjoy the most :) if blender is your new crush, i know they make very nice t-shirts :)
<sakrecoer> diydsp: what you could do for us is to be very vocal about the fact you are using ubuntu studio :)
<sakrecoer> diydsp: or get involved in development :) we need all kinds of skills, not only coding so to speak
<sakrecoer> diydsp: http://ubuntustudio.org/contribute/ and https://store.blender.org/
<sakrecoer> diydsp: we do have swag aswell, but it is not for profit :) http://ubuntustudio.org/merchandise/
<diydsp> Ah, thanks!  I can start by helping spread the word with a shirt :)
<diydsp> Is this a bug/feature queue I could take a look at and see how I could help?  I found the JoinTheTeam page and the mailing list...but rather than skim the mailing list archives right away, maybe I could see what kinds of things I could help with.
<sakrecoer> diydsp: i guess you could dig into this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio
<sakrecoer> :)
<sakrecoer> diydsp: but, most of the bugs get reported directly to softwares project page...
<diydsp> Ah yes, here we go.  Thank you.  That gives me an idea how I could help.  It seems there are lots of packaging requests.  I don't know how to do that but maybe if I read some of this "Done" ones I'll learn.
<sakrecoer> diydsp: if it gets packaged in debian, we end up having it, so it realy is there things should be packaged. that way, not only us benefit from it :)
<diydsp> Oh!  Another thing I really liked was the mouse settings.  In 14.04 there was no GUI control to adjust mouse acceleration and I disliked the default mouse speed :(  I had a process I would go through manually, listing items partially with a script, but most of the time it was too hard.  So I was glad to see Studio has the mouse controls.  I guess that comes from Ubuntu 16.04?
<sakrecoer> i think those controls are from xubuntu :) we base everything desktop on xubuntu :)
<sakrecoer> diydsp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/DeveloperTutorials/SimpleBugFixExample here is a little tutorial, you can find more info about developement in that wiki using the sidebar :)
<diydsp> And just out of curiousity, why xfce?  Is it higher performance?
<sakrecoer> diydsp: yes, its lightweight but still elegant enough :) however, it is possible to install a plethora of other DE :)
<diydsp> ah yes, I notice this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/739628  The report is from 2011, but I think I noticed the same thing last night.  I was kind of addicted to the Ubuntu 14.04 message that gave the ethernet status.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 739628 in Ubuntu Studio "STUDIO could do with an Ethernet OK ICON and the System should check "Ethernet OK", more often." [Undecided,New]
<diydsp> But I'm not sure I should go as far as switching to Gnome to get ethernet status
<sakrecoer> hmm... i never had that bug tbh..
<sakrecoer> if i unplug ethernet cable, it updates the icon in systray instantly...
<sakrecoer> but the nm has been acting a bit weird lately, it tends to display the ethernet icon when wifi is on...
<diydsp> OK, I'll take a closer look at it tonight when I'm on the machine again!  I wish I didn't have to be at work all day, HA!  ;)
<sakrecoer> diydsp: this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1589401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589401 in NetworkManager "cannot view wifi networks after re-enabling wifi" [Medium,Confirmed]
<diydsp> BTW, what files make Xubuntu into Ubuntu Studio?  Is there a list of changes in one or more locations?
<diydsp> And I was also wondering about CAD.  I use a realtime kernel on two other computers for controlling a laser cutter and a CNC router.  But there were pre-installed for me and I don't know how to re-create that myself.  I would rather use a distro with RT kernel, like US.  Is there much talk about CAD applications running under US?  And if not are you interested in heading in that direction?
<sakrecoer> we use the Lowlatency kernerl in fact... for both those questions, i'm not the best stuited to answer you, diydsp ...
<sakrecoer> ..soory
<sakrecoer> there is not enough talk about CAD tbh, that is something you could contribute with :)
<diydsp> Awesome, sakrecoer.  Thank you so much for the nice introduction!  I saw the "workflows" section so potentially in the future, there could be a CAD one.  Honestly, I'm only an amateur in CAD, but I keep notes.  I love wikis!!!
<diydsp> This is my wiki so far for UbuntuStudio: http://www.diydsp.com/index.php?title=Home_Network
<diydsp> And this is my artwork (instrument building) if you're curious :)  http://dsp.guitars
<sakrecoer> diydsp: wow!!! i love your bass sticks!!!
<diydsp> Aw shucks, thanks :)
<sakrecoer> this is so cool, diydsp : http://dsp.guitars/mp3/sn6.mp3
<sakrecoer> it could have little more ... umpf in the bass, you know... more "infra" or whatever its called... but the principle is crazy nice!!!!
<sakrecoer> maybe it you use the DS-7 circuitry? :p
<sakrecoer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU3d4Mr_LC8
<sakrecoer> diydsp: http://m.bareille.free.fr/ds7clone/ds7.htm
<sakrecoer> anyways, have to run! nice to meet you diydsp ! looking forward to read you again!
<sakrecoer> before i go, let me ping OvenWerk1: you have to check this bass stick thing out ^
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-23
<sakrecoer> there's been quite few addition to https://soundcloud.com/groups/ubuntu-studio lately :)
<ben__> bonsoir a tous
<ben__> j'aurais bien une question sur mon ubuntu installé il y'a 3 jours et qui me fait des siennes là
<krytarik> !fr | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ben__> ok merci
<studio-user480> hey funkyHat
<studio-user480> anybody up here
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-24
<studio-user953> hello
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-26
<Samureus> hi quick question, what is the default theme in ubuntu studio and how do i go back to it after installing kubuntu-desktop
<sakrecoer> Samureus: i don't remember.. lol... but you can find the list of available themes in "settings-manager=> appearance"
<sakrecoer> Samureus: to set the window style its "settings manager => Window manager"
<Samureus> sakrecoer, already tried those but thanks anyway
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-22
<studio-user086> hello
<studio-user086> im trying to make a guest account.   (how come users & groups isnt part of the settings app?>  i created a user with a unique name and added them as a Desktop User in the Users & Groups app.
<studio-user086> after customising the UI and apps i noticed this user doesnt get internet access
<studio-user086> how can i get internet access for this account without the end user having to enter admin password?
<studio-user086> (17.10)
<studio-user086> or: how to properly setup a guest accnt
<slic> hello?
<slic> is this channel being used?
<OvenWerk1> slic: if you have a question just ask. there are not many people here, but sooner or later someone will likely say something.
<slic> ok.  I am trying to install Ubuntu Studio on a VM.  However, the screen size of the VM is not large enough for the install and I am not sure what's going on at the point of the welcome screen.  Is it installing?  My cursor seems to indicate something is going on.  Has anybody else had this issue?
<slic> 3
<OvenWerk1> There are people here who install to VM, I am not one of them though, so in my case I have not seen this.
<slic> Nevermind.  A dialog finally popped up indicating the install completed and it's restarting now.  Thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-23
<studio-user711> hi
<eylul> slic if you see this there can be a problem if you install it to a too small VM. I had good results with doing it on a 20GB VM through, if this helps
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-24
<ubuntu-studio> casper/vmlinuz not found on install.  I boot the live usb and then try to change  permissions for root and it won't allow through chmod or chown.  I'm kinda a noob here. how can I ge to recognize casper...
<ubuntu-studio> Anyone?
<ubuntu-studio> ...
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-25
<EleanorEllis> Is the realtime kernel for ubuntustudio any slower than the regular ubuntu kernel for general purpose activities like web browsing or using office applications? I have a fairly old computer with only 8GB RAM which struggles when I have several tabs open in my browser so I am wondering whether to dual boot ubuntustudio with regular ubuntu and only use ubuntustudio when I am editing video or audio.
<ubuntu-studio> I haven't noticed any difference but I haven't clocked them or anything.
<EleanorEllis> ubuntu-studio: Thank you
<ubuntu-studio> No worries.
<EleanorEllis> I see ubuntustudio uses xde. I prefer gnome-flashback. Also gnome supports secure access to online accounts such as gmail and I was struggling to get that working in xubuntu. Is there any advantage to xde over gnome-flashback?
<OvenWerk1> EleanorEllis: ubuntustudio uses xfce
<OvenWerk1> I personally gave up on Gnome as a desktop when I couldn't even open the desktop on anything older than one or two years
<EleanorEllis> OvenWerk1: I know it does. I am using Gnome-Flashback rather than Gnome-Session which mimics the old Gnome 2 interface with Gnome Panel which used to ship with Ubuntu. My laptop is more than 5 years old.
<OvenWerk1>  I hear gnome has gotten better, I am not sure they handle multilevel menus very well and I don't seem to navigate search based menuing worth anything... I spend more ti==me looking for an application than running it.
<EleanorEllis> I don't use Compiz though, only Metacity
<OvenWerk1> how many devs work on flashback?
<EleanorEllis> I don't know
<OvenWerk1> Most of what Studio has should be able to work with just about any DE
<EleanorEllis> I must say being able to search in the applications menu in xde is good but I find some other parts clunky and the file browser doesn't integrate with Dropbox so I have to install Nautilus on it. I am just wondering if XDE is inherently faster than Gnome-Flashback
<OvenWerk1> Either install your de on top or install your de fisrt and add the UbuntuSTudio meta packages
<OvenWerk1> What is xde?
<OvenWerk1> The last time I used nautilus I found they had removed functionallity and made menus a) hard to find and b) non-standard
<EleanorEllis> That is also true
<EleanorEllis> Sorry I meant XFCE!
<OvenWerk1> Ah. anyway, I have had no trouble with thunar as a filemanager. I do not know if it still has trouble with high file rename activity though.
<EleanorEllis> My only problem with Thunar is that there seems to be no integration with Dropbox
<EleanorEllis> So I can't tell if my files are up to date or being updated
<OvenWerk1> The main reason for moving from gnome 2 to xfce is that gnome 3 was unusable for many people and so was unity. Now that gnome has moved forward some and unity is going away... Studio may revisit what DE we use.
<OvenWerk1> Then in your case you would have to install nautilus or some ther file manager for your use.
<EleanorEllis> Do you think that would be preferable to installing gnome-flashback?
<OvenWerk1> I do not know gnome flashback well enough to say. If you like gnome flash back, install it and add some or all Studio meta packages. There are only about 5 or 6 if you need the lowlatency kernel.
<EleanorEllis> I was going to install Ubuntu Studio in a new partition, so that I get JACK preconfigured and all the standard Ubuntu Studio video apps
<EleanorEllis> I already gnome-flashback installed on the version of Ubuntu desktop I am using right now.
<OvenWerk1> That is another way yes. ubuntustudio-controls will fix a jack install that is not done right.
<EleanorEllis> In the past I have found JACK very hard to configure. But installing the meta-packages here would be a lot quicker.
<OvenWerk1> Biggest hint, don't use a GUI software installer besides synaptic
<EleanorEllis> I only synaptic or the command line. I don't like Ubuntu Software. It seems buggy to me.
<OvenWerk1> USC and the newer "software" will probably install jack wrong.
<EleanorEllis> Oh and if I install a DEB that I have downloaded I use gdebi
<EleanorEllis> I would uninstall Ubuntu Software if I could. I hate it!
<OvenWerk1> They don't tell you when they wish to remove software that doesn't fit either
<EleanorEllis> How do you mean?
<OvenWerk1> Sometimes to install new software other software has to be removed... apt or synaptic will tell you this is going to happen and let you back out, the software center just does it.
<OvenWerk1> Wine for example is bad for removing some video drivers
<OvenWerk1> The computer still works but video is much slower
<EleanorEllis> Oh I see.
<EleanorEllis> Would you mind helping me configure JACK if I just install the meta packages?
<EleanorEllis> Then again, on the other hand, I have probably installed a lot of crap I don't need which will be taking up disk space so perhaps starting from a clean install would have advantages.
<OvenWerk1> Jack is not hard to set up in general so long as you use onlu one audio device for both inputs and outputs
<OvenWerk1> *only
<OvenWerk1> as soon as you want to use one device for output and a USB mic or something like that for input, it get s harder
<EleanorEllis> That is the reason I need JACK. I need multiple inputs from possibly multiple devices.
<OvenWerk1> So you also need zita-ajbridge
<EleanorEllis> Really? I thought I remember JACK being able to do this stuff as is
<OvenWerk1> You set jack up for the device you use for outputs and use zita-a2j for any other inputs you need
<EleanorEllis> I seem to remember an application where you could draw the connectivity you want, linking physical devices to software inputs, or even outputs of one software to inputs of another
<OvenWerk1> jack1 does have zita-ajbridge built in... sort of but does not have dbus yet so pulse can't auto bridge to it.
<EleanorEllis> I use more than one device for output as well.
<OvenWerk1> zita can do that as well
<EleanorEllis> What is dbus?
<EleanorEllis> I always get confused with alsa and pulse
<OvenWerk1> it is a method for one application to communitcate with another
<OvenWerk1> pulse is a layer that goes over top of alsa that makes each appl;ication think it has full access to alsa by auto mixing streams together without bloacking
<OvenWerk1> It is a front end, alsa is a backend
<EleanorEllis> You mean without pulse, each application would try to get exclusive access to ALSA?
<OvenWerk1> pulse is really good for desktop kinds of things, but is generally not usable for (semi)profesional audio
<OvenWerk1> yes that is correct
<EleanorEllis> Can't I route desktop app sounds through JACK without PULSE?
<OvenWerk1> pulse is not sample for sample acurate. if it gets behind it just looses audio
<OvenWerk1> some of them yes, some not. Skype talks to pulse directly... won't even work with raw alsa. Pulse is the only option for bluetooth audio right now.
<OvenWerk1> but again, for profesional use, wire is better anyway.
<OvenWerk1> For someone who wants BT headphones for mixing on the train, going from jack to pulse to bt is fine.
<EleanorEllis> Wire? Yet another sound module I don't know about. Don't most applications talk to JACK directly? I don't need skype as I will use Pidgin for that
<OvenWerk1> no I mean wired as oposed to wireless. Bluetooth is wireless, phones that plugin are wired
<EleanorEllis> Oh, of course.
<EleanorEllis> I was thinking of using bluetooth as a cheap alternative to radio mics, and hopefully suffering less degradation than analogue FM
<OvenWerk1> Then you would need pulse as a front end for jack if you are using SW that needs jack.
<OvenWerk1> Jack can be set up with more than a stereo pair bridged
<ubuntu-studio> Hey OvenWerk1 when you 2 get to a stopping point I have a question.
<OvenWerk1> I have set it up with 3 stereo pairs in the past.
<EleanorEllis> ubuntu-studio: Feel free to jump in
<OvenWerk1> go ahead. I will be going to bed soon.
<EleanorEllis> OvenWerk1: Thanks for your help so far
<OvenWerk1> I think I am the farthest west on here
<OvenWerk1> most are utc or utc +1 or 2
<OvenWerk1> I am -7
<OvenWerk1> EleanorEllis: you may find the next beta of ubuntustudio-controls helpful at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<ubuntu-studio> casper/vm/linuz not found on install from live usb. Tried chmod  and chown with no results. Kinda a noob here. How can I get the install to recognize the casper I can find?  14.04.5 btw
<OvenWerk1> except not really for blue tooth
<OvenWerk1> ubuntu-studio: huh, that is one I would find hard to answer. It seems to me it is about usinf the right tool to print the usb stick. I used to use dd
<OvenWerk1>  it worked for me
<OvenWerk1> Oh vm? does that mean you are trying to install on a vm
<ubuntu-studio> I've done (from an xp) Rufus, unetbootin, and pendrive. All to no avail.
<ubuntu-studio> no I want it as the sole OS. I'm running a frankenstien that SATA is burned on motherboard. So everything is all SS flash. My HD..LMAO...is a 128G nano flash.
<OvenWerk1> have you just tried sudo dd if=isofilename of=/dev/sd*? (where sd* is the device name of your usb drive at the time)
<ubuntu-studio> I'm not familiar with that one very much.
<OvenWerk1> can you get a vanilla ubuntu to work? There are a lot more people on #ubuntu than there are here and there is little or no difference from one iso to the next in ubuntu.
<OvenWerk1> Anyway, my wife is calling I must go
<ubuntu-studio> ROger... will make my first dive at the dd
<studio-user892> http://i.imgur.com/G2phXAh.png
<studio-user892> anyone around?
<studio-user892> im getting error http://i.imgur.com/G2phXAh.png
<xebax-argentine> holas, hello
<xebax-argentine> alguien aqui, hey frickies????
<xebax-argentine> chiauuuuuuu
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-18
<jeffmr> Does anyone know if the mbox 3 is supported in ubuntu studio?
<OvenWerks> it needs an iLok? yuck
<OvenWerks> :) came back and left right after my comment
<OvenWerks> jeffmr: it is hard to tell
<OvenWerks> but the "requires extra USB port for iLok" would make me look for something else
<OvenWerks> (though that may be for the included software
<jeffmr> Its just for the software.
<OvenWerks> It does say USB2.0, which should just work... but personally I would not support any company that uses iLok :)
<jeffmr> Yeah, a lot about Avid stinks.
<OvenWerks> If you have the unit, just plug it in and try
<jeffmr> I have
<jeffmr> Alsa recognizes it but says there are no controls.
<jeffmr> Not selectable through the sound control panel
<jeffmr> Selectable in QjackCtl but not able to connect.
<jeffmr> I think the mbox 2 and 1 are supported through the kernel.
<OvenWerks> hang on a sec
<OvenWerks> (on phone)
<jeffmr> brb
<OvenWerks> no controls is ok, a lot of USB devices rely on knobs on the box
<OvenWerks> jeffmr_: a lot of USB devices don't show controls in ALSA, if jack can't connect it may mean that a change in settings would help
<jeffmr_> Do you know what aplayer is?
<OvenWerks> make sure it works with 48000 1024 2 first
<OvenWerks> ya, that will pipe a sound file to an alsa device
<jeffmr_> I don't seem to have that installed on my system.
<OvenWerks> that is normally a part of alsa
<jeffmr_> Driver alsa for the setting?
<jeffmr_> Says D-Bus: Jack server could not be started.
<jeffmr_> Could not connect to Jack server as client.
<OvenWerks> ah, try killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<OvenWerks> then try again
<jeffmr_> Says 32 bit. Can I change that/
<jeffmr_> ?
<OvenWerks> aplay should have come with alsa-utils
<OvenWerks> why would you want to change that?
<jeffmr_> no process found for the killall.
<jeffmr_> Yeah, I'm surprised about that.
<jeffmr_> I thought that maybe 24 bit was the maximum the box supported.
<OvenWerks> USB 2.0 normally means 24 bit so 24 switched to 32 bit float means the same bit depth.
<jeffmr_> I see.
<OvenWerks> so jack has started with your device then?
<jeffmr_> No.
<jeffmr_> Weird.  Alsa-utils were not installed.
<OvenWerks> that is odd for sure
<OvenWerks> if you are using qjackctl there is a messages window, what does it say when you try to start jack
<jeffmr_> Just a sec.
<jeffmr_> https://pastebin.com/VdvBigDX
<OvenWerks> That doesn't give much info
<OvenWerks> just for fun try setting the sample rate to 44100 (if you haven't tried that)
<jeffmr_> same.  What is alsa: cannot open pcm device alsa_pcm for playback?
<jeffmr_> Is that something I should have installed?
<OvenWerks> shouldn't be
<OvenWerks> can you play audio through the device with pulse?
<OvenWerks> (from the desktop)
<OvenWerks> does pavucontrol show it in the Configuration Tab?
<jeffmr_> not an option from pulse.  Just has internal speaker.
<OvenWerks> And this is a ubuntustudio install?
<jeffmr_> I just downloaded it and installed from live usb.
<OvenWerks> That does not sound like a full install.
<jeffmr_> I installed everything and it updated everything.
<OvenWerks> Studio would have come with alsa-utils for sure, I am wondering if the ISO is not right.
<jeffmr_> My bios was set to uefi and then it complained about not being able to boot.  So, I switched it to bios.
<OvenWerks> I use bios
<jeffmr_> Could be.
<jeffmr_> I never did the checksum thing.
<OvenWerks> maybe install zsync
<OvenWerks> then in the directory where you have the iso file,
<OvenWerks> (I am going to have to look this up )
<jeffmr_> That's ok.
<jeffmr_> It was on my last install.  Just have it on usb now.
<jeffmr_> I overwrote it.
<OvenWerks> you should have ubuntustudio-18.04-dvd-amd64.iso I am guessing?
<OvenWerks> Ah, so you don't have it anymore.
<OvenWerks> still zsync will make sure you have the whole thing
<OvenWerks> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/bionic/release/ubuntustudio-18.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<OvenWerks> will download and check the checksum all in one
<jeffmr_> Ok.
<jeffmr_> zsync installed
<OvenWerks> I think with the usb stick there is an option at boot to check the ISO as well
<jeffmr_> Ok. I'll give it a try.
<jeffmr> OvenWerks, I tried it and it scanned some files and then said press any key to restart.
<OvenWerks> I don't know.
<OvenWerks> I just know my own install
<jeffmr> That's alright.
<jeffmr> I'll figure it out.
<jeffmr> Thanks for your help.
<OvenWerks> no problem
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-19
<jeffmr> OvenWerks, I think I found out why I couldn't check the mbox visibility with aplayer.  Because its aplay.
<plex_dave> I am experiencing the strangest problem. I have an external enclosure with a big drive in it. Vanilla Ubuntu 18.04 no problems, plug the drive in and 5 seconds later it's mounted and ready to go. Studio 16.04 on another machine sometimes it mounts, sometimes it doesn't
<plex_dave> Both machines are fairly new. Other devices all work just fine on both machines.
<cfhowlett> that is a weird one!
<plex_dave> When I ls /dev/ | grep sd with the drive unplugged, I have no sdb. Plug it in, there's an sdb. But when I go into the disk utility, the drive does not show up.
<plex_dave> Tried all the ports on this laptop, tried the usb3 ports on the dock...
<plex_dave> Same behavior.
<plex_dave> Ran KDE Neon from a thumb drive and the external just mounts. Thought maybe I had done something to the user account, so I created a new user account and the drive either mounts or it doesn't on the new user account
<plex_dave> Other than this though, Studio 16.04 has been a really sold base to install the KXStudio tools on top of. It never crashes.
<cfhowlett> plex_dave, might be worth asking the #xubuntu channel
<plex_dave> Oh I just came from there. lol
<plex_dave> Nice folks :)
<Sbur3> Any way to install Ubuntu Studio via a Network Install?
<krytarik> I wouldn't think it's any different from the other flavors, yes.
<Eickmeyer> Sbur3: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Eickmeyer> Contains all of the flavors.
<Sbur3> krytarik: Ok, then there is a twist on the original question ... I am trying to help a friend who knows less than nothing about computers.  The Ubuntu Studio that I installed on his laptop doesn't show the pulseaudio volume control.  Many thingshe should be able to see, he can't. And I want to help him from my house to reinstall Ubuntu Studio on his laptop via TeamViweer
<Sbur3> Eickmeyer: Another question : can I do a network install of Ubuntu Studio 18.on HIS laptop from my desktop
<Sbur3> 18.04*
<Eickmeyer> You'd have to do some sort of network deployment which would require an advanced setup at both ends. Since Teamviewer requires a working desktop environment to run, you wouldn't be able to do this remotely.
<Eickmeyer> The netinstall doesn't have a DE.
<Eickmeyer> For that advanced level of help, I'd try #ubuntu. Remember, Ubuntu Studio _is_ Ubuntu, just customized.
<Sbur3> Eickmeyer: Thx for the info and help.
<Sbur3> Bye everyone
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-20
<buscado> k /j #irccloud
<studio-user356> Hello?
<BionicMac> This should be in the topic here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/AudioHandbook
<BionicMac> Nice book.
<BionicMac> Oh nice, it basically is with the link -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-21
<untxia> Agur/Hello/Salut ! :)
<untxia> I'm a very happy old (12.04) user of Ubuntu-Studio. :) When I bought my new video/audio editing machine, I had to upgrade my last LTS (16.04) to 17.10 for my graphic controller to be recognized (I haven't been concerned by the 17.10 "bug"). Now I would like tu upgrade to 18.04 but I'm in some very heavy editing timing for a few weeks, and I fear any missing part of my workflow, missing softwares or extensions. What's your advice ? How
<untxia> mature is 18.04 and availability of softwares up to date ? Thw. :)
<untxia> Thx
<OvenWerks> never upgrade in the middle of a project.
<untxia> OvenWerks, that's what I usually advise and apply myself. But I'm facing an unpredictable and long series of time-overlapping short projets, so there would never be a good time... :/
<OvenWerks> use a second partition or hard drive
<untxia> System disk is just a working SSD. All projects datas are on different hard disks. They will event be offline when upgrading. I don't really worry about data loss, it's more about usability of the workflow, and mostly KDEnlive.
<OvenWerks> I haven't personally heard of any new problems with kdenlive, but then I do mostly audio work.
<ubuntu-studio> is there already a bug report about GRUB failing to install?
<ubuntu-studio> I am about to try installing again without booting into the live usb , is this a bug or just due to my weird method of performing everything I do in life?
<ubuntu-studio> HALP!
<user> sorry but i filed a bug twice on the grub thing i didnt know i had to make the uefi partition manually
<user> ye'all gone hold that against me next time i axe fir halp?
<user> also in the interest fo full disclosure
<OvenWerks> not at all... at least you know more about uefi than I do.
<user> I voted for Trump
<user> and probably will again
<OvenWerks> I have forced my new MB to run in bios mode
<OvenWerks> user: not that there was much choice... crazy verses corupt... I'l let you figure which is which...
<user> ok thanks guys back to my guitar I learned a new chord today check me out later on tinychat I will be showing off my new nickel wound  D string
<untxia> Wow...
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-24
<bliss_tv> Hello there!
<bliss_tv> Maybe a silly question, but what's the best working video editor on Studio?
<bliss_tv> I'm working with H.264 media
<bliss_tv> Studio 16.04.4 LTS, I mean **
<studio-user489> blender wont work ubuntu 18 live dvd graphics card?
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-17
<studiobot> <Chris> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Yes, the latest installer is in backports.], So, if the updated version of ubuntu-installer is already installed on my backports PPA enabled system, I can just click on it in the launch menu, fund Carla in the Audio section and install it from there? Yes?  … Or do I have to do something else first to ensur
<studiobot> e that the updated version of ubuntu- installer is present?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [So, if the updated version of ubuntu-installer is already installed on my backpo …], "sudo apt full-upgrade" … Then run Ubuntu Studio Installer from the menu.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> That will help you install carla.
<studiobot> <Chris> Great. Thanks.
<studiobot> <Chris> I installed Carla via the terminal first. Then I did the full upgrade.  … Now Ubuntu Studio installer won't launch either from the launch menu or from the terninal. This is the message I get in terminal: … $ ubuntustudio-installer … Error in startup script: E: You must give at least one search pattern …     while executing … "close $fhcache
<studiobot> " …     (procedure "makelist" line 25) …     invoked from within … "makelist $default_packages $default_number" …     invoked from within … "if {!$argc} { …     set cllist $default_packages …     set clnum $default_number …     makelist $default_packages $default_number … } else  { …     set cllist $argv …     set cl..." …     (file "/usr/bin/ubunt
<studiobot> ustudio-installer" line 321)
<studiobot> <Chris> Anyway, Carla is installed and appears to be OK.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Chris [I installed Carla via the terminal first. Then I did the full upgrade.  … Now Ubu …], Thanks for that. Means there's a bug, and I just fixed it. I'll get that fixed asap.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Chris The fix is live in the backports. Feel free to "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade".
<studiobot> <Chris> Ok, just seen your reply now this morning. Many, many thanks for fixing the bug! Impressed. 😀😃😄
<studiobot> <Chris> Yep, Ubuntu Studio installer launches OK. 😀
<studiobot> <Chris> (Photo, 973x421) https://i.imgur.com/CJILHfJ.jpg
<studiobot> <Chris> This is what I now see when I launch Ubuntu Studio i.bnstaller.
<studiobot> <Chris> I opted to install all US packages when I first installed US 18.04. I assume that is why there isn't much left to install now?  … Should I install the three items seen in the  screenshot?
<OvenWerks> Chris: If you are just upgrading a Studio install they should already be there, I think, but if you are installing the studio packages on top of another ubuntu flavour, then it would make sense to add them.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^ with regard to the above, Are these packages going to become part of the ISO?
<OvenWerks> (or are they already a part?)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Already part of the iso. I just need to get the updated installer in eoan.
<OvenWerks> cool
<Eickmeyer> @Chris: With regards to the picture, that's stuff that is installed in Ubuntu Studio by default. Those items are for other flavors.
<studiobot> <Chris> Ok, great. Understood.  Many thanks.
<studio-user975> no puedo instalar wine en mi ubuntu studio 19.04
<Eickmeyer[m]> !es | studio-user975
<ubottu> studio-user975: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<veremitz> +1 nice
<Thr0r> TJ- Hello! Remember you Helped me with some problems I have with Download/upload speed on ubuntu on my laptop the other day? The commands I got from you helps sometimes and sometimes not, reboot also helps some times.. Do you think I could contact the producer of the laptop/network card in order to get a permanent fix? With a little bit help from you maybe I could write a mail to them and try to get a permanent fix for Ubuntu?
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer[m]: Is the above request for me to TJ- the correct way to try to contact another person in here or is that not allowed or something? ..Maybe he/she is unaval but that is fine - I'll just wait. but..
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: No, that's good. Just expect to wait a while.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Though, I will say, that anything regarding drivers typically needs to go completely upstream to the Linux kernel, which is developed at https://www.kernel.org/.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Ok -many thanks. I will go all the way if it helps me. This upload/download issue - mostly upload at 0,8Mbit/s - is the only thing I am not satisfied with on my UbuntuStudio....
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Yep, just bad collaboration between hardware manufacturers and the Linux kernel. Most ignore the Linux kernel entirely because they don't think it has enough users. There used to be a list of Ubuntu-certified hardware.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Ok. I am trying to free myself from both Microsoft, Google/Alphabet and Apple now. I am aiming to use Ubuntu/Linux as my primary OS. Just a pitty there are some showstoppers but I should maybe had expected that....
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: To be honest, if using Intel or AMD chipsets, the problems are few and far between. You just seem to have some hardware that isn't cooperative.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: In all honesty, your situation is a one-off compared to thousands, perhaps millions, of installations.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Ok - That is just so "Typically me" - Just have to live with it I guess :)
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Been there, done that. I built a computer back in 2000 and upgraded in 2003 with Windows that, when I switched to Linux in 2009, had a few hardware incompatibilities that I was unaware of. That computer is now gone.
<Eickmeyer> s/2009/2008
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Ok.. My Problem Laptop is an Asus X53Z (Reported as K53Z with inxi -Fxz in Ubuntu). I have One Thinkpad T400 - works excellent and one ThinkPad T43p - works exellent too. So Asus!?
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Whatever chipset your Asus is using for its wifi is the culpret.
 * Eickmeyer has to go spend time with his son on his first day of summer break, and replace the display in his main laptop
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: I'd honestly recommend a USB wifi adapter to mitigate the problem altogether.
<Eickmeyer> They make some rather unobtrusive ones.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Ok.. (And BTW - many thanks for your tips to Use DigiKam for Photo handling... It is just amazingly good!!!) All my photos in DigiKam on UbuntuStudio now.
<Eickmeyer> Nice.
 * Eickmeyer is out
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-18
<TJ-> Thr0r: Hi. I accidentally left the IRC client connected whilst I was sleeping. Eickmeyer explained it - you're unlucky to have a PC that happens to have wifi hardware for which the manufacturer of the wifi chipset doesn't support Linux in any way. Sometimes we manage to find workarounds (as we did last time) but there's no guarantee they'll stick.
<Thr0r> TJ-:  Ok - understand. And you have to sleep too! I was just wondering if I could maybe push the producer for some help here.. I have a log of all my tests that show how up-/downloads are.. So I was thinking they might want to help. Maybe it will help Linux in the long run?. I will just wait for any answer from you - no hurry..
<TJ-> Thr0r: generally getting help from a manufacturer to support the Linux kernel devs, let alone owners of devices, is rarer than winning the lottery
<Thr0r> TJ-: Hmmm.. Ok. I am quite persistent and can be on them for a long time. I did buy this product from them and want help. Maybe I can get back to you if I need technical details to give to them?
<TJ-> Thr0r: You'll get no useful help from Asus, and absolutely nothing from the Wifi chipset maker
<Thr0r> TJ-:  Oh - ok - I'll have that in mind.
<OvenWerks> Thr0r: Another path might be to replace the wifi chip/card in your laptop. Most laptops have a user accessable mini-PCIe wifi cards in them. https://www.newegg.ca/p/14U-0046-000H8?Description=mini%20PCIe%20wifi&cm_re=mini_PCIe_wifi-_-14U-0046-000H8-_-Product
<OvenWerks> as an example.
<OvenWerks> (Note, I do not know if the example I pointed to is better than what you have)
<Thr0r> OvenWerks Ok - I have taken a note of that and will check it out. Every suggestion is much valued. I don't want this to be my "showstopper"..
<Thr0r> OvenWerks:  Hello! I think I got this link from you some time ago (..maybe I'm wrong but was going thru my notes..) : https://lichtmetzger.de/en/2014/04/22/better-stereo-to-5-1-upmix-on-linux-alsa-asoundrc/  . I have a laptop connected to a Smart-TV (Philips) using HDMI cable. Do you think I should try all those tips on that link? Will it make my sound better you think? (Running Ubuntu Studio 19,04).
<OvenWerks> better is in the ear of the listener :)  I use straight stereo and expect quality of speakers makes more difference than _anything_ else.
<Thr0r> OvenWerks:  Sure yes but I'm the listener and just looking to improve sound somehow.. Maybe looking for a miracle here but..
<OvenWerks> I think that if you are starting with stereo all up mix can do is to give stereo both front and back, that is left front would be mirrored in left reaer and right front to right rear. L+R would go to sub... and maybe centre (though in my opinion that part would not be worth much)
<OvenWerks> So you would not have surround really, but you would be using all of your speakers.
<OvenWerks> I think this is a place where experimenting is the only way to find out.
<Thr0r> OvenWerks:  Ok - I did not quite understand everything in that link so maybe I should just accept things as they are until I buy myself some new speakers etc. then?
<Thr0r> OvenWerks:  ..And I see all those tips are from back in 2014 - so..
<OvenWerks> my knowlage of alsa is not good enough to really comment of the link. It looks like it does what I said above though
<OvenWerks> ALSA has not changed, so the stuff in the link _should_ still work.
<Thr0r> OvenWerks:  Ok.
<Thr0r> OvenWerks:  Maybe I buy a Sonos One wireless speaker or something. Thanks anyway :)
 * OvenWerks wonders why wireless?
 * OvenWerks links the label "wireless" with "cheap" and "poor quality"
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Hello guys, it's me again. So I have problems with my wireless cards because of drivers and stuff, anyways I found a solution, but every now and then it stops working, so this time I followed some other instructions and deleted some usr/lib/ files. I know horrible idea. Anyways, I want to do a clean Ubuntu Studio install without havin
<studiobot> g to move my files, that's possible, right?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I mean I just want to install "/" directory without moving my "Home" files. It is partioned.
<OvenWerks> Go_Diego_Go:if you wish to reinstall, you can. when choosing a partition choose "something else" choose your partition and make sure "formate partition is _not_ checked.
<OvenWerks> A better way to go, is to have your /home directory as a separate partition
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> A better way to go, is to have your /home directory as a separate pa …], That's how it is right now. Last time I tried to reinstall only / it installed everything in that partition, even a home folder.
<OvenWerks> You can (in something else) tell it which partition is /home and it will mount home there. (again make sure it does not reformat)
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I have a partition for / and one for /home. I just want to reinstall / but not the /home partition.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I think I'm not explaining myself very clearly.
<OvenWerks> yes but you still need to tell the system that home already exists and where it should be mounted.
<OvenWerks> or you can just delete the new home directory and set up /etc/fstab to mount your old home instead
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> yes but you still need to tell the system that home already exists a …], Okay, but if I do that... Will I love my files or will it just take that as home without installing anything over it?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Go_Diego_Go [Okay, but if I do that... Will I love my files or will it just take that as home …], *lose
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> or you can just delete the new home directory and set up /etc/fstab …], Yes, I want the old home to be the "new" home.
<OvenWerks> if you are worried about that, rename your old home directory first, let the install create a new home directory for your user, but after install remove it and rename your old home back to the username
<OvenWerks> so for example: if my home is /home/ovenwerks I could rename it to /home/myoldhome and then let the new install create /home/ovenwerks/ I go back after and rm -r /home/ovenwerks then mv /home/myoldhome /home/ovenwerks
<OvenWerks> you may also have to do a sudo chown ovenwerks.ovenwerks /home/ovenwerks
<OvenWerks> (in all these examples replace the ovenwerks with your own userid)
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Okay okay, I'll give it a try then, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-19
<ranjithshegde> Hi
<ranjithshegde> I have a problem with headphones/audio devices connected through headphone port
<ranjithshegde> I only get audio from one channel
<ranjithshegde> right channel
<ranjithshegde> if I remove the 3.5mmjack halfway only then I get it from both channel
<ranjithshegde> I know its not a physical defect because it does not happen on windows 10 on the same laptop
<ranjithshegde> I use jack audio with pulse audio sink
<ranjithshegde> any suggestions?
<M_aD> i don't think anyone is around at this point to help you figure out what causes the issue. you either might want to try later on the day again or use https://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-20
<studio-user453> Hello
<studio-user453> anyone here?
<studio-user453> I need assistance with a headphone port problem
<studio-user453> seems to me that things broke after the June update. Few things dont work the same like fan sensors for psensors (not important) but most importantly dual channel sound from headphone port
<studio-user453> right now I only get signal from right channel
<studio-user453> I have tried various headphones and speakers to make sure make sure it not the headphones
<studio-user453> on the same laptop it works from both channels in windows
<studio-user453> any suggestions?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I'm a regular user, but have you checked on sound settings if both channels have volume? It might sound dumb, but that happened to me once, for some reason one channel had the volume all the way down.
<studio-user453> I have
<studio-user453> they have volume
<studio-user453> and interestingly enough, if i only connect the tip from tip ring and sleeve (trs jack just the tip) then I have audio in both channels. seems to me like it is not recognising the second channel
<studio-user453> I have checked in Carla and in Cadence patchbays and all channels are connected
<sakrecoer> why is the calf-plugins package being kept back at upgrade? It's been like that for some time now.
<sakrecoer> i've noticed that they work in carla, but not when plugged in directly to ardour. Well... there seems to be 2 different kinds of calf plugins. I can only load those that doesn't have the pretty UI
<sakrecoer> in ardour that is. Routing everything through carla does give me the version with the pretty UI
<sakrecoer> found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/601/the-following-packages-have-been-kept-back-why-and-how-do-i-solve-it
<sakrecoer> but not sure what the consequences would be of doing that.
<OerHeks> try apt full-upgrade for held-back-packages?
<M_aD> sudo apt dist-upgrade
<sakrecoer> `The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sakrecoer>  calf-plugins : Conflicts: calf-ladspa but 1.1.3-8.1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sakrecoer> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<sakrecoer> dist-upgrade is scary lol
<sakrecoer> oh what the hell. What have i got to lose a few hours of settings maybe, i'll just dive head first!
<sakrecoer> dist-upgrade didn't work
<sakrecoer> package kept back
<sakrecoer> not even sudo apt-get --with-new-pkgs upgrade works...
<sakrecoer> installing calf-plugins wants to remove the calf-ladspa pacakge...
<sakrecoer> i really confused now.. lol
<sakrecoer> well... i went ahead and ditched calf-laspa in favor of calf-plugins... let's see what it did :)
<sakrecoer> seems it worked like charm!
<sakrecoer> calf-ladspa were the ugly ones anyways LOL
<sakrecoer> i'm sure this pretty UI will improve my sound greatly </irony>
<sakrecoer> this is working better than ever!
<sakrecoer> everytime i keep forgetting how low the latency can go :') 4msec and not a single CPU fart on the horizon <3
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: remove the LV1 versions (ladspa).
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: be aware that calf plugins continue to have problems, though the upstream has been working on them. suggest they be used only for artistic effect as the DSP is less good than others.
<OvenWerks> the reverb problem has not been fixed, dragonfly reverb is probably better.
<OvenWerks> eq10q and x84's eq are probably more acurate and have less phase shift
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer: In addition to what OvenWerks said, the calf-ladspa plugins should never have been packaged outside of lmms nor exposed to the rest of the system. Whoever did the lmms packaging screwed-up royally.
<OvenWerks> But Unfa uses Calf plugin "special sound" to good effect
<OvenWerks> it doesn't help that LMMS devs have decided not to include current plugin technology and chose to use depricated tech instead.
<studiobot> azishaditama was added by: azishaditama
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: is it possible for the bridge to filter the X was added by X messages?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Not sure what you mean.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Oh, nm.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Possibly, want them turned off?
<OvenWerks> Yeah, they should up as someone "talking"
<OvenWerks> s/should/show/
<OvenWerks> So I switch to this channel only to find a join line.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Can't find a setting. Still looking for solution.
<OvenWerks> Are there any filters?
<OvenWerks> Just look for "was added by:" and throw the line away
<OvenWerks> The info is really meaningless anyway, it has no ip or other identification. One hopes you have Op on the other side of course.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I do have op on the other side.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Looking into it now.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: There hasn't been any spam so I figured something like.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: known issue https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/issues/72
<studio-user955> there was a kernel update and i want to update to it.. where is the option to make that happen?
<studio-user955> please help
<OerHeks> studio-user738, just run updates, or maybe it is loaded with livepatch?
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-21
<studiobot> KaioHenriquebr was added by: KaioHenriquebr
<Thr0r> Hello! I installed Kubuntu 19,04 and then upgraded the desktop to new Plasma 5,16,1 (from the one in the install 5,15,4). Then I installed the Ubuntu Studio Installer, and used it to start installation of all the Studio packages. Now the installation of the tools are stuck at "Setting up gdm3 (3,32,0-1ubuntu1) ..." It has been hanging for like 20mins. CPU 1&2 are both at 50-70+%. Should I wait or what?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Thr0r: You told installer to install ubuntustudio-gnome-branding. That’s the only way that can happen, and it’s not even meant for desktops other than Gnome (it even says so). Do it over, adding the backports PPA before starting the installer to prevent that from happening again.
 * Eickmeyer[m] goes to bed
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer[m]:  Well - Just selected the packages listed in the installer. Can't say It said I should NOT install some of them...
<Eickmeyer[m]> Thr0r: It explicitly says that package is only for gnome.
<Eickmeyer[m]> I’m going to write-up an SRU for this in the morning. You’re not the only person this has happened to.
<Eickmeyer[m]> An SRU is basically a way to put a major bug fix retroactively in the archive, which gets installed as a regular update.
<Thr0r> Ok - Now the installer says "All Ubuntu Studio Packages are all already installed". (I was following the instructions in this link I got from you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller) And I can't say I saw anywhere the installer said I shouldn't install some of them - even if you say so. But all the tools are installed and it seems fine so far. But I don't know what a KILL during gdm3 setup does to
<Thr0r> the system overall...
<music> hi all, anyone here using supercollider?
<music>  I think I've got a serious bug on ubuntustudio 19.04, little to no help documentations shows up in the supercollider IDE
<Eickmeyer> music: Try #ubuntu. Ubuntu Studio's target isn't really development.
<Eickmeyer> #ubuntu supports Ubuntu Studio equally (it's not a separate distro)
<music> ok, thanks
<OvenWerks> Actually #opensourcemusicians might be a better place
<OvenWerks> I don't think anyone here has used supercollider
<FunkyStickman> Yeah, I use Studio quite a lot, but I've never used Supercollider
<Thr0r> Hi! After I ran The studio installer on my new Xubuntu 19,04 and selected all the packages I got problems and had to kill the install. After restart I got some updates but they would not run because of "cannot obtain lock".  Had to kill a process, get rid of gdm3 and put back ssdm, works fine. But when I selected all packages I also got the"Ubuntu LowLatency" entry in Grub boot menu as first entry and "Ubuntu" as second. But boot w
<Thr0r> ith both of those show up as Lowlatency when I run Inxi -Fxz. Is it supposed to be like that? (It's like that in a "Clean Studio" install aswell...)
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: This is known. If you want the generic kernel after installing the lowlatency one (and the lowlatency settings, which makes the lowlatency kernel top and therefore default), just go to "Advanced Options" to select the generic kernel.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: However, as TJ- would tell you, there's no need.
<Thr0r> Ok - Thanks.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Also, you installed "ubuntustudio-branding-gnome" which pulled-in gdm3. From the description, it's for gnome only.
<Eickmeyer> er, "ubuntustudio-gnome-branding"
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Yes you said that. And after removal it shows the Studio Logo at bootup and shutdown now. So guess branding is ok also (from Kubuntu")
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: "ubuntustudio-branding-common" is okay.
<Thr0r> yes
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Just remember, even though you branded it as such and installed the Ubuntu Studio packages, what you have is still Kubuntu (or Xubuntu), and outside of any Ubuntu Studio-specific issues (audio configuration related, most likely), seek support from the applicable flavor (Kubuntu, Xubuntu).
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: Ok. Point taken. I will not ask here anymore about that computer. I still have clean Studio on the other one.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: But I willl soon switch to Kubuntu on that aswell and then ypu are rid of me..
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: You can still ask here when it comes to stuff that we work on, such as Ubuntu Studio Installer, Controls, and what-not.
<Thr0r> k
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-22
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu Studio, but it's been stuck on Detecting File Systems for about an hour now
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Maybe even more, should I keep waiting?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I checked the option to update while installing, could that be the problem if my internet connection is unstable?
<OerHeks> oog/clear
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-23
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I have an issue, when Ubuntu Studio Controls are on, I got sound coming from the laptop's speakers, but not when I plug in my headphones
<OvenWerks> Go_Diego_Go, If you open alsamixer in the terminal (or qasmixer on the desktop) can you turn the speakers down and the headphones up?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> Go_Diego_Go, If you open alsamixer in the terminal (or qasmixer on t …], Yes, I did it from terminal, but still no sound.
<OvenWerks> Go_Diego_Go: -controls is a work in progress. There are plans to support headphone plugin.
<OvenWerks> Go_Diego_Go: when you open alsamixer, which controls do you see?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Master, headphones, speaker, pcm, mic, mic boost, s/pdif and beep.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Would you like to see a picture?
<OvenWerks> that is fine
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Master and speaker both have a 00 on the sliders, but headphones have mm
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Not sure if that matters.
<OvenWerks>  so the headphone column does it both show the level is up and that the mm should be change to 00
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> It shows the volume all the way up, but still mm
<OvenWerks> if you use the arrow keys to get tto the HP column and press the M key does that help?
<OvenWerks> MM means mute by the way
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> MM means mute by the way], Yes, I assumed that and yes that worked!
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> But I hear a constant beeping sound
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Also with the speakers
<OvenWerks> That I don't know. just in the phnes? or in the speakers too?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Headphones and speakers
<OvenWerks> and if you mute the speakers does that help?
<OvenWerks> does your headset have a built in mic?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> No, actually, I just noticed it has to do with my guitar to USB cable that I use to record. I just unplugged and the beeping stopped.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I didn't have a beep on previous Ubuntu releases.
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> when you plug the guitar back in is it ok now?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> No, still beeping on both
<OvenWerks> -controls needs to detect headphone plug and automaticically make changes.
<OvenWerks> ok one more thing to try. turn jack off before plugging in phones then turn jack back on.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> No sound at all.
<OvenWerks> That should not be. well anything that uses jack will need to be restarted or reconnected to jack of course.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Yeah, I closed everything and opened it again
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Checking alsamixer shows both headphones and speakers at 0 and mm
<OvenWerks> Thats no help.
<OvenWerks> I started working on headphone detection... but have found that every computer does it differently. Some have separate level controls and switch that (as your appears to) but these channel names are not always the same
<OvenWerks> for example, my "speaker" control is called "Front"
<OvenWerks> I found that others actually switch the jack use on HP detect and use the same control
<OvenWerks> So if you now use level and M on the hp does get you sound without the oscilation?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Okay, disconnected and closed everything. I restarted jack, opened alsamixer and master, headphone and speaker are mm, but speaker show the slider all the way up. I had left all unmuted and all the way up, for some reason it changed it.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> So if you now use level and M on the hp does get you sound without t …], It's still there.
<OvenWerks> But with the HP off it goes away? Or the beep was not there in the speakers alone before you inserted the HP?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> But with the HP off it goes away? Or the beep was not there in the s …], Nope, it doesn't go away
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> The beep is present all the time speakers on and hp off, speakers on and hp on and any other combination haha
<OvenWerks> wonderful :P
<OvenWerks> Does the beep change if things are moved around (like moving the computer)?
<OvenWerks> If not I am wondering if there is an internal loop
<OvenWerks> Does the pitch of the beep change if you change jack buffer size or periods?
<OvenWerks> (and apply settings)
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> Does the beep change if things are moved around (like moving the com …], Nope, it's always the same
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> Does the pitch of the beep change if you change jack buffer size or …], Let me check
<OvenWerks> I should ask if the beeping is a constant tone or a bunch of beeps in a row
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Constant tone at about 55bpm
<OvenWerks> lets try: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> That should all be on one line in a terminal.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Go_Diego_Go [Constant tone at about 55bpm], Possibly a b or a b flat lol.
<OvenWerks> it should give to a url of a paste I can look at
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Okay, one moment
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Before I do that, I changed the periods to 15 cable is connected, no beep, but no sound from guitar (cable)
<OvenWerks> 15 is a bit odd :) and drastic
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Never mind, it's still there
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Same pitch and same tempo
<OvenWerks>  I meant if the buffer size goes from 1024 to 512 or 2048
<OvenWerks> ok, so not feed back it seems.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> lets try: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh …], I'll do this
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jJ4pjhznfj/
<OvenWerks> Ok, next :)  jack_lsp -c
<OvenWerks> opps...
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Opps?
<OvenWerks> jack_lsp -c |pastebinit
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8JG7HdXv5K/
<OvenWerks> So you are listening to your guitar and a keyboard at the same time
<OvenWerks> it looks like the guitar is direct and you have an MPKmini (24 keys?)
<OvenWerks> That should be ok
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Yes, the keyboard's not a problem. If I unplug it the beeping is still there. If I unplug the guitar the beeping stops. If I just plug the guitar there's a beep. If I just plug the MPKmini there's no beep.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> That should be ok], Yes, it used to work fine on previous releases.
<OvenWerks> When you say plug the guitar, do you mean the 1/4 jack or the USB?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> It's a 1/4 (guitar part) to USB cable (connects to pc, duh lol)
<OvenWerks> And where do you plug you headphones into? The computer or the usb?
<OvenWerks> (I think the computer)
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> It's this one https://www.alesis.com/products/legacy/guitarlink
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> The computer
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Wait, the description of the cable say it outputs 44.1 kHz, but jack is running on 48, could that be it?
<OvenWerks> I was just about to ask...
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Let me see
<OvenWerks> Alesis has bad engineers :P
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j does not check the device sample rate so it would try to use 48k
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Okay, beep chaged to about 300bpm and it seems like it's an A, not a B anymore
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> It's not as constant tho, it seems like every now and then it skips a beat... kinda like an xrun
<OvenWerks> also, your guitar to usb says it has an output which it obviously doesn't
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Yeah, it doesn't
<OvenWerks> But the chip inside does...
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Patchage shows input and output for the cable, but when I used qjackctl it didn't, it would just show an input
<OvenWerks> how did you use qjackctl?
<OvenWerks> (qjackctl is still available if all else fails)
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> When I worked with qjackctl in order the cable to show up I would run alsa_in -d hw:01
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Or something along those lines
<OvenWerks> so similar but using alsa_in instead of zita-a2j
<OvenWerks> well set -controls to turn jack off and try setting it up with qjackctl
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Doing just that right now haha
<OvenWerks> qjackctl is now in Audio Production->Audio Utilities
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Capture open error: Device or resource busy
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I'm assuming it could have a different hw:?
<OvenWerks> hw:device
<OvenWerks> or hw:2
<OvenWerks> hw:1 is you keyboard
<OvenWerks> but if you use hw:Device it should work whatever it ends up being
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1822:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card … Capture open error: No such device
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> It's showing up in Pavucontrol, which it shouldn't
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Or should it?
<OvenWerks> if you have turned jack off in controls then it should show up in pavucontrol
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> if you have turned jack off in controls then it should show up in pa …], Oh okay, yes, I did that
<OvenWerks> turning jack off in controls reverts the system to stock
<OvenWerks> (easier to trouble shoot)
<OvenWerks> using hw:0 hw:1 etcis mostly no longer used because the same device may be a different number each boot. hw:name should stay the same.
<OvenWerks> on your system you have hw:PCH (internal) hw:mini (keyboard and hw:Device guitar.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> using hw:0 hw:1 etcis mostly no longer used because the same device …], Oh interesting, before I would always used the same number without any issue at all.
<OvenWerks> just luck, some systems are more stable than others
<OvenWerks> in this case you were pluging and unplugging things and so the keyboard and the guitar got switched
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Ohh okay, I see
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Got this with hw:Device  … Capture open error: Device or resource busy
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Go_Diego_Go [ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1822:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card … Capture open er …], I had gotten this because I had typed it all lowercase
<OvenWerks> ps x |grep zita
<OvenWerks> does that show a process other than the grep?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> 14741 pts/3    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto zita
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> That's all it's showing
<OvenWerks> so we need the: cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit again
<OvenWerks> That will show what is hanging on to the Device
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wyx6kBgMBP/
<OvenWerks> pulse wierd
<OvenWerks> so in pavucontrol Configuration tab set the Device to the profile called "Off"
<OvenWerks> then try using alsa_in again
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> So dumb, I could have checked that, I didn't think of it. It worked.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Wait, let me check the beep
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> No beeping just a regular B sine wave/buzz sound
<OvenWerks> I notice it has moved back to hw:1 again and the keyboard is gone.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Which is something I've always had, I guess because of the guitar jack or the usb itself.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I'm guessing Controls somehow chops that signal and makes it sound like a beep?
<OvenWerks> guitars always pick up some hum. it should change when you handle the strings
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Yes, it does, I put a gate and it's taken care of
<OvenWerks> normally, zita-a2j gives better quality than alsa-in... but I guess in this case.
<OvenWerks> so did you use alsa to connect the mini to the synth input?
<OvenWerks> does starting a2jmidid -e in a terminal bring the tone back?
 * OvenWerks would like to know what was causing your beep...
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Oh that was another problem I had with qjackctl, I was never able to use the MPKmini because it would only show on the alsa tab, not the midi.
<OvenWerks> a2jmidid -e &
<OvenWerks> then it will show up
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Yup, it's there and no beep just the regular hum from the guitar.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> My guess the beeping was just the regular hum chopped up, oscillating or something.
<OvenWerks> And pluging the headphones in and out works?
<OvenWerks> (it should be controlled by pulse in this case)
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Yes, it's working too
<OvenWerks> So we still have some work to do in -controls  :(
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Is there anything I can send? Like a log or something?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Anything that could help you guys identify the issue.
<OvenWerks> The headphones I can figure out... at least for your machine and mine :)
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I must say that this is a cheap HP computer and I've had a lot of problems with its drivers and Ubuntu/Linux
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> So it could be related to that
<OvenWerks> could be. what command line did you use for alsa_in?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> alsa_in -d hw:Device
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> But Pulse picked it up before jack and had to turn it off (what you told me). Before if jack was running Pulse wouldn't pick it up, it'd go straight to jack.
<OvenWerks> I was just wondering what sr, period size, period number you were using.
<OvenWerks> but obviously default
<OvenWerks> default sr is same as jack and the others don't say but I would assume they are the same, the man page says the buffer size has to be at least the same size as jack, but may be higher
<OvenWerks> with zita-a2j it is quite normal to use a lower buffer size than jack.
<OvenWerks> I am wondering if the problem was that the guitar playback was being used.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Nope, I actually change it because with the default settings the latency is too high. I actually use this settings: … Realtime checked … Frames: 256 or 512 … Periods: 2 … Port Maximum: 128 … Force 16bit checked … Latency result: 11.6msec
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Go_Diego_Go [Nope, I actually change it because with the default settings the latency is too …], Sorry and with sample rate 48, I'd get 10.7msec, slightly better so that's why I used that one.
<OvenWerks> yup, I was talking about alsa_in though. which from your command above you don't set
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Ohh sorry, I still don't understand a lot of this, so I thought you meant qjackctl settings
<OvenWerks> So it would follow whatever you use for jack
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I think that the humming sound also comes from the computer itself because when the laptop's charger is connected I get another extra hum lol
<OvenWerks> It is possible to use 44k1 for the guitar and 48k for internal with alsa_in, but I don't think that would help as the latency on the guitar will be more noticable than with keyboard.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> But that's something that's always happened and I've managed to solve with a gate.
<OvenWerks> I start to notice it with the buffer set to 256
<OvenWerks> I like 128 or lower
<OvenWerks> but many internal audio cards (HDA/PCH) will not even start in jack at 64
<OvenWerks> Can we try some thing?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Sure
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I was actually going to ask you if I should try with 128
<OvenWerks> 128 should be fine. see if it pops or anything.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Okay, I'll try
<OvenWerks> in another terminal: zita-j2a -d hw:Device -r 44100 -p 128
<OvenWerks> and see if the beep shows up.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> in another terminal: zita-j2a -d hw:Device -r 44100 -p 128], With jack running?
<OvenWerks> with you setup the way it is using qjackctl and alsa_in
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Okay, wait for some reason jack is not starting
<OvenWerks> 128 may be too low
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Yeah, it was that
<OvenWerks> if all else fails try killall -9 jakcd jackdbus
<OvenWerks> (my spelling is bad)
<OvenWerks> The 128 in my line above may need to be 256 then.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> in another terminal: zita-j2a -d hw:Device -r 44100 -p 128], Tried 128 and 256, beeping sound is there. It's what I was thinking, same pitch as the hum from the alsa_in
<OvenWerks> Oh... I think I know the problem. try adding  an -L at the end of that line.
<OvenWerks> so zita-j2a -d hw:Device -r 44100 -p 128 -L
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> The terminal showed this "Detected excessive timing errors, waiting 10 seconds."
<OvenWerks> it may still beep
<OvenWerks> maybe it needs 256
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Still beeping with both 128 and 256
<OvenWerks> right, so the problem is using the output side of the chip tha goes no where but has leads close enough to cause a loop
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Ohh okay, so it's the cable itself
<OvenWerks> can you replace your alsa_in line (means stop the alsa_in) with:
<OvenWerks> zita-a2j -d hw:Device -r 44100 -p 256 -L
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> zita-j2a still running or do I stop and restart?
<OvenWerks> stop that one.
<OvenWerks> we only want one running
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Can't open ALSA capture device 'hw:Device'.
<OvenWerks> I want to make sure it is not zita-ajbridge itself.
<OvenWerks> killall -9 alsa_in
<OvenWerks> then try again
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> alsa_in: no process found
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> After that tried again and still same result
<OvenWerks> without the -L?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Warning: only 1 channels are available. … Starting synchronisation.
<OvenWerks> any beep?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> No beep, but no sound
<OvenWerks> the port you need to connect will have a different name]
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Warning: only 1 channels are available. … Starting synchronisation. … Detected excessive timing errors, waiting 10 seconds. … Starting synchronisation. … Detected excessive timing errors, waiting 10 seconds. … and so on.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> wait, let me try with 128
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I have sound, but 128 distorts the sound every now and then, it's like if it had a flanger/chorus effect for some seconds
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Warning: only 1 channels are available. … Starting synchronisation. … Starting synchronisation. … Starting synchronisation. … Detected excessive timing errors, waiting 10 seconds. … Starting synchronisation. … Starting synchronisation
<OvenWerks> but no beep.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> No beep
<OvenWerks> OK, so the problem with the beep is the output circuit for sure
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> And the sound quality is much better, clearer, except when the flanger/chorusy effect is "on" lol
<OvenWerks> can you: cat ~/.log/autojack.log |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> so when you were using -controls to run jack was sound clearer there as well (aside from beep)
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VvG7S7wwrx/
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> so when you were using -controls to run jack was sound clearer there …], Actually no, it was very similar to alsa_in
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> But I could try and compare again now, if you'd like
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Getting lots of this though … Starting synchronisation. … Detected excessive timing errors, waiting 10 seconds.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Go_Diego_Go [Getting lots of this though … Starting synchronisation. … Detected excessive timing …], Could that be related to the computer's power? I don't have a lot of RAM.
<OvenWerks> Yeah, but I am not seeing that in the log, just the Warning: only 1 channels are available.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Yeah, it's not showing
<OvenWerks> That could be I am only seeing either stdout or stderr
<OvenWerks> I can't see anyway, I can easily fix this problem in -controls
<OvenWerks> I expect I will have to fully rewrite a good chunk of it
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> But that would be for this case in particular?
<OvenWerks> It appears we need a configuration for each device rather than just for jack master.
<OvenWerks> yes that is for this case, but I am sure your case is not unique
<OvenWerks> I need something like pavucontrol has with profiles for each device.
<Eickmeyer> Big oof.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Ohh I see, yeah I guess I won't be the onnly one
<OvenWerks> except more complex
<OvenWerks> I was working on channel count, after that I will work on headphone/speaker switching
<OvenWerks> then maybe I can deal with per device config
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Well, if I'll gladly help with anything I can. I don't think it's much but at least testing lol
<Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go: Believe it or not, this is a case where testing goes a long, long way. We wish we had more testers before.
<OvenWerks> you have been quite a help actually. I have learned some things I could have only learned by going out and buying what you have.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Oh man, that's nice! I love Ubuntu Studio, I've tried many media oriented distros, but Ubuntu Studio is the one I've felt more consistent and complete, and also the support is great. I've always gotten help from this chat.
 * OvenWerks is going off to be with his Yf
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Thank you for the help! Let me know whenever you need testers of some kind!
<Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go: Would it be ok if I ping you when we need you to test your hardware against any fixes we might have?
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go: Would it be ok if I ping you when we need you to test …], Yes, it's okay, I'll get the Telegram notification
<Eickmeyer> Perfect. :)
<studiobot> Héctor Chela was added by: Héctor Chela
<universestudios> Hello
<universestudios> ubuntu studio 19.04 LTS its available?
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Thanks for the info regarding calf plugins ovenwerks and eickmeyer :)
<Universe_Studios> hi
<Universe_Studios> exist Ubuntu Studio 19.04 LTS?
<Universe_Studios> ??
<Eickmeyer> !lts | Universe_Studios
<ubottu> Universe_Studios: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Universe_Studios> #ubottu tanks for you explications
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-16
<luisff> Chanserv
<jerry69> helloo
<jerry69> hello?\
<jerry69> can anybody help me with no sound problem in ubuntu
<veremitz> try #ubuntu
<veremitz> there's a shortcut for that isn't there :D
<garups> Anyone with experiences in monitor-calibration on 20.04?
<Eickmeyer> garups: DisplayCAL is missing. Check the release notes for why.
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-18
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: Eickmeyer I started mixing in mono today just for reference, and most curiously the same kind of distorted sound as I had before came, exactly the same
<sirriffsalot> This is on a 19.10, so could it be that pulseaudio somehow screwed up the stereo-settings in their program?
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-20
<zmagii> Hi guys.
<zmagii> How can I configure Jack so that in Ardour it would play back over my computer's speakers?
<zmagii> Ardour is connected to my soundcard and hence won't play back---the sound card is USB so play back seems not to be possible.
<zmagii> I had a chat here a while ago about how this is simply the way Ardour works and that one can use Jack to do play back over another input/output device.
<OvenWerks> zmagii: how are you starting jack?
<OvenWerks> zmagii: If you use ubuntustyudio-controls to start jack, then on the audio settings tab->sub tab extra devices
<OvenWerks> you should be able to add your internal audio as a jack client
<zmagii> OvenWerks: I use the other on, ALSA, in Ardour
<OvenWerks> with alsa as Ardour's backend, you can not use two (or more) Audio devices.
<OvenWerks> with Ardour 6.0 that may be changed
<OvenWerks> (I don't know the device handling that well as I just always have jack running)
<zmagii> I don't mind using Jack, but Alsa worked for me. Should I just switch to Jack and see if it works?
<OvenWerks> if you want to use usb with internal yes
<OvenWerks> but use ubuntustudio-controls to run it
<zmagii> Alright, let me try that.
<zmagii> It's just so that I can do a second track while listening to playback, basically.
<zmagii> Which program should I use to configure Jack?
<zmagii> There doesn't seem to be one called Jack.
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls
<zmagii> Oh cool alriht
<zmagii> I can't seem to get it to work. Where do I choose the internal speakers as output? "Default PulseAudio Output Device"?
<zmagii> It also asked for "Jack Master Device (no USB)" but then it actually sets it to "USB Jack Master"
<OvenWerks> there is an extra devices tab
<OvenWerks> where there is an add devices drop down. select your internal device there and hit "Apply Audio Settings"
<zmagii> There are quite a few options there.
<OvenWerks> PCH,0,0
<OvenWerks> is probably the one you want
<zmagii> PCH 0,0 playback and capture CS4206 analog
<zmagii> Does it use PulseAudio?
<OvenWerks> yes and no.
<OvenWerks> there is a pulse->jack bridge
<OvenWerks> (by default)
<OvenWerks> which connects pulse to the jack devices
<zmagii> It looks like it plays back now, yay
<zmagii> Strangely the volume looks fixed, should I set output volume in Ardour?
<OvenWerks> however, right now the options are only for the system: set of devices and you would want: PCH,0,0 for pulse out
<OvenWerks> yes setting the volume in ardour for ardour
<zmagii> I set the PCH 0,0 as an output in that popup in Arodur that comes up if you select Outputs in the menu
<zmagii> That's seems to be what was missing
<OvenWerks> but setting the overall volume use alsamixer or QASmixer
<OvenWerks> yup
<OvenWerks> if you open Carla and select patchbay. you can see all teh jack connections
<OvenWerks> you will probably see that pulse_out is connected to system:playback_1/2
<OvenWerks> you may wish to change this to PCH,0,0 as well
<OvenWerks> (or just make extra connections)
<zmagii>  Alright. If I plug in my headphones, does this become another PCH option?
<OvenWerks> you can make new connections in Carla Patchbay by dragging an output to an input
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> headphones is a work in progress :P
<zmagii> LOL okay np
<OvenWerks> you probably need to go to qasmixer or alsamixer and turn the headphones up and unmute them.
<OvenWerks> the speaker will not auto mute either
<OvenWerks> so mute "Front" to do that
<OvenWerks> (on some laptops this is actually labeled "speaker"
<OvenWerks> There is ongoing work to autodetect phone plugin and do that automatically. for the next release
<zmagii> There is an "Auto-Mute mode" that actually mutes my speaker
<zmagii> In QasMixer
<OvenWerks> nice
 * OvenWerks doesn't actually have anything connected to his internal audio.
<zmagii> Do you know whether USB soundcards can actually play back too?
<zmagii> Maybe it's too general a question. It's an Edirol that connects to USB with only one channel
<zmagii> I am trying to get sound playback on my headphones now... Would it still be PCH 0,0 now?
<OvenWerks> I don't know that particular audio device. But many USB devices have both inputs and outputs
<OvenWerks> yes your headphones are PHC,0,0
<OvenWerks> (Assuiming you mean heqadphones plugged into your computer)
<OvenWerks> headphones plugged into the USB device should be system:playback
<zmagii> Yes, plugged into the computer
<zmagii> TIL my computer has a "Speaker" as well as a "Bass Speaker"
<zmagii> I got the headphones to work, but the playback is aweful actually
<zmagii> A lot of static sound
<OvenWerks> That part I don't know.
<zmagii> Thanks for the help
<OvenWerks> that sounds like either buffer size or sample rate problem
<OvenWerks> sample rate shouldn't be, I think, I added checking the device SR available last release
<zmagii> should it be lower?
<OvenWerks>  too low of a buffer size might do that too. the buffersize should probably be at least 256 for that set up (or 128 with 3 periods)
<zmagii> The sample rate is high at 96 but that matches the USB device
<OvenWerks> higher is normally better for this sort of thing.
<OvenWerks> try 48000 maybe, your usb device should be able to do that
<zmagii> Yes, I'll try, but I'm playing back a recording that was at 96000
<OvenWerks> oh, then 96000 it is.
<zmagii> If I bounce to a .wav file it's fine though everything sounds good. It's just playback that I am trying to set up
<zmagii> If I recorded it with Alsa, would that be a problem
<OvenWerks> no
<zmagii> If I then playback with Jack using Alsa
<OvenWerks> no
<zmagii> Alright
<OvenWerks> it should not make any difference
<OvenWerks> ardour uses the same code as jack internally for alsa
<OvenWerks> (Jack and Ardour were written by the same person :)
<zmagii> Was that person you...
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> I have contributed some code to Ardour, but none of it is DSP code. Mostly it has been remote surface control stuff
<zmagii> What is remote surface control?
<OvenWerks> it is taking something like this: https://mackie.com/products/mcu-pro-and-xt-pro-control-surfaces
<OvenWerks> and using it to control the faders on Ardour.
<OvenWerks> the mackie control is MIDI based. I have added a bit to that code but most of my work has been with OSC such as touchOSC kinds of controlers
<OvenWerks> most OSC controls are glass rather than physical.
<zmagii> Oh that's cool
<zmagii> I liked that those expensive Hollywood mixers use Ardour (was it Ardour?)
<OvenWerks> Harrison does use Ardour inside it's large format mixing desks (the digital ones) as the recorder. I think most people then use their own DAW sw from there.
<zmagii> OvenWerks: Do you know how to set playback volume?
<zmagii> I think the issue is that it's maxed
<zmagii> I don't want to change the tracks actual volume as it's correct for export
<OvenWerks> use qasmixer?
<OvenWerks> there should be a PCM control and a master control but I think I would try pcm first
<zmagii> So not that volume, the Ardour volume
<zmagii> But this is completely solves the issue. I can do -20 db on the playback track and later just change back to 0 db
<zmagii> And now the playback is great
<OvenWerks> anyway, I have to go out for a while so more answers will be hours away :)
 * OvenWerks has a stage to set up
<zmagii> No problem at least it works now
<zmagii> I can finally add another track
<zmagii> Thanks
<zmagii> I actually wish I had stages to set up at this point...
<zmagii> Enjoy
